# Marlanoc Foal Thread, All Foaled! 4 colts, 1 filly



## Wings

Ok, kicking this season off a little early but I can't wait any longer






Bit of history, this is my third foaling season so I'm still somewhat of a rookie. I'm in Australia so my foaling season starts in August, most of my mares are due August/September. I foal in small groups outside so no cameras or marestare but I photograph all my mare changes, test milk with ph/pool strips when closer and use foaling alarms.

I'm going to put up a post for the boys and each mare so that it's easy to refer back to them if we all chat along like we usually do





Firewalker Tinkers Toy Boy is a black minimal tobiano/sabino miniature height stallion. This is his first season here with me but he has numerous foals at his last stud including some very impressive show winners. The four mares in foal to him are Painted Lady, Beauty, Dreamy and Jilla.







Kooka Heights Sir Pallidon is a palomino small horse height stallion. This is his second season and he only has 2 foals on the ground from last year. The two mares in foal to him are Rivain and Fantasy, the crew from last year will recognise them both


----------



## Wings

*UPDATE: Painted Lady foaled a chestnut tobiano/splash colt on the morning of the 25/08/12. Pictures on page 45*

First girl due is Kooka Heights Painted Lady, a chestnut tobiano/sabino/splash small horse mare.

She hits day 320 on the 1st of August if she took in her first covering or the 17th if she went on her second.

This photo is from last winter when she wasn't pregnant:




And this one just because who doesn't love a crazy hair day shot?


----------



## Wings

*UPDATE: Dreamy foaled a black minimal tobiano pintaloosa (snowflake) colt on the night of 07/09/12. Pictures start on page 57*

Second mare up, Kooka Heights Mystical Dream, my apparently brown based appaloosa mare who is a direct Trios Night Ryder daughter.

She's my tiniest mare and had a few of us fooled last year so I hope she doesn't do it again.

Her day 320 is the 5th of August or the 31st of August.

Here she is last summer when she was pulled out of the paddock and shown for a bit as a mature broodmare against 4year olds!







And a shot last winter when we were all trying to work her out.


----------



## Wings

*UPDATE: Beauty foaled a black minimal tobiano colt on the night of 19/09/12. Pictures start on page 68*

Third mare up, Kooka heights Royal Beauty, black snowflake appaloosa miniature mare. Also Pallidon's half sister (same stallion) and Dreamy's (same dam.)

She is a horrid little flirt so has never stopped talking to the stallions, but she rejected them after her first covering which puts her day 320 at the 8th of August.

Beauty last winter and not pregnant:


----------



## Wings

*UPDATE: Rivain turned out to be empty, she will go back with Pallidon to try for a 2013 foal.*

Now for a familar face Kooka Heights Thunderlena, or Rivain as we all know her. Red bay miniature mare with her repeat mating to Pallidon.

Her day 320 is the 26th of August.

Here she is a few summers ago and empty:




here she is last winter pregnant:




And here is what she and Pallidon made last year:







obviously I'm hoping for a repeat!


----------



## Wings

*UPDATE: Fantasy foaled a chestnut minimal splash colt on the morning of the 13/11/12. Pictures on page 85*

Another familar face, Southern Star Fantasy of the Opera is a minimal splash bay small horse mare, shes 1/4 welsh pony and I'm very excited about pairing her with Pallidon.

She hits day 320 on the 30th of October and was only covered once. I'm hoping she took.

Here she is with her first foal (not mine)




Fantasy naturally carries VERY wide and takes awhile to spring back into shape. Since this is her third foal in a row she still has her broody gut and is not giving me any indication. At the end of her pregnancy she looked like this:


----------



## Wings

*UPDATE: Jilla foaled a black tovero filly on the night of 13/10/12. Pictures start on page 76 and 77*

Last mare is Marlanoc Patchwork Jillaroo a brown tovero small horse mare. Jilla will not hand serve so she was turned out with Tinker on the 19th of October and was not currently in heat. My scribbled notes indicate that she seemed in heat later on but I never witnessed a mating so she is the big unknown.

Here she is with a previous foal:


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

Yeah! Oh they are all so pretty! Very handsome daddys. So exciting to see what they all make!


----------



## AnnaC

*Hey Bree, great to have your girls back with us again!! Cant believe that it will soon be a year since we all got together and became friends while waiting for the mares to foal. *





*Cant wait to see what your girls produce for you this year - keeping my fingers crossed for another Lyric - how about a new picture of that beautiful girl?*


----------



## Wings

I can't believe it as well Anna, it doesn't feel like it's been a year, or almost a year anyway





Diane Beauty gives us a nice little mystery, you see she and her half sister Dreamy are both appies. But Dreamy gets it from her sire, he himself was, and threw, a lot of that varnish colouring.. but they never go white from it, just that flecked colouring! Anyway her and Beauty's dam was solid bay and having met her I can confirm she looks solid bay.

Now are you ready for the mystery?



Beauty shares her sire with Pallidon and I KNOW that line isn't an appie line so.... where did Beauty sneak her spots from?

And just to help with the spot craving, two of thier past foals.

Beauty's last foal, a silver bay appaloosa




Here she is grown up




And Dreamy's last foal to Pallidon's sire:




yes that is a buckskin, with a blanket and from what I have heard those eyes stayed like that


----------



## Wings

That's what I reckon too



Of course, try convincing everyone when she is so solid looking with nothing obvious in her closer line (and I don't know anything further back) Beauty is the proof of that! And Dreamy is such a classic example of her sire's appaloosa gene she gets left out..even though she's got a double dose!

I so want a repeat of that little bucky colt!



She can produce one to Pallidon but she went to Tinker this year to have a shot at giving me a pintaloosa



In fact my only pairing that can't produce a white pattern is Rivan and Palli, everyone else has a good chance of spots, pinto or both!


----------



## Wings

I'm going to pull my desk apart and not stop until I find this camera cord!





Then I'll take some new photos of last years foals in their winter pjs and I'll take some belly shots of the mares for us to um and ah over. The problem with them at this stage is one day they look pregnant and the next day I doubt them!


----------



## Wings

I felt Beauty's foal kicking



:ThumbUp

Also found my camera cord so will be taking new broodmare pics tonight and uploading them! Plus shaggy weanling shots


----------



## cassie

yippee!! so exciting! I'm so happy you felt Beauty's foal Bree, I can't wait to see her little one!

and YAY for FINALLY finding the camera cord!!! LOL

and YAY for new piccies! can't wait to see your gorgeous little fluff balls!!! LOL


----------



## Wings

Soooooo happy to have my camera up and running again! Even if everyone is hairy!

Lyric and Derby:




Sterling and Storm:




Sterling with his very smoochy face:




Storm with his blue fleck:


----------



## Wings

And now for broodmares!

Beauty, horrid shot because she was way more interested in her grooming session!




Dreamy, wondering when I'll stop woth the photos and go back to hugging her



I've also felt her foal kick!







Jilla, still not sure about this girl since I never saw her get bred.




Painted Lady, I'm fairly sure about this girl!







Rivain, I'm also fairly confident about her.







Nothing of Fantasy because she was down the other end of the 12acre paddock and didn't want to play cameras with me.

So what do you all think?


----------



## cassie

YAY!!!! oh your weanlings look sooo good!  thank you Bree! your girls are looking great! I would have to say that Lady and Dreamy definitley look preggers and the others are looking really good too



I hope Jilla is pregnant! she is so pretty!

Derby reminds me so much of Finn hehe, so cute! and you know how much I ADORE Sterling!!

and wow I love Storms fleck! thats such a cool pic





Thanks for all the pics Bree



yippee!


----------



## AnnaC

Oh thank you for the pictures Bree - lovely to see the 'babies' again, they are all looking great!!





As for your girls, they too are looking great and I would say that they are ALL in foal (chase down to the end of that pasture so we can have a picture of the herd's 'missing link'!)


----------



## Wings

Thanks guys



Lyric is a little scruffer in her winter fluff! Not sure if she will be showing this season 'cause she bonked her head on something and injured her eye, I won't be able to take her out until that heals up. Honestly this filly will be the death of me! I've told the vet she must have a crush on him :rotf



Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Oh, the pictures are just great!!! Lyric is so pretty, even in her woolies!!!
> 
> You KNOW I'll be watching the "spots" especially!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are all looking very good. You'll have to give us their expected dates and pictures of the expectant daddies!!!
> 
> Just lovely!!


I've told Beauty and Dreamy not to let you down





I should have all due dates stuck on the first page as well as stallion pics. Figured we wouldn't lose them if I could stick them all there!



AnnaC said:


> Oh thank you for the pictures Bree - lovely to see the 'babies' again, they are all looking great!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for your girls, they too are looking great and I would say that they are ALL in foal (chase down to the end of that pasture so we can have a picture of the herd's 'missing link'!)


That's certainly what I'm hoping, I want a busy foaling season this year



Who needs sleep?

I'll track down Fantasy today, I think she might be pregnant but she was only bred once and her belly is stretched from her previous two foals... so she looks fat even if she isn't in foal!


----------



## cassie

oh no naughty Lyric!! haha I can so imagine that with the vet LOL funny little girl!

would love to see some pics of Fantasy please


----------



## Wings

Probably will wait until the afternoon, right now they are all down the bottom of the paddock




but they're usually all up this end in the afternoon... probably because that's when I feed the other horses! Not that the girls need anything right now, they've got enough grass and I only chuck them hay on the really gross nights.


----------



## Bonny

Wings do you do foaling cams too? If so I would love the link as they get closer!

Beautiful mares!


----------



## cassie

oh your poor mumma mares LOL ok we can wait





hey Bree what month do you think its best to put a mare in foal?


----------



## Wings

Depends what you're after really. I aim for August/September foals because they reach showing age quicker but a lot of people aim for October or later because the weather is much nicer. I don't want anything later then December because I feel they lag behind the early foals during thier show career.


----------



## MeganH

I can't wait for your foals this year! When are they all due?

LOVE all the pictures! What a lovely bunch!

LOL at Lyric just wanting to take a look at the vet again!


----------



## cassie

cool



thanks Bree


----------



## Wings

Sorry for lackof pics, it's been pouring with rain so badly we've almost had the road flooded a few times! Thankfully being on the hill we only have to worry about mud. But of course this means it's really hard to take the camera out and the girls are feeling uncooperative.

I'm already trying to work out how to split the small paddocks between my show horses, broodmares and stallions



I badly need to split up two of the mdium paddocks but won't be able to do that before foaling season! I HAVE to keep Painted Lady apart as she is a foal stealer and even with her own foal due first up I don't trust her with the others. I think I'll run her with Jilla who, if pregnant, is due much later in the season and is zero threat to a newborn or foaling mother.

It's like a game of musical paddocks


----------



## cassie

how are things down your way this morning Bree? luckily we didn't get it as bad as I've heard you guys have had it! stay safe down there! hope your munchkins are all ok! its freezing! and snowing at Katoomba which is only 1 hour away from us LOL


----------



## Wings

I can often see snow from my vernadah but thankfully we aren't high enough to get any ourselves... but high enough to not get flooded! Today actually looks sunny so I'll probably vanish outside for most of the day and hopefully get some new pics.


----------



## Bonny

I am looking forward to your pictures! I seem to always play musical paddock too....Between Stallion, gelding and pregnant mares!


----------



## cassie

haha that sunny weather didn't hang around long up here, hoping it stayed for you down there! would love to see some new pics!


----------



## AnnaC

Hope the weather stays fine enough for you to get us some pics of your lovely chips Bree.


----------



## Wings

The weather was really nice today so I spent a lot of time with the girls





Here's Fantasy. She only got covered once by Pallidon and thanks to the way she carries a lot of fluid her belly is rather stretched. However to me she looks similar to when she was infoal with Storm so I have my fingers crossed.







"Does this angle make my butt look big?"




Most promising pic of Jilla so far! I don't think fat comes in the lop sided variety!








"OMG It's moving."




"Stop playing with the camera and LOVE ME!"




"I'm ready for my close up."




(Ashanti is empty this year but she didn't want to miss out on some photos.)


----------



## cassie

naw rhanks for the pics Bree lucky you getting some sun!! they all look preggers to me



oh besides AShanti of course


----------



## Wings

I hope so Cassie, looking forward to a busy foaling season, although once I stop getting sleep I'll probably feel more like this


----------



## cassie

haha I'm sure you shall... unfortunatly! lol we could help if you had them on camera... LOL


----------



## Wings

If I stuck a cam up on the paddocks the barn cat would steal them






Maybe when the new stables go up


----------



## Equuisize

So you are going to fuel our need for foal fixes quite nicely during the run up to getting turns on the top of the map.

And of course Ashanti needed her photo taken.....


----------



## Wings

That's what I'm here for! LOL!


----------



## bannerminis

Your mares are looking fab and you wont feel August creeping up on you. Your ladies will definitely keep our baby fix going well into the Autumn.


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

yea! i love having babies to look at all year long!


----------



## Wings

I love how between us all we can usually feed the foal fix year round!






Thanks Karina, I'm a bit of a fusspot with my girls



Before they went out for the winter they got the whole grooming/worming/feet treatment and when the farrier arrived each tail had been brushed out and neatly trimmed



Now with foal bellies I just like to go out to thier paddock, sit down and wait to get mugged! Beauty always tries to stick her muzzle somewhere she shouldn't... at least the other's stick to my hair!


----------



## Wings

Wings has been a bad, bad girl.....

..... and now there will be a 7th foal due this season.



:whistling

In other news there is actual sunlight today so I'll probably have new pictures tonight.


----------



## Wings

The daddy isn't one of mine but he has a whole page for himself on his owner's website, it's this guy http://sedonaminiatures.com/Rembrandtspage.html

The mare is coming from them as well but she isn't on the site. Like I said, I was very bad





No new pics of my girls since a friend came over for a training session instead.


----------



## AnnaC

Naughty Bree. LOL!! He's gorgeous - cant wait to see pictures of the new girl. How exciting!!

Your girls are looking great Bree, but then they always do, bless them. I love the way they look so relaxed and happy - it shows on their faces and in their expressions. Your new little lady is a lucky girl to be able to join such a happy little band.


----------



## Eagle

Naughty girl Bree lol I am a little green lol I can't wait for pics


----------



## cassie

Bree, you are naughty, he is lovely... what colour is the mumma to be??


----------



## Wings

Thanks Anna



I guess I'll have to stop being naughty and spill now





This is my new girl, and it's the pic that made me fall in love with her!




She's a dark golden palomino tobiano pinto 8 year old small horse. She's out of a Trios Night Ryder daughter (I don't think the name means much overseas but he's a bit of a name over here. Dreamy is a Trios daughter and Twinkles is a grand daughter) and by Shangrila BW Red Emperor, a Trios grandson and multi National Supreme halter and performance stallion. I love her looks, she has an atheltic build with araby characteristics and has a good nature and movement! Pretty much the whole package.

She's had three foals, a palomino tobiano (I think a filly) a palomino filly and a palomino colt. All to a chestnut sire so it's her first time to Rembrandt. I love what she's previously produced and what she's carrying now will be Red Emperor linebred so should be an exciting foal.

I'm owning her in partnership with my mother who fell in love when I sent her the above pic and offered to go halves. She's registered as Party Girl but mum declared naming rights and picked Kalari as her new name.

She's due November onwards and will arrive in September. I can't wait!


----------



## cassie

ooooooooh I am SOOOO jealous!!! lol Bree she is beautiful! I can't wait to see what they produce! is it hard to change registration names? I'm thinking of changing Suzie's just a little and I just wonder what I have to do.... lol.

p.s do you brand your foals? I know your dnt need it in mini horses, but apparantley you need it in ponies... I dont' want to brand my baby man



lol

can't wait till you get your new mumma!


----------



## Eagle

Wow she is gorgeous Bree, Congratulations


----------



## Wings

You can see why I just had to be naughty and bring her home





Cassie I don't bother to change registered names, I'm not sure if it's possible and it doesn't stop me from calling them whatever I want out in the paddock. Rivain is registered as Thunderlena, Baringa is Just A Gigolo and of course we know And Still I Rise is Lyric!

I'm not currently branding but I think I will. It's a visible theft deterent, is easier to spot if a horse gets seperated from his papers. You either have to chip or/and brand with the mini horses. Derby and Special are chipped, almost all my girls and stallions are branded.


----------



## AnnaC

Oooooooo no wonder you fell in love Bree!! She's stunning - bet you cant wait for September to come!


----------



## Wings

Can't come soon enough! I'll have just enough time to get to know her a bit before she foals. Apparently she has read the textbook and bags up very predictably. Let's hope she doesn't forget what she's read!





I've got my fingers crossed for a dilute filly


----------



## Wings

Glad to hear he made his mark over with you guys as welll... he certainly did over here! He died the same year as another of my favourite imports, Tinkers sire Roys Toy Snippets Silverado.

Trios certainly passed on his coat! Dreamy is a classic copy of him. What would you call it Diane? It looks like varnish but they never varnish out to white like most do.


----------



## Wings

Well haven't updated much



The winter gross-ness vanished for a week so I've been out getting on top of the jobs that had been piling up. Should have grabbed some photos because now Ill be stuck waiting for a break in the rain





All the girls are looking good though, nice weight and slowly ballooning bellies



Painted Lady could give me a foal in a month and a half!


----------



## MeganH

She is beautiful, Bree! All these palominos... I wish I had the room...


----------



## Wings

Thanks



I'm smitten with her and she isn't even here yet



Can't believe I have to wait until September!

I adore my golden dilutes



Always have! Especially the really deep coloured ones. Of the 7 foals due here 3 have a chance of being dilute, Rivain's, Fantasy's and now Kalari's. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Wings

I also can't wait to see what Lyric ends out like. One person was really sure she'd end out sooty or smutty, a few others thought she'd be very pale cream. But myself and my mentors have seen enough of her unclipped to see some areas of deep gold in her coat. We're convinced she's going to be like her sire, a very golden dilute!

At this point she won't be coming out this season as she has bashed her face on something and injured her eye. I'm working with the vet to get it to heal up properly but until she is 100% she won't be in the ring, even if I was the type to take her out anyway she isn't the type to perform unless she feels like it. Fingers crossed that she can come back out for her 2yr old halter season but she still has a breeding and harness future ahead of her.

Only good thing is we'll get to see her true summer coat, no clipping to mask it!


----------



## a mini dream come true

Love the look of Kalari. I can understand why you are so smitten. She is is a beauty. Can't wait to see her foal.


----------



## cassie

can't wait to see your babies!!! I LOVE your gorgeous new girl! cannot wait to see what she has! so excited!!


----------



## AnnaC

How is Lyric doing Bree - I hope she will make a full recovery for you, bless her.


----------



## Wings

AnnaC said:


> How is Lyric doing Bree - I hope she will make a full recovery for you, bless her.


Thankfully Miss Accident-Prone isn't in any pain, her eye gets a bit weepy which I have to clean up and some days you can tell it's irritating her. The damage is more to her eyelid then to the eye but as that is healing we have stages like now where the eye lashes are poking her. Her sight is in no danger which is a relief!

I have to say she is a gem to doctor... probably because she is so used to it




but I don't even have to catch her to wipe her eye or pop goo in it.

She'll get to spend the summer out with the broodmares which she'll enjoy, she's really buddied up to Belle lately.

Spesh has relaxed towards the colts now and will share his hay with them, this has made Sterling and Storm worship him for his great kindness



sneaky gelding probably did it this way on purpose!


----------



## cassie

haha typical gelding! lol hope Lyric is feeling better soon! Can't wait to see pics of her out in the show ring this coming season!!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

so glad Lyric is improving. and your new mare is beautiful! and with a handsome daddy like that, you are going to have one stunning foal!


----------



## bannerminis

Bree your new girl is just superb. Some serious drool worthy totty. Love her markings too. Cant wait to see her baby.


----------



## Wings

Thanks guys, I can't wait to meet her in the flesh





We'll definetly get clipped photos of Storm and Sterling probably in August before the show season kicks off. Can't wait to see what is under the fluff!!

We got rocked by an erathquake last night. Not a common thing down here! It hit 5.2 which is the biggest in 109 years. No major damage or injuries but a large amount of my trophies took a tumble off the shelves and my cats were really offended by the whole thing. The horses or my birds didn't seem to care, cats can be such sulkers!


----------



## cassie

hehe typical cats!! two of our workers are down there for a conference and they felt it but didn't know what it was LOL thats how not frequent Earthquakes are down here LOL

Renee's hailstorm and Bree's earthquake and Karina's wild weather... goodness is this "Day after tomorrow"? love that movie hehe! go Jake Gyllanhall!

hope you don't get any aftershocks Bree! very scary!


----------



## Wings

TBH my friends and I have been having a good laugh about it, I was closest so got 'the worst' of it but we all have a weird sense of humour.

I texted one friend with "was it as good for you as it was for me?" And as soon as I pressed send my ex sent me the same txt





Special is the only one acting out of sorts but he really is Mr Sensitive, the frost we had over night probably hasn't helped as he seems to get very fresh during cold weather. Typical fussy boy


----------



## Wings

We had our Hi Point awards lunch yesterday from our 2011/2012 show season. Special won his division despite only beign out for half the season and was about 2 points off taking the Overall Small Horse Gelding!

Pallidon won his division (for the third time!) AND won Overall Small Horse for the second time!!! What a way to retire from the ring!!!



:SoHappy


----------



## Wings

Thanks Diane!!

I gave Palli a HUGE hug...and then had to put my jumper in the wash



he is a total grot right now and loving it


----------



## AnnaC

Oh many congratulations Bree!! And well done Palli!!





Please give them both a big hug from me and tell them that all the Aunties think that they are not only special but very clever too!!


----------



## Eagle

Sorry I haven't been around Bree, life is a mess right now





How is Miss Accident doing? I can't wait for some new pics of everyone





Congrats on your great results


----------



## Wings

Thanks guys





And Renne I hope things get better soon





Miss Accident prone decided to drop some weight when the weather turned down a few degrees... everyone drops a little bit but of course Lyric isn't one to do things by halves. Great when she's switched on in the ring... not so great when she's plotting against me



She hasn't dropped a lot of weight but more then I'm comfortable with

I'm going to switch her paddock around when I shift the broodies, she'll stay with Belle but go out in a bigger paddock along with Fantasy, Ashanti and Twinkles. A very soft natured and safe group to look after her. She can enjoy the grazing the bigger paddock has while she heals up. And of course once the foals start to be born and move out she'll get to play with them



I think she'll enjoy having her yearling season off!


----------



## AnnaC

Sounds like a great plan for her Bree, I'm sure she will enjoy the company and the new foals when they arrive. I had a yearling once that was the perfect nanny to the new foals - gave the mares 'time out' which they in their turned loved!!


----------



## Wings

Figured I owed you all some update pics! I took them yesterday evening so the quality isn't all that good but you can definetly see foal bellies





Painted Lady







Dreamy:







One of her old owners was over here last week and we don't think she's faking this year





Beauty:




Worst photo I've ever taken of her so I hope she forgives me for using it



If she'd hold still it would be easier!

Rivain:







Please be a less accident prone Lyric in there!





Jilla:







I'm pretty sure there's something in there. Keeping my fingers crossed!

Fantasy:







Gee do you think she's preggers?





I'm actually kind of impressed, Pallidon only bred her once!

Wish I had some of Kalari but we'll have to wait until September for her!


----------



## Wings

Don't you just love them when they hit this stage Diane?



:wub All these big cuddly bellies!!

I think they'll be going on schedule at the moment, I still think Painted Lady is more likely to go on her first date and not her second even though she's not showing as much as Dreamy and Beauty... but their much smaller!

And Palli's doing himself proud  Hasn't failed me yet and seems to get them in the first covering. Can't ask for more then that in a stallion!



:rofl


----------



## Eagle

Wow Bree



the girls are all looking great, I do have my doubts about Fantasy though



:rofl


----------



## Wings

:rofl She's such a whale! Remember last year with Storm she worked out how to rest her belly on the hay bales, she'll have to do the same this year!


----------



## MeganH

Congrats again with Pallidon (



) and Special!

Love all the baby bellies. Makes me miss having one in my yard. Yay for babies!


----------



## AnnaC

Oh they all look great Bree - and very pregnant (although I too am wondering about Fantasy LOL!!)


----------



## Wings

Thanks Megan!

I can't wait to see how large the girls get, only Fantasy and Rivain are repeats. All the other girls are new to me! Thankfully no maidens






Not sure how I'm going to survive the month though!

Question, want to know if anyone has seen something like this before. Special's skin along his dock has gotten crusty and is falling off... taking his tail with it!!! My best guess is he has been irritating it for awhile against his rugs tail flap as he has a natural high tail carriage. I'm now treating it daily with a very good oil blend which should heal the skin and encourage hair growth, I'm also NOT brushing it until the skin fixes up to try and save as much as I can. Has anyone seens omething like this before? Any ideas on what caused it? I really need to save it or he won't be coming out this season


----------



## Wings

There's vit E in his oil mix, that stuff saved me from a nasty burn scar so I love it!

I've pinned up the tail flap, Spesh is too much of a princess to go nude



:rofl But wish I knew it was that for sure!

Will be keeping my fingers crossed that he doesn't lose too much hair, halter shows don't kick off until September so we've got some time on our side to fix it.


----------



## Eagle

Sorry Bree I can't help as I have never had that happen, are you sure it is the rug? a rug would rub and break the hair but I am not sure about it causing the hair to fall out, does the hair around look broken? I think we will need a pic


----------



## AnnaC

Must admit that I hate tail flaps on rugs, I always cut them off, even from the outside ones! I have found time and again that rugs dont seem to allow for proper fitting over or round individual sizes of mini's bottoms/hind ends, and in a lot of cases the tail gets rubbed. Of course I realise that I only have rugs made in the UK, nor to I have the money to keep buying different makes so I may have been unlucky, but I have also found that apart from rubbing some tails the flaps do seem to prevent a lot of minis from being able to lift their tails high enough when pooing!

But all that said, I'm so sorry that Spesh is having this problem Bree and really hope it all heals up very soon.


----------



## Wings

Eagle said:


> Sorry Bree I can't help as I have never had that happen, are you sure it is the rug? a rug would rub and break the hair but I am not sure about it causing the hair to fall out, does the hair around look broken? I think we will need a pic


Good point Renee, the hair isn't broken. Back to square one





Anna I agree with a lot of rugs! I stick to particular brands and alternate depending on what sort of fit the horse needs. But back when I had an arab I always cut the tail flaps off because nothing was ever right for his tail!! Looks like I might have to do this for Spesh as well


----------



## Wings

I'll grab a photo of I can today when I check it this evening. Because it is WAY to cold to go and check it now



he'll have a sulk and his oil has been goign all solid and gross thanks to the evening temperatures.

I THINK it's looking a little less nasty, I'm not sure how much is too far gone to save but I'm not going to brush it until the skin is much better. But he'll stand there and let me very gently massage the oil into the dock. It's certainly not looking as dry as it was.

Typical Spesh upstaging the mares



he really does have to be the centre of attention at all times!


----------



## Wings

He's old owner comes to the rescue!

She says that it sounds like his "fungus problem" which is a reoccuring issue thanks to his very sensitive and pink skin. He had it on his forehead when I purchased him. Given that he isn't itching it I don't think it's lice so I'll treat him with an anti bacterial/fungal wash, and keep up the oil treatments.


----------



## AnnaC

If it is fungal then some swabbing with Tea Tree oil should help to clear it. Do hope it improves very soon for you (and him!)


----------



## Wings

Thanks Anna



I hope it clears up soon as well!

No pic, I know I said I would but I ended up cleaning out bath stables. And since I pulled the weanlings out of the straw one me and my agistor have just been chucking horses in it 'for a little bit' while doing other jobs and not cleaning up after them



:ThumbDown you can imagine the lovely mess all that "just a little bit" added up to!! Going to air them for a day or two, disinfect them and then order new shavings and straw. Hopefully none of the foals will need them but I'd rather have them set up and ready just incase.


----------



## Wings

Some tail success! The skin looks so much cleaner after his special wash and all the oil treatments had stopped it from drying out any further. I've used a medicated cream to help clear everything out and will swap back to the oil soon but it does look like I'll be on top of it from here on out. Sadly I think he has lost almost a third of his tail hair, won't know for sure until I brush it all out and remove all the loose, dead strands



only good bit is I think I can hide any bald areas with what has been saved so he should be able to go out in the ring.

Now here's something I've learnt from it that might help some of you in future! Spesh has really sensitive skin and a lot of it is pink, however during show season he spends most of his time in cotton and mesh rugs, much more breathable then his winter synthetics. He also gets a lot more baths and a lot more grooming and clipping. In future I'll keep washing him through winter in a eucalypt based product followed by his hot oil conditioning treatment to try and avoid this from happening again. If the new stables are in I'll also keep him stalled so he is in and dry when the weather is gross and if he gets wet while turned out he'll come in, be dried off and have fresh rugs.

So hopefully now he can stop upstaging the mares



:rofl


----------



## AnnaC

Glad to hear that things are improving Bree - and yes, it sounds as though Spesh will perhaps need spesh treatment for his sensitive little self in the future!!


----------



## Wings

Her is such a fusspot





Of course when I went to rug him up this evening (he got a nude day because the weather was nice) he saw me, called out and did his big floating trot over to the gate with his tail up. When you're this much in love with a beautiful horse nothing seems like too much work





I'm going to talk with a friend about having a new set of rugs made for him for winter. She makes a waterproof woolen rug which I think will breath nicely and she will do custom fittings. No he isn't spoilt





Dreamy's belly has done quite a sag over the last few days! No udder filling on her or Beauty but they do feel like they've gotten a bit loose. Looking forward to bringing them in so I can start more regular checks!


----------



## Wings

Yeah during summer he never goes outside without either his full cotton set or his sun proof mesh set plus his flymask with cotton nose cover. He also doesn't stand nude by the float EVER. A few people pick on his summer gear



but at least my horse won't burn!

When the new barn goes up it will be super insulated like the shed that has my current two stalls and I reckon my whole show team will spend the day inside where it's cooler and have their turn out over night.... now I just need the darn thing to be built



:rofl If I'm REALLY lucky it will get done before next winter but I think it's likely to happen the summer after that. Hopefully the new fences won't take that long because my show team, stallions and broodmares are fighting over who gets to use my only two small paddocks


----------



## cassie

Hey Bree, your girls are looking GREAT!! such gorgeous beautiful girls and SOOO pregnant yippee!! I agree with you Megan, I miss having a pregnant mummy in my stables as well... but I just got confirmation from my friend across the road. Bree she has Spellbound Dark Magic (if you know him) that her little mare is definitley pregnant due in October she felt the foal move on the weekend, so I'm going over on the weekend to go n have a play yippee!!!!



so excited! (especially as I hope to have a half sister or brother to this little foal in the near future hehe)

glad you were able to sort out the issue with Spesh Bree, silly boy!

can't wait for foaling season yippee!!


----------



## Wings

Glad you've found a foal to play with! I think I've heard the name but can't place him, got a link?

Now that we're getting closer I'm begining to turn paranoid





Dreamy is a pro but she's such a shorty I can't help but worry!

Beauty of course has only delivered one live foal so far.

Painted Lady and Rivain are so not interested in my help! At least I know Rivain can handle things on her own and hopefully Painted Lady's foal stealing nature will convert to excellent mother skills when they are needed





At least I get a tiny break to sleep and not be paranoid before Jilla, Fantasy and Kalari all foal!


----------



## cassie

naw, I'm sure they will all go fine...of course it would be easier for you if you had them on camera LOL hint hint! lol.

um, I don't have a link but here are some pics of him lol







well praying for safe foalings for all your girls!!  I'm getting soo excited!


----------



## Wings

He's a bit of a looker! That second photo looks like Tamworth, did he go to IMHR Nats?


----------



## cassie

Wings said:


> He's a bit of a looker! That second photo looks like Tamworth, did he go to IMHR Nats?


yeah he did, thats from last year I think, or the year before?

how are your girls today Bree? are you getting the lovely weather we have up here today? we got a massive rain storm last night but the sun is out and shining today





who are going to be in your show team this year?


----------



## Wings

Weather has been so very bland! Clouds with rainy bits. Palli is loving it as it helps him in his mission to be bay





Got a new camera yesterday!



:ThumbUp So happy as I love photography and my old camera was begining to drive me nuts! It had a realy outdated shutter speed, was heavy and you couldn't change the lens. My new one is so much nicer and I'm saving up to get a macro/portrait lens before the foals arrive as I got to play with one in the store and it was magic! Will probably have new photos to share tonight because I can't wait to run outside and have a play





Show team this year is looking like Special and Derby although Derby is just doing the performance ring. Lyric is out as she won't be healed in time. Storm and Sterling are both coming out as colts until sold. Drifter is doing the first two performance shows just for some fun. I'll also be looking at my early foals to see who can come out for their weanling season. Their classes don't start until January and they must be over 3 months, I'll be looking at my August foals VERY closely to see who makes the cut




I'll have two places on my float since Sterling and Storm will be in training with someone else. Maybe Lyric's full brother/sister could be one of them


----------



## cassie

oooh very exciting! I love new cameras!!  can't wait to see your awesome photos!!

naughty Lyric! no more accidents are allowed miss accident prone!

ooh so exciting! can't wait to hear how storm and sterling go!! Love the both of them! well I hope you get MANY gorgeous foals and you can't decide who to show hehehe

what kind of float do you have Bree?


----------



## Wings

I can't wait to see how they clip out! But since it won't be done here I might not be able to get photos until thier first show in September. I'll have foals by then!

I have a really old wooden float I picked up at a reasonable price and had three internal panels made to split up the inside and float the minis sideways. It's nothing flash but it's sturdy and easy to replace bits if anything is iffy. Really need to start putting money aside for a new one though, I want a converted extended double horse float so I can big guys in it and increase the size of my own show team. I REALLY want one form these guys http://www.elitefloats.com.au/index.html

Kalari was supposed to be part of a float




:rofl bad Kalari using my money!


----------



## cassie

haha my dream is to own one of Renee's Elite floats as well! aren't they gorgeous! ideally I would like to get the one that is two (big )horse straight and 4 (mini) angle





but like you... need to save a bit for that one lol

lol naughty Kalari but I think it was money well spent on her Bree lol.


----------



## Wings

Rotten rain ruined my photo spree



No fair!

Renee's floats are fantastic! A lot of nice extras as well, I'm trying to work out if I want to lose space and have some of the camper stuff put in. At the moment I do two overnight shows in a season but I really want to start riding again and start low level dressage which might see me travelling a little more. I also want to diversify my stud into a second breed which could add more overnights. But really not sure if I want to lose the space!


----------



## bannerminis

No excuses get that camera out and get snapping. So what camera did you go for??


----------



## Wings

I got a Canon EOS 550D, they're running the model out now to make way for the newer version so I got it fairly cheap which is always a bonus





Dear Weather,

Just stop. I want to play with my camera.

Also I've lost count of how often I have lost my boot in the mud and Beauty is getting too quick at stealing them.


----------



## cassie

haha I am exactly the same bree, I went to let Suzie and Smartie into the big paddock and my boot got stuck in the mud Suzie pushed past me and I almost fell over LOL



no thank you! we have had enough rain now lol.

oooh we love our Cannon, Russell my brother has that model and loves it! mum has the new Cannon EOS 600D she got it from Europe when they went, and I love taking pics with it!

I agree about the floats



I think when I get mine I'll get some extras put in it too, makes it so much easier and comfier and if you like after them well, they are so much easier to sell with the extras in them





what breed are you thinking of going?


----------



## Wings

Every pro I spoke to told me to get a Canon, so glad I did as I just had a little play with it by stalking the cats! Will resize a few pics and put them up





With the floats I really want a 2H Angle load deluxe. This would mean I'd lose some space up the front with the microwave/fridge/cupboards but not as much as the camper version which has a bed. I prefer my roll out camp mat anyway so no loss! I'd also lose a space at the other end for the tack box but again I think I'll want the storage space. Even with that lost space I think I can have a team of 5 minis in the float, maybe even 6? Won't know until I start seriously looking which won't be anytime in the next year probably more.

The breed I really want is the Lipizzaner. Some people keep telling me I'm insane since there are so few over here but I have adored them for years! I'm determined to do it in the future although I'll be unlikely to ever have more then two mares so it wouldn't be as large as my mini breeding. Need to get my float and my dressage horse before then though so it's awhile off.


----------



## Wings

Well he isn't a horse and he isn't pregnant but he is inside where it's dry and he loves the camera! Probably because he is so cute and photographs so well that we've all been stalking him with cameras all his life



:rofl




'Helping' me clean by emptying the rubbish bag.




Trying to get a closer look but I love the shot!




And just being sweet.


----------



## cassie

naw cute!! lovely cat!



nice piccies, yeah I like canon the best, I have a little Olympus that I have had for years and its a good quick pic one but when I upgrade I'll be going for a canon





wow, Lipizzaners are gorgeous! good luck with that





yeah I would definitley get a tack box too, sounds like you have it all planned out



good on you!


----------



## AnnaC

Oh Bree your cat is gorgeous - and that new camera takes a beautiful picture. Cant wait for your weather to give you a break so that we can have some pics of your chips.





As for your future plans/dreams about breeding Lippi's, what a brilliant idea. I'm a huge Lippi fan as back at the beginning of the 1960's I went for 6 months training to Robert Hall's Fulmer School of Equitation for my horse exams. At that time the School was the major place to go in the UK for any sort of horse training, but they concentrated on dressage as Robert was one of the first 'students' accepted at the Spanish Riding School when he was younger. He also purchased 8 Lippi stallions from the School when he left there and 6 of them were still at Fulmer when I was there. Wonderful horses and so perfectly trained. Robert's wife Jook had her own personal one that she represented the UK with in the Olimpic Games Dressage - Bill (Conversano Caprice) was the youngest of the Lippi's and was still slightly dappled in colour whereas the others were completely white. The one I looked after while I was there (Stozie - Maestoso Brezevica) was Robert's personal boy and both he and Bill were also trained in the classic "airs above the ground". Stozie was kept for advanced riders coming for private lessons with Robert, but after I had finished my training I returned every three weeks for another 6 months for a private lesson with Robert and I got to ride Stozie - what a dream of a horse and it was so fantastic to actually ride him after caring for him and loving him for those 6 months. The whole time was a wonderful experience and one that I have never/will never forget.

Lippi's are the BEST!!


----------



## Wings




----------



## cassie

naw lovely photos Bree!! yipeee, Ashanti is looking SOOO well! she is such a beautiful girl! and I love your little Derby so much LOL he is so like Finn in colouring lol besides his white hehe/

and your girls are beautiful, lovely pics thank you





quick question... where do you get your show halters from?


----------



## Wings

Yes Derby's bay is so very much like Finn's! I was thinking that myself after your recent photos, they both have the same mealy around the mouth and eyes as well. And Ashanti is just a super model



that's why she insists on so many photos





Depends which halters you're talking about. Spesh's beaded halter is handmade over here by Leading Designs. My bar halters are from Kingstons in QLD and are American. Although with how the AUS$ and the USD$ are going it's now often cheaper to buy from America.

Mini Tack has a few http://www.minitack.com/haltersh.htm

But I like Star Lake's range better http://starlakefarm.com/miniaturehorseshowhalters.html

That's just one of the pages, scroll down to find the others. If I get a new show halter this year it will probably be a Designer Shiloh or a Tiffany. But first I'm getting a new presentation set made for Tinker by eadign Designs. Can't wait for that one!!!


----------



## AnnaC

Oh Bree what gorgeous huggy, cuddly chips, all woolly and VERY cute!!





Keep the pictures coming please.


----------



## bannerminis

I love the pictures of your cat - he reminds me of a smug Garfield lol

I invested in the 7d and I just LOVE it and I also got the 24 -70 f2.4 L and it's amazing I cant say enough about it. I am now saving for the 70 - 200 f2.8 L IS but will probably be another while before I can get it since I am now replacing my laptop (screen is cracked and it needs a new keyboard so too expensive to fix for it's age) and I am going for an all singing all dancing laptop so I have speed, memory and super screen for viewing and editing photos. I should have picked a cheaper hobby LOL

Your minis are too cute in their fuzzy wuzzies - I still find it weird to see them fuzzy while mine are in their summer wardrobe lol


----------



## chandab

Beautiful cat. What breed? Or is he a gorgeous mix?


----------



## Wings

bannerminis said:


> I love the pictures of your cat - he reminds me of a smug Garfield lol
> 
> I invested in the 7d and I just LOVE it and I also got the 24 -70 f2.4 L and it's amazing I cant say enough about it. I am now saving for the 70 - 200 f2.8 L IS but will probably be another while before I can get it since I am now replacing my laptop (screen is cracked and it needs a new keyboard so too expensive to fix for it's age) and I am going for an all singing all dancing laptop so I have speed, memory and super screen for viewing and editing photos. I should have picked a cheaper hobby LOL
> 
> Your minis are too cute in their fuzzy wuzzies - I still find it weird to see them fuzzy while mine are in their summer wardrobe lol


I know! What were we thinking with horses and photogoraphy?



Do we like empty wallets or something?



chandab said:


> Beautiful cat. What breed? Or is he a gorgeous mix?


He's a red coloured Burmese, the fav breed in this house!



:ThumbUp


----------



## Wings

Too cold and windy so here's the other burmese:




Avalon's my special cat



:wub


----------



## AnnaC

And a very handsome boy he is too!


----------



## cassie

Bree, Avalon is gorgeous!!

thanks for the links



I'm trying to work out what colour is going to suit Penny best... what do you think? most people I have spoken to think I should go with Silver or gold... lol so hard to choose lol.

yeah can you put up some pics of Derby in his summer coat for me? pretty please?? oh I know I'll have a look at your facebook pics hehe. I am thinking Finn and Derby are VERY similar in colouring



so cute, both little fluffy midgets lol how tall is Derby now?


----------



## Wings

Avy is actually a she




but like most Burmese she is a chunker! More to cuddle



She is burmese but not pedigree so she isn't the most exceptional example of her breed (hang on while I look over my shoulder and make sure she isn't reading this



) she also tricks a few people as her eye colour is incorrect for the breed standard and her coat is darker then a chocolate should be. A breeder described it as her throwing back to something buried in her background that may not have been full Burmese or she's just a genetic quirk.

I believe Burmese and Siamese share some common ancestory which I think is both oriental cats from Thailand. The Burmese also has Siamese in it's development so they have a lot of similar traits. There are also two types of Burmese, American and British and our's tend to be of British type which retains some of the oriental features. I think there is a bit of controversy over the whole thing but I haven't really been reading about cat stuff for awhile, just cuddling them





I'll dig out a photo of the family's much loved Sienna, sadly now gone but he was exceptional and pedigree. We want to go back to his breeder after I lose Avalon because he was unfaultable in type and personality.


----------



## Wings

cassie said:


> Bree, Avalon is gorgeous!!
> 
> thanks for the links
> 
> 
> 
> I'm trying to work out what colour is going to suit Penny best... what do you think? most people I have spoken to think I should go with Silver or gold... lol so hard to choose lol.
> 
> yeah can you put up some pics of Derby in his summer coat for me? pretty please?? oh I know I'll have a look at your facebook pics hehe. I am thinking Finn and Derby are VERY similar in colouring
> 
> 
> 
> so cute, both little fluffy midgets lol how tall is Derby now?


I reckon a bar halter is the safest style to go with, it suits most horses! As penny is a chestnut I like gold for any metalwork/chain and if you're going to use colour I really like green on chestnuts.

On my FB there are a few shots of Derby jumping, that was his natural but clipped summer coat, I didn't use his show pony for that show as it had come through so nice. I think you'll see something similar on Finn and I hope you do as it is such a nice coat with some lovely brown tones through it! I don't think Derby has gained much height, he is similar to the almost yearlings!

On the Burmese topic I found some shots of Sienna














He was my mum's cat but he was 15 years old when he died and I was 22 (or close) with a younger brother and cousin so he had very much been around for most of our lives. And he was a character! And by character I mean he was King of the Universe and every did as he asked. He also could open doors, open the biscuit box and turn on the tap. So really he could take care of himself and only had us around to make life easier


----------



## cassie

Thanks Bree,

I have found one I like. what do you think?
its nothing fancy but hopefully a good starting one





yeah I'm really excited to see how Finn sheds out,especially after seeing the pics of Derby



I have been brushing him like crazy lol and his coat is already looking heaps better and is really shiny





I LOVED the pics of Derby jumping! he looks brilliant! I was sitting here thinking... hmm I wonder how I can get Finn to do this hehe maybe in a years time or two LOL


----------



## chandab

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> I would have taken him for the old-fashioned style "Apple-head Siamese" cat, like my Sammy.


I had a Siamese named Sammy, although, mine was a girl; unfortunately she disappearred one day and we have no idea what happened (think she hitched a ride off the property on day, but not sure).


----------



## Wings

cassie said:


> Thanks Bree,
> 
> I have found one I like. what do you think?View attachment 10081
> its nothing fancy but hopefully a good starting one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah I'm really excited to see how Finn sheds out,especially after seeing the pics of Derby
> 
> 
> 
> I have been brushing him like crazy lol and his coat is already looking heaps better and is really shiny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVED the pics of Derby jumping! he looks brilliant! I was sitting here thinking... hmm I wonder how I can get Finn to do this hehe maybe in a years time or two LOL



Well AMHS are now holding pony performance so if it comes up your way you'll be able to show your horses and your ponies at the one show!





Halter wise I know that brand, they aren't a bad starter halter and they are well made however they lack the 'bling' or the 'wow' factor IMHO. The nose part gets it's colour from a ribbon that is plastic coated and Im not too fond of where the plastic casing over the rest of the halter meets the beadwork. I also hate the plastic leads the come with but I hate plastic leads form anywhere as they have shocking grip! Also on Penny's very white face the halter won't really do anything for her, it certainly won't detract but I'd spend a bit extra and go for this one:

http://www.kingstons.net.au/products/Royal-King-Miniature-Show-Halter.html

A friend used one of these and they are excellent value for money! I'd go with kelly green, but blue or the gold could work nicely as well. Id also remove the throat chain as I feel that only works on particular head types and usually on solid colours (again this is JMHO) but I think with her blingy face she could carry the conchos without them overwhelming her. Again they come off so you can experiment with them.



chandab said:


> I had a Siamese named Sammy, although, mine was a girl; unfortunately she disappearred one day and we have no idea what happened (think she hitched a ride off the property on day, but not sure).


Oh that's so sad


----------



## Wings

You reckon I'll have a foal in early August?








"Does this make my butt look big?"


----------



## cassie

Thanks for the advice bree, I have been looking at the kingston ones and really liked them. I just found these ones and wondered about them for a started halter, but I think I like the kingston brand better and especially after your help with it, thank you.

do you think I would need a medium for her? sorry for all the questions and thank you so much for your help





your girls are looking great!! OMG DREAMY!!!!



that is one MASSIVE tummy!! n so V like already! has she started bagging up at all Bree? I would say early august for sure!!



who is she in foal to again Bree? is it Pally? woohoo! so excited for your foals this season!


----------



## Wings

Anytime Cassie



I'm a total fusspot with halter styles, probably worse then most judges





How tall is she? Most minis will take the medium size so that would be my guess, you can always ask if you can exchange it if the size is wrong





Dreamy's in foal to Tinker, first time for these two as well even though they're from the same stud! Very exciting! Her due date should be around 5th of August and no bagging up yet, just a saggy udder so she'll start filling it soon. Being such a small girl and a well used broodmare she's much more exagerated then the taller and younger Painted Lady. I just love it!



My little foal is in there!


----------



## AnnaC

Oh goodness, look at those 'baby' tummies!! Gorgeous!!



:ThumbUp

And Sienna was such a handsome boy Bree, thanks for finding the pictures.


----------



## Wings

Dreamy certainly isn't shy about showing! I'm begining to think she might beat Painted Lady, they do have due dates only 5 days apart. But then I have been told Painted Lady tends to go early.

Painted Lady is due on the 1st, Dreamy the 5th and Beauty the 8th!


----------



## AnnaC

It sounds as though you are going to be a bit 'busy' around the beginning of next month Bree. LOL!!


----------



## Wings

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> It's really just too sad your girls aren't pregnant!!


Yeah it's just bad luck I guess



:rofl



AnnaC said:


> It sounds as though you are going to be a bit 'busy' around the beginning of next month Bree. LOL!!


I know! Tinker was certainly busy last year
 


:rofl

Not sure what I was thinking!

Moving the girls next week into the small paddocks so we're certainly getting close


----------



## cassie

look out I see sleepless nights for you in the very near future LOL in a couple of weeks Bree will be gone and Zombie Bree will be here hehehe.

so exciting! I can't believe in 2-3 weeks you could have some foals on the ground yippee!! so excited for you Bree!


----------



## Wings

Everyone loves Zombie Bree



:rofl

I'm not sure why most of my friends start avoiding me when they know foals are due


----------



## cassie

haha oh no! well don't worry you know we won't ignore you LOL in fact you will probably be more popular on here when your foals are due LOL


----------



## Wings

Probably! But then here everyone is nuts



in a good way of course.


----------



## AnnaC

And so the fun begins - well in a couple of weeks! Welcome back Zombie Bree!!


----------



## Eagle

Lol yes our favourite Zombie will soon return. ;0)


----------



## Wings

Braaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaains....




:rofl


----------



## a mini dream come true

Wonderful! Babies due very soon! Can't wait to see them. You are going to be very busy with them so close together. How great is that!



They will have lots of company to grow up together.


----------



## cassie

YAY Hazel is back




 Hi Hazel!

and the countdown begins!!


----------



## MeganH

Wow, look at those HEALTHY bellies!! LOL!!


----------



## Wings

a mini dream come true said:


> Wonderful! Babies due very soon! Can't wait to see them. You are going to be very busy with them so close together. How great is that!
> 
> 
> 
> They will have lots of company to grow up together.


I'm so looking forward to it! Last year the bubs were a month apart and they are still best of buds. This time four of them should arrive within the same month







MeganH said:


> Wow, look at those HEALTHY bellies!! LOL!!


Thanks Megan! I love a good broodmare belly



so huggable!


----------



## Equuisize

Your girlie girls are looking very serious about being pregnant now.

Love having more mommy tummies......wishing you happy healthy babies.

I love your Avalon ::: what an elegant looking cat.

I have a kitten that just turned a month old. He was abandoned by his feral mother.

She had the litter in the grass hopper of the riding lawn tractor. Got a little crowded

in there and she moved them all except him.

I've been bottle feeding him since the 4th of July. I'm really allergic to cats and thought

he might make a good barn cat when our 15 year old feral barn kitty goes to her great reward.

But he's a teeny bit spoiled but I'm so attached now don't think I could move him outside.

My allergies are just going to have to come to grips with him






Michael is an avid golfer and named him 'Putter'.


----------



## cassie

naw!!!! that is sooo cute Nancy! I used to love bottle feeding the babies at the vets! I hope your allergies are ok... nothing worse!

he sure looks like a cutie! I hope he turns into a nice friendly barn/ house cat for you hehe


----------



## Equuisize

Cassie

He's grabbed my heart - think the closest he'll get to the barn is when he goes out in my arms


----------



## chandab

That kitty is beyond cute, Nancy, thanks for taking him in.

I already have 3 house cats, or the whole friendly litter of barn kitties would probably end up in my house (that would be 5 kittens).






There are a couple I would like to keep here as barn kitties, but I'll try to rehome at least the two black ones (we have tons of black barn kitties, so don't need more).


----------



## Equuisize

Thanks Chanda!

We are enjoying him. He's getting his personality now and it's so fun to watch

his confidence in the world grow.

This past Sunday the mom abandoned the rest of the litter. As they were about 4 weeks old

we scooped them all up, and as they seemed more than willing to eat food, we have already

found homes for the other 4. Better than leaving them for coyote snacks.

They are darn cute babies.


----------



## Wings

Oh he is adorable!! What a lucky little guy that you took him in


----------



## AnnaC

Oh what a little poppet, so glad you were able to save him Nancy!

Good luck with the rest of the litter - Momma cat obviously chose the right household to leave her kitties with.


----------



## Equuisize

Thanks all.

He came at a good time. We had a tough end to May and June.

Had two deaths. A good friend's mommy died and then my daughter in law's mother was diagnosed with

cancer, the Friday before Memorial Day and was gone in 27 days.

The well went out, literally, and took 4 days to get the plumber here. Michael kept joking he was going to

make me a spot down by the creek to wash the dishes and do the laundry.

Like most I don't do death well, so this little guy came at a good time for me to nuture something small.

Remind me of the circle of life that there is death but often it comes with a birth, too.

Anyway, sorry to steal your thread on your lovely mommy's Bree and that elegant kitty you have.


----------



## Equuisize

Ok you asked. This is from this morning after he ate his breakfast and had a bottle. He's not so thinking he wants to give up his bottle yet. He's hard to catch a photo of when he's on the ground.....he's motivating very good. He's got THE sweetest little round face.

Because of my allergies I've not had a cat in the house - so I'm really getting a kick out of him - plus I love baby anything.


----------



## AnnaC

Oh what a gorgeous picture - love his colouring too.





So sorry things have been difficult for you Nancy, it seems that 2012 is being a bit 'unkind' to a lot of us, lets hope things pick up a little during the second half of the year!

OK Bree, how are the girls doing - not that long to go now!!


----------



## MeganH

Nancy that little kitten is adorable! I love orange and cream boys!


----------



## Wings

Steal away! The world was made for cats to steal attention and far be it from me to get in the way





The girls are plodding along nicely, they move into new paddocks on Monday


----------



## lexischase

Wow! Kalari is absolutely stunning! Im new to this game, so very late commenting



All of your girls are lovely! I did arrive just in time to see foals when they decide to appear! Cant wait!


----------



## Wings

Thanks





Good thing about this part of the forum is we have people from everywhere! Most of the American foals are on the ground, the English foals are showing up and the Australian season kicks off in August. You can always get a foal fix around here


----------



## Equuisize

You're right, Bree - keeps us surrounded in babies nearly all year long.

Thanks Megan .... His feral daddy is so handsome and I've admired him

ever since we lived here. He cruises thru our pastures regularly.

Now I've a carbon copy of him. He's a sweet kitty albeit a bit spoiled


----------



## Wings

Kitties can never be spoilt! They can only be treated as nature intended them to be... like royalty!


----------



## Wings

They really got this whole 'domestication' thing right... they domesticated US!

Well I gave Dreamy a little grope today and she feels the same as last time, her udder has certainly gone flabby but nothing is going on yet. Then Beauty shoved her nose up my bottom so she got a turn. SHE HAS A BAG!!! Ok it probably doesn't count as a bag yet but its not just flabby like Dreamy's there is definitely a bit of something to it!

So I turned to find Painted Lady giving me a very weird look.

"Please?" I asked her.

"heck no," Painted Lady responded with a disgusted snort.

"Just a little feel, or just a feel of that belly!" I said eagerly.

"Were you dropped on your head in your past?" Painted Lady asked me with a scornful tone.

"Actually yes," I said, "I'm sure Apache has told you all about that time he gave me a concussion."

"That explains it," Painted Lady rolled her eyes at me and then farted on Apollo who had gotten too close.

"Hello!" Apollo declared.

"How about I just lift your tail and have a little peek?" I pleaded, eager to see if anything was happening down there.

"How about you jump in the trough and drown yourself?" Painted Lady suggested.

"I love you!" Apollo declared, bumping into Sheva who went to kick him, discovered it was Apollo and knew the message wouldn't sink in. She chose to ignore him instead.

"Alright I'll just rub your neck then," I decided.

"I'LL KILL YOU IN YOUR SLEEP!" Painted Lady declared with a squeal, walloped Apollo and retreated.

"She's been a bit sensitive," Ashanti explained apologetically. "Hormones," she added in a polite whisper.

_Painted Lady's response to that has been censored._

"I love you! KISS ME!" Apollo declared as he shoved his nose into my face.

So I kissed him and still have no idea how Painted Lady's udder looks.


----------



## AnnaC

Mine too - brilliant!!


----------



## Wings

I thought it was time the horse conversations returned



:rofl

Had my first show of the season yesterday, a 'winter woolies performance day' so no clipping



:ThumbUp

Photo overloaded as my mother is playing driver for most of my shows and she loves stalking me with the camera.

Derby did alright, we got thrown the most complicated trail course I've done with him and he tried. Unfortunatly he is still in the phase of "soemthing went wrong? MELTDOWN" which doesn't help me correct him and finish the obstacle well. Lungeline is improving... that's the nicest thing I can say



In his hunter class he spooked at one of the jumps, nearly refused but jumped when asked... but was so nervy he decided he needed a hug and collided with me. We had a refusal at the next because I had to circle to get our balance back, thankfully it stopped me hitting the dirt which would have disqualified us. However he is jumping in great form with a lot of scope so I'm very happy about that!





I pulled Drifter out of the paddock for some fun, put a bit of conditioning work on him and figured we'd give everything a shot.

He went first in show jumper, first in fault & out and second in 6 bar... going Champion Show Jumper!

Came out of performance with a 2nd in hunter, a 4th in lungeline (his weakest event, he hates it!) and a 2nd in the most complex trail course I've ever seen let alone done. This pulled off a Reserve Champion Performance Horse and followed with him taking out SUPREME MINIATURE PERFORMANCE!



:ThumbUp



Not bad for a 15 year old coming out for fun!!!



:FirstPrize
















Him with his jumping champion, He was in the float when his reserve and supreme were awarded (we ran very late!)




And my fav pic


----------



## cassie

Woohoo!!! go Drifter!! saw the pics of FB



well done Bree



poor little Derby! at least he got out there and tried





oh no looks like its about to rain, be back soon friends, it was sunny with I came down here this morning, have to put rain rugs back on


----------



## cassie

ok I'm back



it was so lovely and sunny this morning now its horrible cold and windy! glad I live just down the road.

back to my previous thoughts... oh yes I loved your little conversation with your mini's hehe, who is Apollo? can we see a pic of him please?



so some have started to bag up? thats exciting! sleepless nights are coming up fast



at least you will be rewarded by gorgeous little foals!!


----------



## Wings

Apollo is a mini I picked up for free when he was barely a yearling. He was palomino and a colt so I just knew he'd end up with a BYB breeder so we drove across the state to get him. I showed him a bit but mostly he was a project since he had no training! I ended up selling him to my mother, I was going to sell him to help buy Spesh and she wouldn't let him go





But he is a sweetheart, great with the foals and a total blonde idiot



However I used to kiss his muzzle alot because he has the sweetest face and a very velevty muzzle... this has made him demand kisses from everyone!


----------



## cassie

oh my!!! no wonder he is gorgeous!!! what a lovely kind head he has! I would give him kisses all day long! lol

another hidden gorgeous mini at your house! lol how many horses do you have in total Bree?


----------



## Wings

I don't count them anymore





I have Apache my retired riding horse (1)

Jazz the rescue pony and Apache's paddock companion (2)

Commanche the fatty boombah pony I inherited when we moved here (3)

4 mini geldings, Baringa, Drifter, Derby and Special (7)

The stallions, Pallidon and Tinker (9)

The almost yearlings, Lyric, Sterling and Storm (12)

The broodmares, Belle, Ashanti, Twinkles, Painted Lady, Beauty, Dreamy, Jilla, Fantasy and Kalari (soon anyway) (21)

Plus Apollo (22)

Plus 4 mares that spent the winter here, again that changes.

And the agistor's 4 youngsters but that changes depending on what he has here. A few months ago it was 6 broodmares and 6 youngsters.

And 7 foals due.

See why I don't like counting?


----------



## Wings

They are evil, EVIL little horses that seem to double in numbers all the time



:rofl

I've told myself no more, that I need to focus on a few other projects... but of course there's a stallion I'd love to bing home and I'm hoping to run 2 or 3 of this year's foals on



it never ends!


----------



## cassie

hahahaha yes they are evil!! wow



quite a little herd you have going Bree! and of course all of them are gorgeous! so who is this stallion your after? hehe, you know there can't be any surprises around here hehe.


----------



## Wings

LOL, he isn't coming here, I HAVE to be good, I HAVE to resist!

Helps that I simply don't have the space for another stallion right now


----------



## cassie

oh ok, I see.... resist Bree!! resist!! resist!! (can I still see a pic of him please? hehe)

yeah that does help... (or at least what's his name so I can look up a pic myself hehe)

think of that gorgeous Elite float that has your name on it!!!! no stallion! FLOAT!!!


----------



## Wings

http://www.korianapark.com/Sold.html scroll down to "Koriana Naughty but Nice" his new owners are selling him and I think they live very close to where Kalari is coming from... pretty sure he'd fit on the float as well



:whistling


----------



## cassie

haha well he is VERY nice.... but.... resist resist resist!!! lol well you have to buy the float first remember... lol

very nice boy


----------



## AnnaC

Oooooo dont think I could resist Bree - surely there is a small corner somewhere for that very handsome fella!!!

Many many congrats on your show results - well done to Derby for trying so hard - maybe you didn't give him enough hugs BEFORE you started?? As for young Drifter, well what a champ!! And he's such a good looking little man too - I thik we need pictures of him more often!

Was that your last show before you become Zombiefied?


----------



## Wings

I'm having so much trouble resisting him Anna!

I'll try more hugs before his next class





Drifter is my little tank! Not built for halter he always has his belly he has way more 'substance' to his build then has ever been popular over here and when I take him out of the float no one expects him to jump like he can! And he loves it!



:ThumbUp He's going to stay in my team until the foal classes start so you guys will see a lot more of him for the rest of the year.

And yup last show before no more sleep! The next one is another performance show on the 19th and hopefully I'll have some foals on the ground by then


----------



## cassie

fingers crossed!!!!



I'm so excited for your babies this year! I bet your eccstatic!


----------



## Wings

I can't wait! Beauty's daughter has gone out in the performance ring with a child handler for the first time and she's being so honest! If I get half that nature on this foal I'll be happy


----------



## cassie

thats so exciting!  I hope you do! who is Beauty in foal to?


----------



## Wings

She's in foal to Tinker ^^


----------



## AnnaC

Zizzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz oooop's that almost worked on me Diane - not that I'm looking at another stallion right now!!


----------



## Wings

Hmmm.... I woke up this morning with an odd urge to get a new stallion!




:rofl





I figured you'd like him Diane



no idea how I reached that conclusion!


----------



## cassie

haha Diane you are hilarious





thats going to be one beautiful foal Bree


----------



## Wings

I've got my fingers crossed that it will be one of my show fillies to keep





Shifted 4 of the girls, Dreamy and Beauty are next to Tinker and Beauty is flirting as if on heat... even though the belly, the foal kicks and the udder say otherwise



Poor Tinker! Stupid me though moved Jilla and Painted Lady next which made Rivain take off with the other girls to find my firend's mares. Should of known by now to move my lead mares LAST.

Oh well, they'll be back up later and I'll get her then.

Took a peek at Painted Lady and couldn't see anything major going on in her udder, won't be photographing them tonight as I want them to just settle into their new paddocks.


----------



## cassie

fingers crossed!!

haha typical mares! well typical horses actually! always taking off when you want them! Smartie knows which ute is the farrier's now and whenever he sees it in the driveway he runs off to the bottom end of the paddock and stays there till I come trekking down to get him LOL

who is due first again Bree? they can keep cooking their babies a bit longer



its much too cold atm... brrr.


----------



## Wings

Painted Lady is first but I'm begining to think she went on her second covering which puts Beauty and Dreamy in the lead. Hard to tell because of the height difference!


----------



## cassie

yeah definitley



be sure to let us know as soon as anything changes


----------



## Wings

Will do



:ThumbUp

They have to hold on for another week, but after that they can get going as soon as they like!


----------



## Wings

Well Painted Lady, Beauty and Dreamy all have flabby udders



:ThumbUp Beauty is the only one who feels like there is a bti of something in there still. I think they'll safely reach their August dates!

Will try and grab some pics later when I turn some horses out.


----------



## cassie

WOOHOO! love changes



so are you thinking Beauty will go first? can't wait to see some piccies


----------



## Wings

At the moment I'm still not sure, Dreamy and Painted Lady got covered twice but could have gone on either of them. But Beatuy rejected Tinker after her first heat cycle with him so she could end up being the first to go. But then Painted Lady apparently goes early so she might not give as many textbook signs. Mares! Still sure that Rivain will be the last of the August/September girls so the race is really between the other three. Anyone want to lay their bets?


----------



## cassie

hmmm, its hard without any pics, but I'm thinking Beauty, first


----------



## Wings

Ended out cleaning out all the rabbit cages and then working with the almost-yearlings so no pics yet! Will snap some before dinner time and after I've put Tinker away so he doesn't help raz everyone up


----------



## AnnaC

Yes, pics first please - but after my lot this year I dont think I will be anywhere near with my guesses! LOL!!


----------



## Wings

Well udders are too small and the girls to hairy to get anything other then blury pics



Got some new side on photos though which I'll resize tomorrow and post up. You might have to rely on the 'grope test' for a bit longer!





Beauty has been lifting her tail a lot but I think that's more to do with flirting with Tinker


----------



## LittleRibbie

you are sure going to have a full house soon....although w/20 already it appears very full now!!! What do you have for rabbits?


----------



## Wings

Before breeding the mini horse I bred mini lop (or holland lop as you guys say) rabbits. At peek I probably had between 20 and 30 of them? Anyway I stopped breeding last foaling season when I couldn't give them enough time with all my showing and foaling, sold off most of my breeders and kept my retired bunnies and a few youngsters I couldn't part with. Sadly last month something, we suspect calicivirus, hit and I lost 4 including my two most loved males



very heartbreaking. Down to 8 now.

Resizing the pics from yesterday right now so they'll be up soon


----------



## Wings

Beauty first:








Dreamy:








Painted Lady:








Rivain:


----------



## Wings

And just because I love them:

Beauty:




Beauty & Spesh:




Spesh hasn't been clipped since Nationals back in April, has only just come back in to the stable for hardfeeding... and I reckon I could take him right out in the ring as is and still kick butt!



:wub


----------



## Wings

I reckon I've hit the worst part of the waiting... so close and yet so far to go!



:rofl


----------



## cassie

they are all looking soo good



thanks for the pics Bree, yeah you are at the hard part, I remember racing out each morning to see if the udder had started filling yet and then the disapointment when it hadn't lol.

won't be long now



4 more days of July then we are into August! Woohoo!


----------



## Wings

I can't wait! Actually it will be funny to see what colour the udders are, every mare I have had so far has had black skin but I've got 2 appies and a few pintos in the mix this year and I'm pretty sure Beauty has a pink speckly udder.

Wish I could put Tinker in with them, he's right on the fenceline and spends a lot of time smooching. Plus I know he is safe with foals. But I don't want him to cover anyoen on the foal heat, not all his girls are going back to him this year AND the last thing I want is him helping to birth one




I'm sure he'd love to be involved!


----------



## lexischase

As much as it sucks waiting, its so fun when they are this close! Who is daddy? Any pics?! They are all so fuzzy I love it!


----------



## Wings

Daddy pics are in my first post (I knew I'd get this question a lot so I made it easy for me to point to them



:rofl) Of the August/September girls only one is to Pallidon though and that's Rivain, the others went to Tinker. Later in the season I have one to Tinker, one to Pallidon and one to this boy http://sedonaminiatures.com/Rembrandtspage.html


----------



## cassie

naw poor Tinker



he is such a gorgeous boy! give him a cuddle and kiss from Aunty Cassie <3


----------



## AnnaC

Oooooooooooooo look at those wonderful baby bellies!!





The excitement is building!


----------



## Wings

cassie said:


> naw poor Tinker
> 
> 
> 
> he is such a gorgeous boy! give him a cuddle and kiss from Aunty Cassie <3


He says he is too manly for kisses (but he got it anyway and he liked it, I'm just not supposed to tell anyone but he doesn't have internet access so HA!)


----------



## cassie

Haha good I'm glad



a man needs a smoochy hug n kiss every now n then lol



tell him his girls will be pleased to know he has a soft side



hehe


----------



## Wings

New website almost ready to launch



:ThumbUp Can't wait! My cousin and I have spent hours working on this (so it will be nice to stop



)

Anyway I'm supposed to be writing my 'About Us' page and I'm useless at it. Anyone know of any good similar pages on other stud sites that might be helpful?


----------



## LittleRibbie

Im sure Renee could write a wonderful, crazy, wack-a-doo story about you.......maybe just a limerick.....maybe not!! LOL

I cant wait to see your site when its finished!


----------



## Wings

We should write it in haiku!


----------



## LittleRibbie

Oh Im sure that will get'em flocking over to see your horses. your a nut case!!!


----------



## Wings

Certifiable!



:rofl Good thing the horses like me





Actually I did once end up in a fight in a forum and wrote my rebuttal in the style of 'The Raven' by Edgar Allan Poe. This is not unusual, my brother and I have had screaming matches since we were kids where we rewrote songs. We aren't normal people



:rofl

Which is probably why writing a non silly 'about us' page is the hardest thing I've done for this site!

Anyway it's now to wet and cold for photos so have some silly pictures instead:

This is what happens when I walk into the broodmare paddock:


----------



## cassie

haha hilarious Bree



thats awesome!

how exciting about your website



Lai Lai miniatures website has a good about us page I think, I remember reading it a while back... I'm sure you will come up with something fantastic


----------



## Wings

I think I've got it done now... and I think once that is in the new site will be ready!



:ThumbUp

Of course I don't have enough photos, really need the summer coats to come through so I can do a broodmare photoshoot day!


----------



## AnnaC

Oh Bree those drawings are brilliant! LOL!!

Cant wait to see your new website up and running!


----------



## Wings

Another pic from last spring:




This is the fat tub-o-lard pony (Commanche) I need to fit a saddle to and put back into work, otherwise he is a real founder risk. Rode him a bit last spring but being round combind with no wither didn't really give me a good seat. Poor Comm won't know what will hit him


----------



## LittleRibbie

I bet one of my own belts would fit him.......Heidi, stay away from the sweets!!

Bree those cartoons are fantastic!!


----------



## Wings

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> So do you buy 2 girths to go around him???? What a cutie!!


I reckon I'll need to!



:rofl Poor Comm! He is Drifter's best bud, I often find them playfighting.

I woke up last night after reading a horror story because Pallidon was screaming and it wasn't his "I want to flirt come closer" scream. So on with the outside clothes and out I go, it gets really foggy here at night this time of year so even with a clear sky and a half moon visibility was awful and my torch wasn't properly charged. So I'm heading down to Pallidon and I see this black shape move really suddenly and vanish. Palli screams again and the black shape reappears somewhere else.

So I yelled "TINKER!" and the black shape hooned over to me, ears pricked, really happy that I had come out to help pick on Pallidon with him.

BLOODY STALLIONS!!!



:rofl





Tinker was so happy to see me he followed me back without a halter. I can't put my arms around him or grab his amne because he hates being dragged and has a case of the stubborns. But he was happy to follow me back to his girls. I stuck him out in the laneway and told him he could play there if he didn't get me out of bed again.


----------



## LittleRibbie

I would have loved to see that!!


----------



## Wings

It was pretty funny although I did want to kill him. Plus he didn't just follow me back to the yard he pranced along (showing off his awesome collected trot) then would bolt off into the garden. Once I found him it was less from a horror story and more from a kid's book...esepcially since he is a little black stallion! He thought it was a lot of fun.... I'd just like him to not repeat it tonight! i want to enjoy my sleep while I still can!


----------



## cassie

haha oh dear Bree, typical stallion! lol

how are your girls looking? its the first of August tomorrow!!! ;D


----------



## Wings

Hey Cassie, not much different! Dreamy's belly is dropping and Beauty is putting a bit more in her udder but no one has an alarm on yet.


----------



## cassie

all little steps forward


----------



## AnnaC

Nice steady progress - the excitement is building!!


----------



## Wings

Must be! I know I get distracted by the Olympics, I've told the girls that one of them should give me an Olympic foal



:ThumbUp

Painted Lady has yanked her halter off so I'll need to get that back on her before her udder can get hugged



Today is her 320 date as of her first covering!

Also the Aussie foaling season is looking like it will be an early one so things might start moving very quickly soon, I'm trying to enjoy my sleep while I can.


----------



## cassie

wow I didnt' realise Painted lady was so far along!! oooh come on babies!! we want an olympic foal please!!!


----------



## Wings

Problem was Painted Lady and Dreamy accepted Tinker over two different heats, so they could go later depending on which heat they atcually took on. Beauty went on the one and ONLY that one. I'm hoping sooner rather then later or I might go insane!

Turned Lyric out with Ashanti, Twinkles, Fantasy and Derby today. No point having her up in the yards when she isn't going to show and WOW that filly can move! Wish I'd had the camera with me because I think she's better then her father and he has exceptional movement. Her sibling has a very hard act to follow.... although less accident prone would be a nice start


----------



## cassie

That's awesome!!! But tsk tsk Bree, not having the camera



hope to see some lovely photos or video of you gorgeous girl moving soon


----------



## LittleRibbie

dont talk about which heat....we went thru that with Peanut and you know how insane it was LOL; Are you saying Lyric is the clumsy one? not nice!!

Boy if you have a foal during the olympics the choices of names would be great and get that camera out....listen to me...the one who after 5 years has JUST learned how to post a picture...i'll go back to my cave now LOL


----------



## Wings

LOL! I'll have to see if I can go raz her up a bit again. Maybe just spook the alpacas and watch Lyric do her arab routine



And yes she is Miss Accident Prone, she has cost my probably the price of a good show filly in vet bills! Mostly illness or accidents rather then general clumsy behaviour so I think it's something she will grow out of. I think it'll do her good to spend a year out with the mares and foals rather then up in the show yards, she could do with maturing.


----------



## LittleRibbie

Is that where they put Renee?


----------



## AnnaC

And how many times have we told you to carry your camera????? I do wish you would listen to your friends when they give you good advice!

Wouldn't it be great if Lady produced an Olympic baby!! (my first two to foal had produced well before 320 days this year). Come on Painted Lady, we need to get the Aussie foaling season under way!!


----------



## Wings

My new camera is too clunky to have on hand, especially when I'm walking Lyric past Tinker... who she used to LOVE but today when he came over to see her she squealed, spun around and doubel barreled him! Poor Tinker's feelings were hurt. But I'll go spend some time out in the paddock witht he camera tomorrow if the weather is nice to make up for it.

She then pranced arab style down to the paddock in the huffiest of moods... with her tail up so high the strands were trailing over her back, and her nostrils flaring, she really knows how to turn on the attitude. Just wish it came with a switch so I could always get it in the ring, when she does it out there she's unbeatable!

It'll be very interesting to see what the repeat mating gives me this time.

I got the halter back on Painted Lady so she has to put up with udder checks again, I'd say she feels about the same as Dreamy and Beauty... maybe a bit smaller?

Olympic wise I have until the 12th to get a bub.

Beauty is day 320 on the 8th, Dreamy on the 5th OR 31st, Painted Lady on the 1st OR 17th.

So Beauty is my best shot if the other two decide to be tricky. At the moment I still think Dreamy went on her first but Painted Lady has me feeling unsure.

Also in a month Kalari comes home



she should be on an early or mid September transport. Can't wait to meet her


----------



## AnnaC

LOL!! Diane, she sure will!!

So it is Beauty we have to cheer on is it? Mind you if she is at 320 on the 8th I think we will be a bit hopeful that she will foal before the 12th?

Also maybe Painted Lady is lulling you into a false sense of security and will suddenly do a spurt forward and give us our Olympic baby!


----------



## Wings

She very well could be Anna, we all know what these mares are like!

Beauty is getting snappish at feed time (not like her) and keeps giving Tinker heck when he wants to snuggle through the fence. I'm thinking the mood swings are here! I don't think Dreamy is known for mood swings, she's such a sweety I dont think she knows how to be a pest





Anyway the day is warming up and no sign of rain so I'll try and stalk Lyric with the camera today, although if she's anything like her Dad the first thing she'll have done is turn herself BROWN



:rofl I'm so over this mud!


----------



## cassie

haha so true! our paddocks have dried up enough finally! and I'm hoping to be able to ride Smartie for the first time in MNTHS! on the weekend!! 

I so hope Painted Lady AND Beauty give you Olympic babies heehee that would be SOO fun! come on girls!!


----------



## Wings

Beauty is keeping stuff in her udder



:ThumbUp Last few checks haven't seen any steps back, just forward!


----------



## Wings

It's still only little, but it's progress!!!



:ThumbUp


----------



## AnnaC

Progress is good!!


----------



## cassie

WOOHOO!!! any more progress this morning? although with the cold weather we are having I wouldn't want to have a little newborn foal here, (especially there has been SOO many foxes around grrr)

is it cold down your way? brrr


----------



## Wings

Dreamy is ahead of Beauty this morning




:ThumbUp Still little bits, but makes me think Dreamy will hit day 320 on the 5th! Painted Lady is still keeping me guessing, she's supposed to be the type to foal early so right now I'm leaning towards her second covering.

It is freezing down here! I'm so over it, I have complete 'winter-itis'! Over the mud, the frost all of it!

Luckily anything that pops out will have an extra fuzzy coat, but I do have back up rugs if needed and I can kick Belle and Spesh out of the stalls if I have to. Lot of foxes around as well, I think it'll be a bad season for them. We have two very mature local foxes around here and their babies didn't move on, we also didn't manage to shoot them so their numbers are up. Yet another reason why I like foaling down in the groups, bit of extra support if something goes wrong. Although one of those young foxes will end up dead soon if it doesn't stop approaching the stallions, they've been 'putting up with him' over winter but as we enter breeding season the boys are not going to tolerate any threat around their girls.

I'll also be running the foals out with my alpacas. Although they haven't bonded to the horses they'll still defend themselves so I'm hoping it'll help keep the foxes out of my nursery!


----------



## cassie

come on girls! the race is on!!

ooh how scary! I just hate the noise that they make! makes me glad I don't have a foal due this year though we will have the cows calving soon which is always worrying,

what are your alpacas like Bree? Russell n I were talking about alpacas today, thinking of maybe getting one to keep the foxes away, either that or trapping the foxes!

Diane thats scary that the placentas went missing YUCK!!! lol


----------



## Wings

I LOVE my alpacas Easiest animals I have ever owned, soft on the ground and don't strip a paddock bare, they cost me $50 a year and they gets them shorn, feet trimmed, wormed and vaccinated. And I keep the fleece which now goes to my mother for felting.

However best success happens when keeping one usual entire male out with the herd so that he bonds with them, I also believe more success has been had with llamas over the softer alpacas. That said my two cut males came off a small cattle property where they were used during calving time and they did seem to notice a drop in fox related deaths when the alpacas were in the herd.

Mine are sort of 'if they do something great but if not MEH' arrangement because I just adore them.

Resizing Lyric photos now and remember, you all asked for them so enjoy the photo overload!


----------



## Wings

I had a lot of trouble to start with because, as usual, she glued to me. So first we had cuddles. Then I walked away.








Lyric they don't want squishy close ups they want running!




Lyric's hiding behind Twinkles, I just liked the group shot.


----------



## Wings

I think I ended up getting her TOO excited. Enjoy!


----------



## cassie

She is gorgeous Bree!! Lol love seeing her run lol  thanks for the pics!! Have missed her!


----------



## AnnaC

WOO HOO!! Look at that little Diva go!! She's gorgeous Bree plus she looks so cuddly too. And I just love her black mane and tail and those little black booties she wears - do I see black inside her ears too? She really is such a pretty little girl.

Thank you so much for the pictures.


----------



## Wings

AnnaC said:


> WOO HOO!! Look at that little Diva go!! She's gorgeous Bree plus she looks so cuddly too. And I just love her black mane and tail and those little black booties she wears - do I see black inside her ears too? She really is such a pretty little girl.
> 
> Thank you so much for the pictures.


Yup she's a real classic buckskin



Her points are louder and bigger in her clipped coat. Looking forward to seeing if she goes gold this summer!


----------



## cassie

So hope she does bree!!! Would make it perfect she is just so beautiful!!!

How are the pregnant ladies this morning??


----------



## chandab

What a cute little buckskin fuzzy.


----------



## Wings

Dreamy has dropped some stuff out of her udder



way to dissapoint me Dreamy! Tomorrow is your day 320!

Beauty has kept some





I still really hate this part of waiting, time suddenly seems to slow down!


----------



## cassie

Yep it sure does



come on girls!!


----------



## AnnaC

Well it wont be long now - especially if we are going to have an Olympic baby??????????????????


----------



## Wings

They better get into gear!


----------



## cassie

How are they this morning Bree?


----------



## Wings

I'm not talking to them until they do something interesting


----------



## cassie

HAHAHAHAHAHA














poor Bree, naughty mummas to be!


----------



## Wings

I'm going to blame the sudden return of the awful cold winds and rain, no way those foals want to come out!



:rofl

Always hate it when I can see snow in the distance, I just want to crawl back under my doona. Lyric would probably join me if she could!


----------



## AnnaC

Having allowed them them the weekend to think about making some 'improvements', I was so sure that you would be posting 'advancing' type news by now Bree!!

Still perhaps they are being sensible if your weather is still being 'iffy'!


----------



## Wings

Could someone tell the mares (because I'm still not talking to them) that I won't be talking to them if I don't start seeing (well, feeling) some udder action soon!

You know I bet they wait until my cousin is over next weekend for our movie marathon. They'll wait until my fav bits and set the alarms off. I'll also be high on red fizzy drink. That is SO what they are waiting to do!!





Anyway Sterling and Storm get microchipped today and will be leaving on saturday. Won't get them back until April! Or unless someone makes an offer on either of them. Their first show is on the 23rd of September!


----------



## cassie

naww!!! bye Sterling and Storm, miss you baby boys!! you definitely have to show us pics of their showing career Bree






where are they going to? I bet they will go sooo well



such beautiful boys!

which show is their first one?

hmmm naughty girls! how rude!! although maybe they are smart we had one of our biggest frosts last night all the paddocks were ice! the ponies had ice on their rugs/ fur poor babies!

come on girls!! we want to see what you are cooking!


----------



## Wings

They're off to be client horses at Daanmor http://daanmor.com/ which frees up space on my float for other horses. At the moment that means Drifter! But yes I can't wait to see how they go, there will be many photos of the fuzzballs turned into show horses!

Yes I think the girls are onto something... doesn't make it easier to wait though!


----------



## cassie

Cool that's so awesome



can't wait to see them all clipped out n ready to go





Question... Do you HAVE to clip mini horses to show? I just dnt know how penny would take to the clippers

Lol n her summer coat Is real short anyway...? Lol


----------



## Wings

I know where I show I'm SUPPOSED to be allowed to take a horse out in summer coat with a full mane and be judged without prejudice... but as if that will ever happen! Annoying really as I would love to take Tinker out but I won't cut his mane. Quite frankly with the way things are in the ring you're expected to remove half the mane, clip and often shave and I have only once seen a judge place an unclipped horse above the others.


----------



## cassie

begger, I hate that!

I also hate how they have to cut half their mane!! grrr, I can understand trying to show their neck and that... but still thats ridiculous!

no way I'm chopping half of Penny's lovely mane off!

thanks Bree


----------



## AnnaC

Aww the boys are off into the outside world and big new adventures - good luck to Sterling and Storm!





Cassie, I agree with you - I would hate to cut off half of Penny's beautiful mane too! Here we do clip the manes, but very few take them back to the halfway mark (I think it ruins the shape of the neck!) most take off the first 6 inches or so to the point where there is a slight 'curve' in the neck - if you imagine a horse standing to attention focusing on something that has caught its interest, neck up but head in a vertical position, there will be a slight curve in the neck about 6 - 8 inches from the poll (depending upon neck length), this is the point that we clip to!

LOL!! Bree - so now we know why the girls are hanging on - they are waiting for your boozy couple of days!!


----------



## Wings

I don't mind the hair cut, when you get the right amount off it looks fantastic. But Tinker's been growing his for 6+ years and I won't ruin that hard work! I've also seen what Palli's father has managed to grow and can't wait to see what his son does now that he is out of the ring. Although I'm freaking a few people out since I'm taking ALL of Derby's hair off for the performance ring. I'm allowed to and it looks shocking growing out... and awesome all off! :d


----------



## AnnaC

Bree could you please do me a small favour - go to the main forum and find someone from Aussie who is asking for advice on what to feed her minis (she hopes to show) and she needs a person experienced with the feeds available over there. Thank you!

By the way my friends, please go to the main forum and read about the tragedy that has happened at Bill and Wannalyn's farm. They have had a flash flood and have lost everything - house is under 2 feet of mud and silt but worst of all they have lost their beloved Brat Pack (the dwarf minis) and several other of their precious minis, although with the help of friends they did manage to save some, getting them into trailers in waist high water. The water came 2 feet over their fences. It is a mini owners worst nightmare and it has happened to two elderly people who doted on their animals.


----------



## cassie

I like the look of the neck showing as you say Anna



but as I have come from the hacking world where the horses manes are all very short and rosetted I'm loving having long manes on my minis





Penny will get probably about the amount that you say off her mane if I show her... though as she has a shorter neck it will be hard to determine which is the right amount to do...

Bree do you have to clip them to jump them?

oh Anna that is horrible! those poor poor people



so very sad!


----------



## cassie

oh bree, are you able to talk to your pregnant girls yet?? lol any progress? there was ice EVERYWHERE here this morning!!! :O brrrr


----------



## Wings

Thanks for the heads up Anna, I've dropped in





I MIGHT be able to talk to Painted Lady again, but she has turned into the crankiest, grumpiest, take your life in your hands just trying to touch her, pain in the butt I have met. Even Rivain isn't this bad! She lets me catch her, check her over, lift tail just never touch her udder. When I do catch her she twitches her whole body rather violently and it takes forever for me to work my way down to the udder, then I get a second tops to feel her udder before she attempts to remove my head. Today I couldn't even catch her but I did catch a glimpse of her teats, her belly is also heading downwards so maybe, just maybe we're finally getting somewhere!

I'll try and catch her later today and see if I can feel anything, I'm trying to do that as little as possible to prolong my life. I might end out having to stick the alarm on sooner then I'd like just in case.


----------



## Wings

I keep forgetting to share these! I saw these on a foal group I'm on and the lovely owner gave me permission to share them








How great is that for a shot of normal presentation!




And this shot is just several kinds of beautiful.

And in case Diane asks about the colour



the dam is a few spot Appaloosa and the foal is a chestnut leopard Appaloosa x Arab colt.


----------



## cassie

gorgeous!! and what fantastic photos! wow thanks for sharing Bree!!

haha Painted lady oh no!! I really hope she is getting somewhere for you Bree, come on girl we want to see a baby already!


----------



## MeganH

I wondered how the show minis didn't have such lush manes. Ricky's is growing in still so he has short pieces along the side that stick straight up lol.. he looks messy but as they are growing they lay down a bit better over the top. I have yet to clip Ricky's bridle path with clippers since he is petrified of them.. so I use scissors and can't cut it very short. He is happy though looking crazy. I did do a traveling braid straight down the back of his neck and it looked good.. then he took it out for me overnight.





I have seen that foaling photo online somewhere recently! So sweet!

And I also have heard about WW minis.. oh it is so awful



I need to head over and see the thread on here.


----------



## AnnaC

Beautiful pictures Bree - and thanks for helping out with that other topic!


----------



## Wings

AnnaC said:


> Beautiful pictures Bree - and thanks for helping out with that other topic!


Thanks for pointing it out, I really don't like the lock up with no forage method of keeping show horses so I try to get people around it when I can. I've also only ever had to muzzle at an overnight show and that was on my stallion who went into stress mode and was chewing everything... generally if your horse is eating his bedding there is a reason for it! I should also add that his next state show I just gave him lots of soaked hay instead. That time he didn't end up with suken sides from not drinking properly with the muzzle on.

Well today I spoke to the mares... and I said "for the love of foals keep those things onboard!!!" It is so very cold right now with torrential, heavy rain. When the clouds clear (for about two seconds) I can see snow up on the mountains.


----------



## cassie

yeah I am very glad that your girls haven't foaled brrrr! gosh it is freezing! looks like it might rain here today too



it would be a good thing as august september rains are great! but makes it hard for you with paddock foaling! stay safe Bree and mares!


----------



## Wings

I'm pretty sure the mares agree with me (for once!) and we won't be seeing a foal tonight. The weather gets a bit warmer from tomorrow onwards and hopefully things get a chance to dry out soon because I think once Painted Lady makes her mind up things will move quickly, she will be at 330 on the 11th if she went on her first covering.


----------



## cassie

come on Painted Lady, Gypsy has given her mummy a gorgeous colt! now its your turn to deliver your little baby


----------



## Wings

Just not until it dries out


----------



## cassie

haha yep ok... its so windy up here tonight I hope she doesn't decide to foal tonight!!


----------



## MeganH

Bree- I haven't read the other topic yet but a big reason I am not showing Ricky is in order to get his belly down I would have to cut his grazing to about 2 hours a day and I just don't think that is healthy for him. I need to see what you have posted about it. Here we have my 3 on a dry lot and I turn them out about 6 hours a day to graze on the pasture between their AM and PM feedings. Once we move though I will most likely have them turned out 24/7 as we are looking for more land. Which I would think then Ricky will always have a belly.. but maybe there is a way I could get around cutting his grass/hay back to almost nothing.


----------



## Equuisize

Oh Bree I love those foaling photos.

Foaling just gives me shivers. It is so wondrous, that most every time, it happens just so perfectly. Nature at it's best.

Laughing about the cutting of manes discussion.....

Michael caught this very blurry photo, the other night, of Zakky. He is nearly 14 months old and I've never trimmed his mane since his first body clip at 3 months. I need to cut it back a bit but am having a hard time wanting to cut back his luxurious mop of hair. There is another windblown photo following to show he does have a face. LOL


----------



## cassie

Lol omg nancy wow!!!! Lol what a photo lol



what a forlock lol thanks for sharing! How have you been?

Bree how did you cope with last night? All safe n still preggers down there?


----------



## AnnaC

LOL!! Nancy - great pictures!! I have that problem with three of my boys - in fact when we catch them from the field we tuck their forelocks back into the sides of their headcollars so they can see clearly while we are leading them!



(couldn't cut them off though - too usefull against the flies!)


----------



## Wings

Equuisize I love a good forelock!



:ThumbUp



MeganH said:


> Bree- I haven't read the other topic yet but a big reason I am not showing Ricky is in order to get his belly down I would have to cut his grazing to about 2 hours a day and I just don't think that is healthy for him. I need to see what you have posted about it. Here we have my 3 on a dry lot and I turn them out about 6 hours a day to graze on the pasture between their AM and PM feedings. Once we move though I will most likely have them turned out 24/7 as we are looking for more land. Which I would think then Ricky will always have a belly.. but maybe there is a way I could get around cutting his grass/hay back to almost nothing.


Some are just more inclined towards 'The Gut' then others. Palli has moments like this, usually just before breeding season and right near then end of show season



With him I dry lotted full time, no grazing at all. I then soaked his hay to get all the sugars out, soaked hay also won't expand in the stomach which can help with The Gut. He still got a good serve of chaff in his feed because that's how I feed my lucerne. And finally he had to work! Near the end of last season he was doing a daily 2km trot which included a hill. I used to hold him lightly off our little tractor/ride on mower so he could move freely without me setting his head in any position, sometimes he'd run next to me and other time behind.... and then canter past the mare paddock like a lunatic






Can't blame him, lol!

Now I think I better stop putting off going outside and go check those mares... all I've done so is look at the window and they all look like those foals decided to listen to me. But they'll get cranky if I make them wait any longer for breakfast. Apparently it snowed here yesterday



real early in the morning so I missed it.... I'm glad I did and am still considering moving into my doona full time.


----------



## cassie

BRRRRRR!!! I wouldn't be surprised that it snowed! its freezing! we just had a blackout from the wind!

let us know how your girls are looking when you finally decide to brave the weather



lol

wow 2km I think suzie and Penny would die If I did that to them LOL haha. funny Palli!


----------



## Wings

My new website is up



Very excited!

http://www.marlanoc.com/


----------



## cassie

Woohoo!! yipppee



will take a look now





how are your girls Bree? still holding their babies in?


----------



## cassie

wow the website looks fantastic Bree! well done! except where are the piccies of Storm and Sterling



I miss those spunky little babies! LOL


----------



## Wings

Storm and Sterling went to their temporary home today  They're off with their trainer now, I'll try to get down on clipping day so I can see what they have been hiding under the fluff but if not I'll see them before the September show.

No change in the girls, sort of glad about that since the weather has only just settled down... hopefully for good!


----------



## AnnaC

Many congrats on your new website Bree - it's brilliant and I love it!





Glad to hear that the girls are still opting to 'protection from the weather' for their babies.


----------



## Wings

I friend-ed the person on FB just to stalk that foal





Just had to share them though, really good images ^^


----------



## cassie

how are your girls today Bree? has the weather cleared up for you down there? we have a lovely day here today and not much wind thank goodness! the weekend was horrible!


----------



## Wings

Lovely day today! Such a nice change



:ThumbUp

Of course the weather is the only thing that has changed, the girls still aren't playing by the rules.


----------



## cassie

naughty mares!! didn't they get the memo that they were only NOT meant to foal WHILe we had the bad weather? LOL

how far along are they now?


----------



## Wings

Painted Lady is day 332 if from her first covering, I'm now almost convinced that she went on the 2nd covering, this would make her 316.

Dreamy is day 328 from first covering, still possible to get a foal from this as she has an excellent belly shape but is just lagging on the udder.

Beauty is day 325 and is very similar to Dreamy, less belly droop but then she's only had the one foal!

Rivain isn't 320 until the 26th so she's got awhile to go.


----------



## cassie

ok so Dreamy and Beauty will probably be the first to go...





come on girl



you have missed the olympic time... just foal already


----------



## Wings

Udders and hoohaas say I've got time to go still. Not sure if I should



or





The coming week has some rain scheduled but generally the temperature is warmer and the ground might start drying out. Dreamy has started massive shedding, thankfully she'll stand there and let me just pull it all out, I'm concentrating on the foal zone so the poor thing won't get a mouthful of fluff when trying to find the milk bar!

At this rate I suspect when the udders go they will go fast, got the foal alarms stacked on my desk and just waiting for a few more signs to say go before I put them on. On the plus side I'm getting more sleep which is keeping my friends/family happy


----------



## AnnaC

So not entered the Zombie state yet then? LOL!!


----------



## Wings

Zombie free so far LOL! Maybe I'll get lucky and they'll all go with no trouble on the same night


----------



## cassie

haha lucky you



heres hoping!!  praying for safe foaling when they eventually foal for you LOL


----------



## Wings

I want to be that lucky



Yesterday my vet declared that he didn't want to see me again until there are foals



Had him out one day to chip the colts, out 2 days later to check a mare with a sore leg, out 2 days later for the agistor to check an injured leg. I think he can drive here with his eyes closed now


----------



## cassie

haha oh dear! lol so how are the girls sitting udder and tummy wise? I think its time for some more pictures?


----------



## Wings

Yes I think we're overdue for pics! I'll snap some tomorrow, I fed early because some rain rolled in but of course now it's lovely again. Not complaining about that though!


----------



## cassie

Bree quick question... would these halters be ok to use for Penny for jumping?

http://www.kingstons.net.au/products/USA-Nylon-Halters.html


----------



## Wings

I think so as their is no buckle on the nose, however the point where you attacht the buckle is not fixed to the halter and will slide around. Not something I'd want on a performance halter as I like to work with contact whenever I want it.


----------



## cassie

hmmm good point... I think I could work with it though as a starter halter... do you have to have certain colours for performance? or whatever suits the horse?


----------



## AnnaC

I hate headcollars with that sliding ring at the back - most annoying!! No idea about the colour Cassie, but would think that something 'simple' would be good - dont want folks looking at the colourful headcollar when they should be admiring your horse!

Yes Bree, pictures would be most welcome.


----------



## Wings

Any colour is allowed, I stay subtle though. Both my rope halters are black and my new leads is white. Of course white leads are a bit like white gloves when riding, if you can't handle it well stick to a darker colour because they always seem to be more visible! I would have gone with black but I'm using one without a clip and could only get it in white.


----------



## cassie

thanks Anna



yeah I was thinking I could stitch it in place since I can handle a sewing machine pretty well





yeah I was thinking of just staying black or navy... but will prob just go black...

Hey Bree, my brother Russell just got the new Canon EOS 5D Mark III  its SOOO cool



he has to get some lenses for it, but I'll put some pics up that he has taken with it when he gets it


----------



## Wings

Awesome



:ThumbUp

I'm trying to convince everyone that I NEED a macro lens



Once again my mother is trying to remind me the difference between "need" and "want." Of course I said I knew perfectly well which is why I NEED a macro lens or I'll DIE





I'm a bit dramatic in case you all haven't noticed in the past year



:rofl


----------



## cassie

hahah yeah he is so excited! he can't decide which lense to buy first... he wants to eventually get a macro lense but might get a more basic one at first... I think he was going to get one today so I'm sure we shall see some pics from him soon





he is going to be taking some pictures of our friends who recently got engaged so I'll put a couple up so you can see





how are your girls Bree? did you get any pics of them for us?


----------



## Wings

Nah the rain forced me to rush through the evening feeds which is usually when I take the camera out





But no changes anyway, I think I'll go back to not talking to them now.


----------



## cassie

haha oh dear naughty girls



is it still raining for you guys? I will happily take some of your rain off you



its starting to dry out again up here... a good dose of rain now would set us up really nicely


----------



## AnnaC

You girls are never satisfied - rain, no rain. etc etc LOL!! It's belting it down here today plus almost storm force winds - typical British Summer!!


----------



## Wings

I'm in a very wet part of Victoria so even during the drought years we have grass... some of it green! Downside is in the wet years we get REALLY wet.

Now if the girls would just grow some udders I'd be a happy person regardless of weather!


----------



## cassie

AnnaC said:


> You girls are never satisfied - rain, no rain. etc etc LOL!! It's belting it down here today plus almost storm force winds - typical British Summer!!


HAHAHAHA I know lol, we are never satisfied and always complaining LOL, loving the sun we are having at the moment but wouldn't say no to a bit of rain right now







Wings said:


> I'm in a very wet part of Victoria so even during the drought years we have grass... some of it green! Downside is in the wet years we get REALLY wet.
> 
> Now if the girls would just grow some udders I'd be a happy person regardless of weather!


haha I bet you would be Bree



so still nothing on the udder front this morning?

oh Russell got a lense for his camera... its a wide angle/ zoom lense, he apparantly took some pics of the horses yesterday but I haven't seen them yet LOL will have to get him to take some pics of Penny jumping with it now hehe.


----------



## Wings

You will Cassie!

And yes NO changes in the udders. I had to go out this morning so I was hoping that would encourage them



Apparently not!


----------



## cassie

haha what brats!! how far along are Dreamy and Beauty now?


----------



## Wings

Beauty is 329 from her first breeding date, she was covered over 3 days so it should be fairly accurate.

Dreamy is 332 from first breeding date, covered over 4 days and then covered on her next heat.

Painted Lady is at day 320 of her second covering, given that her first covering would have her at day 336 I have all but discarded that based on how she is developing.

Rivain is at day 310.

I've started dreaming of foals! Last night Painted Lady gave me a bay minimal pinto colt, the night before Beauty gave me the most perfect black minimal tobi, snowflake appie filly. I like the Beauty foal better




:rofl


----------



## cassie

haha lets hope your foal dreams come true!! I remember my friend when she had a guinea pig due to give birth she would have a dream of it the night before LOL so maybe....


----------



## Wings

I wish, but the udders are pretty much non existant at the moment



They're at the stage where I'd imagine at least another 10 days, and that's based on the process of Rivain, Twinkles and Fantasy over the past two years. Plus none of these girls have Ashanti's reputation for sneaky udder.


----------



## cassie

ok wow... do they usually go out this long? for you? I know all mares are different, but I'm wondering if this is normal for your girls? maybe they know something we don't with the weather :/ you know how animals have that instinct...

oh related to that, when mum n dad went to Thailand recently they were asking some of the locals about the tsunami and what happened and one of the guys said that all the animals dissapeared 2 days before the tsunami came... isn't that awesome that they knew to get out so they did, pity the people didn't get out too :/

I hope your girls start doing something soon


----------



## Wings

Animals are always more switched on then we are, look at how quickly a herd scatters when a tree branch snaps. And yet we'll stand there and look around going "what was that?" often followed by "ow"





In the past my girls have gone between 320 and 335. Same with my mentors herd, not a lot of them go over that. I really have no idea why I'm seeing so little development with my girls, and it's not just udders it's butt shape, hoohaa length and colour and even belly droop. I wonder if it's because I bred so early?


----------



## cassie

haha yes it is true lol. we are a dumb breed aren't we LOL

hmmm its very fascanating... hopefully they won't keep you waiting too much longer...


----------



## cassie

Hey Bree,

Russell showed me the pics he took on his new camera



thought you might like to see





these are totally unedited, how cool are they!


(hehe oh Smartie you brat!)


----------



## countrymini

sorry for jumping on halfway through but wings, where are those babies lol. Not sure if I like these mare stare threads, the suspense is too much lol


----------



## Wings

Cassie tell him those look AWESOME!

Hey countrymini, I'm asking the girls that same question! Although found some evidence that Beauty may have lost her mucus plug today



Finally some progress!


----------



## countrymini

woohoo!


----------



## AnnaC

Oh Cassie the pictures are brilliant - tell your bro that he must keep practising coz we want to see loads more!!

Where was that last one taken?

Bree, it sounds as though things MIGHT be progressing??


----------



## Wings

Well here's something that's progressing... Kalari!





Been chatting with the current owner and she has herself a nice baby bump, the kind that has her thinking she has a late November/December foal onboard. Apparently she does all the textbook signs and gets a very obvious belly so maybe she won't be as mean as my girls are being right now!





Anyway we're planning her trip down here


----------



## cassie

WOOHOO!! so very exciting!!  go Kalari what a good girl



can't wait to see her at your home in the broodmare paddock



very exciting!

he is very good, he took some more today... Anna the last one is taken from inside his room, looking outside with the reflection of his light isnt it amazing!!! 

these were taken from Windsor, which is 15 min from us...


----------



## Wings

Well was out at a show yesterday. Did REALLY average with the boys



Drifter was jumping well but never seemed to kick into that higher jumping gear he needs to win, probably my fault as he hasn't been worked properly since the last show due to the ground conditions. Derbs got borrowed for the kids classes by a little 6 year old and he was a gem



very well behaved and forgiving... especially since he is only rising 2! Then he came out for his hunter course, but in a beautiful round... and then ran out (and into me) and the last fence with no warning. Everyone (judge included) said he had it... until that fence. Was so mad at him! Think I'll be doing some work with some run out poles if the weather clears enough to try and beat this random habit of his. But I was happy with how gently he took the course, no rushing, listened well and from what I hear he did it in his usual beautiful form.

Then I had to leave early because my dad was worried about one of the mares. Rushed home to find Beauty MIGHT have started putting something in her udder, at least it felt like that FINALLY. But the exciting one is Painted Lady, I can see her udder when I'm sitting near her!!! Of course she's turned so cranky that one I took hold of her halter she reared up and pulled away and I haven't got nearer since. Foal is still onboard this morning so I'll be trying to catch her for a proper check and sticking the alarm on her. If I can't rely on getting close I'd rather have that on and ready!

She is day 323 based on her second heat dates.


----------



## cassie

woohoo!!! how very exciting! go painted Lady! hope she lets you catch her and chuck that halter alarm on! naughty mumma!

sorry you didn't go as well as you were hoping at the show yesterday but sounds as though Derby is doing really well



just a little more training and he will blitz them I'm sure!!


----------



## Wings

I reckon Derby will be like a fine wine



given the time to properly mature and he will be something to be enjoyed!

Painted Lady let me catch her when I went out not at food time and with a bucket of her favourite treat. So I tied her up and worked my way down to her udder which she let me have a good feel of. There is most certainly milk there!!! More to fill for sure as she is the type to bag up properly but I'm inclined to say I will have a foal this week!!!



No alarm yet as I felt safe that she has a bit of time left. I don't think her hoohaa will be reliable as she is nervy about her backend being handled to much so she scrunches up her muscles, it's an issue I don't want to push this time around and will work on this before her next foal. She's at day 323.

I so hope it isn't the bay colt in my dreams (who was a minimal splash or frame) because I have the best filly name picked out for a LOUD pinto girl... which probably means I'll have a colt





Dreamy still has her beautifuly pointy belly but being the smallest and the most experienced mare this makes the belly less telling when compared to the others. As of her first breeding dates she's at 335, or her second dates 319. She has an empty udder and I think the next 5 days will be what tells which dates are the most reliable.

Beauty's udder felt smaller today



she's at day 332. She bagged up for her only foal but perhaps she won't for this one? All I can do is watch





I'll have to start paying attention to Rivain soon and I really don't think this week will pass without a foal... hopefully 2!


----------



## cassie

very exciting times! so glad your girls are starting to get things happening! come on Painted lady!  keep us up to date  I for one will be very happy to see Zombie Bree around, as it will mean babies are close! hehe


----------



## AnnaC

LOL!! Cassie - Zombie Bree will soon be around, those girls can't hang on much longer for sure??????????????

Hurry up ladies, we want to see what you've been hiding from us!


----------



## countrymini

You women (and guys) who do more than 2 mares preggas a year are amazing! Think I'd be a nervous wreck with all the waiting and watching for months on end lol


----------



## cassie

Good morning Bree



how are you this morning? how are your girls? any moe progress?


----------



## Wings

I think Painted Lady has put a bit more in her udder, it's easier to spot when I bend down to look, didn't bother to catch her though as it still looks like it needs more in it and I don't ant to stress her too much.

Beauty wants to drive me insane. I'm not talking to her anymore, could someone tell her that? Dreamy didn't want to get involved.

Beauty, Day 333, No udder







Dreamy, Day 336 or Day 310, No udder







Painted Lady, Day 324, Udder with milk (Not milking her, she would murder me but I know there is milk due to the fact that it is growing now!)


----------



## cassie

WOW! looking at them I'd say they all look ready to go! though maybe Painted Lady's belly would move forward a tiny bit... maybe lol

how strange that neither Beauty or Dreamy have any udder, they look like they could foal tomorrow! have you found any one else having issues with udders this season Bree?


----------



## AnnaC

I have no idea about the lack of udders Bree - unless they are intending to have their babies as normal and then passing the feeding of them over to you as an experiment this year! LOL!!


----------



## Wings

LOL! Evil, EVIL mares






I haven't heard of any udder issues, if Dreamy is only on day 310 she has plenty of time and I think her belly is a bit deceptive as she is quite small and has had a few foals... so I guess it is a bit pre-stretched





Beauty, well, I just have no idea what she is doing. She was uninterested in Tinker during her second heat and was later turned out with him, there's always the chance she lost the foal and was covered on her third heat but apart from her usual flirty self I never saw anything that would indicate that. Hopefully she does something soon.

Painted Lady let me stick my phone under her to check her udder, it feels great! Nice and warm with slowly increasing bulk from the milk. Photos show one teat still pointing inwards so the udder is a bit lopsided, certainly can fill more before I put the alarm on. It's supposed to start storming again Thursday through to Saturday, I guess she'll go then or after but not before.


----------



## cassie

woohoo for more udder filling! come on Painted Lady



oh Bree we will happily take some of your storms up here


----------



## Wings

Today one side of Beauty's udder is very warm and there is something other then flabby udder bits to hold on to! This is more then she's ever had so maybe the incoming storm is triggering some progress? I hope so!

Painted Lady's belly has shifted, the slight v is now much more even and her udder is easier to spot again. Won't know the feel or look until I check her later.

Still nothing for Dreamy, I'm feeling more and more sure that she went on the second heat.

It's really begining to geel like the spring weather is rolling in, the trees are begining to bud (which will be exciting when my new fruit trees start, my orchard has been nothing but sticks since they got put in the ground!) and the temperatures are begining to rise. I'm actually glad the girls waited this long, even though the rain will make everything slushy again the same super low temperatures are not expected now. Once again, broodmares prove they are never late. They deliver exactly when they intend to





And Cassie I'm sure by offering to take some of our storms you're after this one:







:rofl

Can't wait to see his half sibling this year.. shame I have to wait until November!


----------



## cassie

hahaha I see you got it LOL, I would gladly take both your Storm foal and your storms with the rain 

have you got any new pics of those two gorgeous little boys for us? yeah I bet your excited!!  has kalari come yet?


----------



## Wings

I can't wait to see him clipped, he's still all legs



And I can't WAIT to see what Fantasy has this year, Pallidon is a taller sire then Storm's sire... a nice dilute splash and leggy filly would sure be nice





Sadly no new pics as even getting down to see them has been tricky, I'm still hoping to see them before their first show but I have a clinic and an expo the weekends before and will probably still be waiting on Rivain and Dreamy's foals so it's all a bit crowded. But I know I WILL see them clipped and pretty at their September show



:ThumbUp

Kalari is coming down with some friends who are going up for the NSW state show, so nice to have her with friends as I get really nervous when one of mine is traveling. She'll be home sometime after the 10th so not long now!


----------



## cassie

oooh thats very exciting about kalari! I bet you can't wait to get her home!

sure how you get your wish for a fantasy baby this season! did you put Sterlings mum back in foal? who was she again? I sure love Sterling! hehehe.

you better have your camera ready for their first show!!  I bet both of them will look STUNNING! you must be so proud of your foal crop from last year! which I'm sure makes the wait for this year even longer!!


----------



## Wings

I couldn't be happier with last season's foals, they certainly set the bar high! The yearling colt class is pretty competitive so I'll be keeping my fingers crossed.

Sterling has the same mum as Derby, Twinkles. She got a year off because Sterling took too much out of her, she might be going back in foal this year as she seems to have bounced back nicely but I'll assess her closer to that time. If so she'll go to an outside stallion, same as Ashanti.


----------



## cassie

well I hope Twinkles bounces back and you get to put her into foal



and Ashanti!

my fingers will be crossed too! I love those two colts!


----------



## AnnaC

Make sure you are snapping madly with the camera at that September show Bree - I cant wait to see the boys in all their glory!!

You are so lucky that Kalari will be travelling down with friends, it must be a relief to you to know that she will be in good hands for the trip - bet you cant wait for the day to arrive!


----------



## Wings

I certainly will be



Wouldn't deprive their Aunts of pictures from their first show!

I'm happy with how Twink came through winter, I think the spring grass will put that extra polish on but as always I'll wait and see, she won't go until late October anyway. I might have to take her foals off a little earlier to stop them draining her, shame she is such a dedicated mother in that one way!

It is a huge relief to have Kalari come down with friends, I know anyone employed to move her is obligated to care for her but I know with my friends she'll be in a mini specific float with bays that can be width adjusted to suit her growing shape and she'll be well looked after. Bit jealous that they get to see her before I do though :rolf



Might have to get them to text me a picture!


----------



## Wings

Beauty is wearing the foal alarm. Not much of an udder but teats point straight down (yay phone with camera!) belly is pointy looking but the main reason is her back end is loose and red looking. Decided not to risk it and have put the alarm on as I think she is going to pull a sneaky on me.


----------



## Wings

Just been outside, she has milk! Not a fat udder of it but it is there, and it kicked in quickly!

I still think she'll wait a few days.. if only to drive me nuts with guessing!


----------



## AnnaC

WOO HOO!! Go Beauty Go!!



:ThumbUp


----------



## Wings

And as of this morning she has NOTHING in her udder again. And she's scrunched up her backside.





I am so seriously over this mare.


----------



## cassie

haha naughty girl! how frustrating to have her look so promising then go right back again



hopefully tonight she will have filled up some more and stay filled up!!!



lol how is Painted Lady?


----------



## Wings

I have no idea what this mare is doing. Leaving the alarm on her because she doesn't seem to be triggering it lots, I just hope she doesn't wear me out before the other foals need me.

Painted Lady is doing her nice, slow development. Not going to complain since when she improves she sticks to it. Not liking my chances of a foal by the end of this week anymore though.

Beauty: 335

Painted Lady: 326

Dreamy: 312

Rivain: 317


----------



## Wings

Blargh, now the madnes of Beauty is affecting everyone else!

Painted Lady's udder feels hard to the touch... but is it "I'm going to foal soon" hard or "It just feels this way because I'm the only horse with an udder" hard






And of course I can't check her girly bits because she tightens up when I lift her tail... and then tries to take my head off





I don't normally check her twice but I think I will later and if it still feels hard I might stick the alarm on anyway, I already have one mare keeping me up so why not two


----------



## countrymini

Bree, you are turning me off the whole breeding option lol. We just had our boer goats do the same thing to, they seemed ready for about 3 weeks then we gave up monitoring them and they kidded. They're near our house so at least we heard when it was happening lol.

Do you use H2o strips?


----------



## Wings

Thankfully I'm already mental so the girls can't do too much to me









I'm not milk testing these two mares because Beauty has nothing to test and Painted Lady would murder me if I tried, when I do I use the Aquacheck free chlorine test strips, they seem to be quite reliable and cost effective. I should pick up a new container before Dreamy is due because she'll let me test her, I don't think Rivain will. I don't actually test as much as I did in my first year as I find the feel of the udder very reliable, I mostly use them near the end when I'm trying to narrow down the timing.


----------



## countrymini

Yes I can hear your hysterical cackle from all the way over here lol. How reliable are the foal alarms? I have one for my mare (due dec) but do they go off everytime they roll or only when they lie down for a bit?


----------



## Wings

I'll try and be quieter... but I promise nothing!





Depends on your brand really, I have a Foal Guard and can't recommend it or it's makers highly enough. I have quite a good transmission range, can have a very high number, I think unlimited, transmitters in action and I always get reliable service.

To fire off the alarm the transmitter must lay in the required position for a number of seconds, this is long enough to avoid numerous false alarms (that fire without delay) but not so long as to put the foal at risk. It will also fire for as long as it is in the position, so a mare who rolls and has a stretch before getting off may only set it off for 3 seconds which allows me to decide if I go outside or not. My girls have set off false alarms when mutual grooming, rolling and sleeping but these are unavoidable and I find greatly reduced with my Foal Guard over some other brands I have seen. They can also be set off if they slip out of position, something that happens when silly owners don't attach them properly (like myself... earlier



) but you work that out very quickly... or go mad with the constant beeping


----------



## countrymini

ok thanks, I'll have to get mine out and do some practice runs. I bought it second hand so hopefully it still works.


----------



## Wings

I run a test as soon as I bring mine out. I set it up in the furthest away spot, usually my room, switch it on and set it off with each transmitter. Then I go all the way out into the paddocks, have someone next to the alarm and set it off again. I also test new batteries, I'm a bit paranoid.


----------



## cassie

sounds like exciting times Bree!

just wondering... have you seen a stamp on registration papers papers that says "foundation Stock" its on the paperwork of Penny's AMHA papers... lol I'm trying to work out what it could be?


----------



## Wings

Isn't AMHA American? It's not one I use so no idea!


----------



## Wings

I'm glad you're enjoying it... I'm tempted to throttle them



:rofl



I'm not well known for my paitence and this stage is KILLING me! My agistor (also a breeder but he has QH) reckons she'll go before the end of the week, I hope she proves him right!

Caught a lot of rain last night and today is overcast and windy, so really depressing weather! Could do with a foal to cheer me up (hint hint Painted Lady)

Won't be checking her udder until around midday so we'll see how things look then


----------



## cassie

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Okay Cassie -- are you sure it's the AMHA? I've never heard of any such categorization in AMHA, so I'm confused...which we all know is quite easy to do!
> 
> Bree, you absolutely MAKE MY DAY with your reports of the ladies antics! I always enjoy your foaling season!!! So keep it up, as I need all the smiles I can get these days! And I can't WAIT to see this year's babies -- as we are all so fond of the last batch! So, COME ON LADIES!!!!


its the Australian AMHA, they aren't around anymore so I don't think it matters but... I'm just curious... one of the posts on the other forum were talking about foundation stock and it got me confused LOL

I sent an email to IMHR but as always they are SOOO slow to get back to me!!! lol

I might send an email to their breeder about it... as she registered her under that... but she hasn't been emailing me back lately either LOL I must be getting annoying, sorry Ladies.

hope your girls decide to finally do something for you this weekend Bree!


----------



## Wings

Ah yes I forget there was an Australian group using that. Silly really when we all think of the American registry when we see it!





No idea, sorry, don't have anything like it on my MHAA, IMHR or AMHS papers.

I also hope they do something soon.... before I go utterly MAD!

Oopss too late.


----------



## cassie

hahahaha yeah thats true LOL.

yeah its very confusing, have you checked them yet this morning?


----------



## Wings

Too cold, they can check themselves





Nah I haven't poked Painted Lady's udder yet, might do that just before I feed her. Once again it is even easier to see from just bending over so there is more in it, have to love a mare showing consistent changes (looking at you Beauty!)


----------



## countrymini

OK, I'm blaming Cassie for starting this



but how long should you wait for paperwork to come back from IMHR? I have a new horse application (lodged on their system on 7th June) and two mare transfer applications (lodged 15th june). They all still say 'awaiting fulfillment' when i log in and check. I've emailed them via their site and their webiste but they haven't replied. Does anyone know if this is how slow they usually run or are they busy atm?


----------



## Wings

I'm still waiting for an answer to an enquiry I lodged back in May. The time it took them to resolve other paperwork issues also complicated my Nationals entry. As I can show with them without having my horses registered with them I won't be moving mine over, just mainting those that already have an IMHR rego.


----------



## cassie

Wings said:


> I'm still waiting for an answer to an enquiry I lodged back in May. The time it took them to resolve other paperwork issues also complicated my Nationals entry. As I can show with them without having my horses registered with them I won't be moving mine over, just mainting those that already have an IMHR rego.


oh lame!!! its so hard to know which is the best registry to go with





do you think I can show them while I am still waiting on their papers to come back?with Suzie I know I can because AMPS have given me permission... but seeing as I never hear back from IMHR



lol I don't know if I can or not!





what do you think of MHPE?


----------



## AnnaC

How are the girls doing this morning Bree? So P. Lady is supposed to foal by the end of the week? Is that Saturday (tomorrow) or Sunday?

How are you doing? Are you a bit crazy, quite crazy or very crazy - you certainly dont seem very Zombiefied yet! I think you need to be doing a lot more nightly checks to bring on that familiar state that we all know so well!! LOL!!

Seriously, I hope the weather improves for you if Painted Lady is likely to foal within a few days.


----------



## Wings

WAXWAXWAXWAX

WAXWAXWAXWAX

WAXWAXWAXWAX

*WAX!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## AnnaC

*Wax????????????? Do you mean WAX WAX???????*

*HOORAY!! Come on Painted Lady!!*


----------



## cassie

HAHAHAHAHAHa yay for WAX!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol

I saw your post of facebook and had to come on here straight away! Go Painted Lady!! I bet you will be camping out tonight!! hope the weather is good for you!!

safe foaling Painted Lady!!

oh Bree I so wish you had marestare! this is sooooooo exciting!!!!!! 

just made my day!


----------



## Wings

Had to run outside to try and beat the rain and finish feeding, didn't work and am now very wet... probably not for the last time tonight!


----------



## Wings

How can she just stand there and graze like nothing's going on!?!?!

Probably be easier for me when I run out of light to spy on her


----------



## countrymini

hehe that is so funny. Lets hope she either has it now or holds off till tomorrow for you. What is it with going into labour at night anyway lol


----------



## Wings

It's safer, same as foaling during a storm





Uncomfortable for us but works for them.

Will have to go outside and check on her soon I think.


----------



## countrymini

We have a small paddock right outside our bedroom window, where I've decided the mums will go. All i'll have to do is stand up and shine the torch out (if its not raining)


----------



## Wings

Well she's not doing anything right now, been out to check on her and she's resting under her favourite tree.


----------



## countrymini

oh well, patience is a virtue



(apparently)


----------



## Wings

N wonder I didn't recognise it! I'm more into the '7 deadly' side of things


----------



## cassie

Oh dear sounds like a long cold wet night ahead for you Bree... Hope atleast you get rewarded by the safe n healthy arrival of that gorgeous coloured filly!! Soo exciting!

Good luck!


----------



## AnnaC

Perhaps she thinks that under the tree would be a good place to foal??


----------



## AnnaC

Yes Bree, any news?? I'm off to bed now, so wishing you good luck and hoping for an announcement when I wake up tomorrow.


----------



## Wings

Hurried update, didn't want to keep you all waiting!

Woke up, no alarm and found a foal on the wrong side of the fence!!! Darn sneaky mare!

Let her out and she went straigth to it (kicking Derby out of the way that meddlesome pain!) and they have hooked back up. Bit concerned that bubs may not have had enough to drink so I'm top of the vet list and bubs will get a full check up.

No idea on gender yet but it's a very LOUD chestnut pinto, one blue eye. Pics to come


----------



## phoebeq

Congrats! And might I say, "no fair!!!", lol. Can't wait for pics!


----------



## cassie

Yay for safe baby on the ground!!!! Oh how scary Bree!!! Hope little bubba is ok good girl painted lady!!!!

Woohoo first foal for marlanoc!


----------



## Jade10

Congratulations!!!!!!! Cant wait to see pictures


----------



## Wings

Colt! Bubs has had a feed, been tubed, had an enema and is tucked up in the stable



He'll get to go back out after the vet has seen him again tomorrow.

His name will be "Marlanoc TB Work of Art" and his paddock name is "Picasso"

Painted Lady is in perfect health and was remarkably easy to work with considering she is rather foal proud. The vet doesn't think we'll see any problems.

Snapped a few pics before he went in the stable but since I have to leave him alone for a few hours I'm going to run out and do the shopping. Will upload when I get back


----------



## countrymini

Awesome! can't wait for the pics


----------



## lexischase

Oh my Bree how exciting! I cannot wait to see photos! Glad everything went smoothly


----------



## cassie

Yay so exciting Bree



love his name  can't wait for pics!!!!  so glad that painted lady is doing so well



what a good mumma!!


----------



## Equuisize

Nothing like a bit of excitement for the 1st foaling of your season LOL

Congrats on what sounds like a handsome lad.

Hope you're thru shopping soon so we can see a photo or 9.


----------



## bellah32

So I guess painted lady has won the race Congrats!!! hopefully my mare will foal very soon......


----------



## Wings

Thanks guys




Of course Picasso won



red makes them go faster you know





Have had lots of fun showing off the one pic on my phone while at the feed store, the butcher etc. SO nice to be able to answer "have you got a foal yet?" with "YES!!"

Hard work being a foal:




Exploring outside my tackroom:

(Painted Lady please stop emptying every bucket within reach, my tackroom really doesn't need your help to be messy!)


----------



## Equuisize

Ohhhh I like his markings on his back end.....looks like he hasn't pulled the other leg of his pants on, yet.

He looks pretty darn good for spending of of his early time rolled under the fence from his mommy.

Glad all is going well........more unfolded photos later?


----------



## countrymini

he is so beautiful, you must be so excited lol


----------



## Wings

I'm very happy with him



I wanted a LOUD foal to take out in the foal classes in January and she certainly gave me one!



Equuisize said:


> Ohhhh I like his markings on his back end.....looks like he hasn't pulled the other leg of his pants on, yet.
> 
> He looks pretty darn good for spending of of his early time rolled under the fence from his mommy.
> 
> Glad all is going well........more unfolded photos later?


I love that description!





Yes he seems like a tough little guy, I think he'll bounce back really well. Not sure if he got his first drink but Painted Lady wasn't running milk, just very tight so we're going to guess that he did.

There will be more pics later, not sure how good they will be because he'll spend the night in the stall. As long as he gets the



from the vet he can go back out in the paddock.

No mare updates, Picasso has upstaged them all


----------



## MeganH

Oh I love him, Bree! Congrats!

LOL at Nancy's assessment of him looking like he hasn't put his other leg in his pants. He is so cute!

WELL DONE!


----------



## lexischase

He is absolutely adorable Bree! Congrats on a lovely colt!!! Take more photos tomorrow


----------



## chandab

Congrats! What a little cutie. [i was behind on my reading, so had to glance through 7-8 pages to get to the baby news. Sorry, I'm not much good with keeping up.]


----------



## Wings

More pictures!!


----------



## Jade10

Hes adorable!!


----------



## Wings

Isn't he just



:wub





And so chilled out! Happy to have me sit with him and rub him.

Had to get him up onto his feet to make sure he was nursing properly (all good by the sounds of things



had to duck out of sight because Painted Lady didn't want me around) and he was like "nooooo, just one more minute" back when Lyric needed extra care she was never that chilled out. But then we all know she got an extra serving of attitude



Her sibling should be the next one due.


----------



## cassie

aw Bree he is just the cutest thing!!! LOL so fluffy LOL. I love him! well done painted lady!!

so happy that all is going well Bree phew! lol very exciting start to the season!


----------



## Wings

Yes I'd like it all to go smooth form here on out please!





Taking the night off from the alarm unless Beauty looks like she'll do something. I'll be troubleshooting it with my dad tomorrow to try and find the dead zone I must have sat it in last night. I don't want to risk missing the next one!


----------



## countrymini

Such a cutie. Are there appy spots on his nose?


----------



## Wings

He has a snip like his mother and a pink chin splash... again like his mum, he pretty much copied her face





No appie breeding in this squirt though, just pinto genes.


----------



## AnnaC

Many many congratulations Bree, so glad all is well with your gorgeous little cute boy. Silly Painted Lady should have paid a little more attention to where she foaled, but guess she just wanted to cause you a bit of 'excitement'!! LOL!!

Hopefully your other girls will keep things nice and simple for you.





Cant wait to see a few more pics once he gets outside!


----------



## AnnaC

How's the new little fella doing Bree - hope your weather is being kind for you so you can get him out in the paddock today.


----------



## Wings

Been out to have my foal snuggles, I love this little man! He is so smoochy!



:wub Not pushy or demanding but as soon as you start scratching he wiggles and nudges and loves everyt minute of it!

Feeding well and a lot stronger on his legs then yesterday, the wind is a bit gross but I see no reason why the vet won't recommend turning him out. We're both 'paddock people' so don't like keeping them in for too long.And yes there will be more photos


----------



## Wings

(Yes I didn't do his rug up properly



First time I've used it and thought it was a belly band but it had to go between his legs as well. Will fix it later though since it's on firmly and won't be a problem, just outs me as a nuffbrain



)


----------



## phoebeq

Adorable!! I hope Robin's little one is half as cute as your little guy!


----------



## Wings

Thanks






And Robin's will be I'm sure of it


----------



## countrymini

Man he's beautiful. Mum's looking pretty good post labour. Looks a bit chilly down your way lol


----------



## Wings

It is! Overcast and a horrid cold wind blowing, takes a fair chill for me to bring out the rugs but it's more fun then being in the stable.

Painted Lady is looking so good, her belly is springing back, she's completely comfortable and she is such an attentive mother. A bit possessive but I expected that from here. I reckon I'll put her back in foal for next year, just got to choose between Tinker and Pallidon


----------



## cassie

awwww he is soooo cute!!! he looks like such a snuggle bug and I bet would be soo easy to love! congratulations Bree! love your little Picasso!


----------



## AnnaC

Oh just look at that little cuteness!! He's gorgeous Bree and I can see why you would want to be cuddling him all the time - he's so furry!


----------



## Wings

Unless that wind comes back he'll get his jacket off tomorrow



Which will mean new pics!


----------



## cassie

so how is the weather looking down there for you Bree? is it warm enough for Picasso to get his rugs off?



how are the rest of your girls looking?


----------



## Wings

Not talking to the other girls



Beauty is being stupid Rivain has me second guessing if she's even pregnant and Dreamy is still too far off to be doing anything interesting. I'll just play with Picasso instead





The rug came off, that was a chore and a half to catch the little pest! Now that he has discovered the paddock again he doesn't want smoochies, plus Painted Lady is being very possessive. I'm pretty sure when the other foals arrive (hint hint mares!) he'll start coming over again... he won't want to miss out!


----------



## cassie

I saw them on FB



he is just the CUTEST little thing!! love his stunning little head! woohoo Painted Lady sure did a good job painting her little baby! a gorgeous start to your foaling season Bree! love him!!


----------



## Wings

I'm loving this Tinker/Painted Lady combo! Nothing to complain about 

Very inclined to repeat it for next year, I still want to give her a shot with Palli but I sort of want to see what else she and Tinker put on the ground


----------



## cassie

hmmm yeah I can see why you would want both!! hehe, he is just too cute for words! love his little face! how tall is he Bree?


----------



## Wings

I never get a proper birth height, too lazy for that



LOL! But Painted Lady is 36" at the withers so he isn't a teeny one.

Begining to think Rivain might not be pregnant



Will take some photos when I go back outside but I just don't know... and unlike Beauty she never ran with the stallions so she can't be due later, Pallidon's mares were served over one heat and that was it.


----------



## AnnaC

Oh he's gorgeous Bree - such a handsome little lad!! Repeat the breeding, you might get him a little sister!


----------



## Wings

Probably will, I'm so happy with him! I'll have to ask Tinker to leave the boy bits off this time






I need to break this colt streak though, 1 filly and 4 colts all up, need more girls!

Didn't get those pics, I ended up helping with the agistor's two year olds. We did take another look at her though and he is leaning towards yes, but he agrees she's being a bit tricky. Mares! Are they ever nice!?


----------



## cassie

I'm glad you think Rivain is pregnant still!! can't wait to see that baby!!!

definitely need more girls Bree! come on Beauty! bring on the filly!!


----------



## lexischase

I want to hug that little colt! He looks like a little teddy bear! Absolutely adore him Bree


----------



## Wings

cassie said:


> I'm glad you think Rivain is pregnant still!! can't wait to see that baby!!!


Actually I'm still undecided, my agistor is leaning towards probably and my vet carefully suggests possibly





The next 2 weeks should be telling, if she doesn't change then she's very likely not


----------



## cassie

Wings said:


> Actually I'm still undecided, my agistor is leaning towards probably and my vet carefully suggests possibly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next 2 weeks should be telling, if she doesn't change then she's very likely not


lame! well I hope she is then! have you felt any foal movements? i so hope she is!!!!!!


----------



## chandab

Oh, my goodness, that baby is so very cute, just want to squeeze him


----------



## Wings

cassie said:


> lame! well I hope she is then! have you felt any foal movements? i so hope she is!!!!!!


Wouldn't feel a thing by this stage and when she was out in the big paddock she's not the type to stand still and let me "waste her time"



In fact I'm amazed that this year with just the halter on she's letting me get such a good feel of her belly and udder, it was out of the question last year. I guess all those problems with Lyric and the mastitis really paid off in the end!



chandab said:


> Oh, my goodness, that baby is so very cute, just want to squeeze him


So do I but he won't hold still anymore! He has hit the stage where he runs up to his mum and keeps going "Play with me." "Play with me."

He needs a friend so he can stop bugging his very tolerant mother!


----------



## Wings

Also I probably won't be very active between now and the next weekend, between the mares I'm also at a clinic this weekend, family over the next day and the following weekend I have a stall at an expo, with a jumping comp to arrange so my brain is in overload mode




Of course the following weekend should be beauty day for Storm and Sterling and the following weekend is a show



:rofl It doesn't end!!!



Bring on October! When no mares should be due and I have one show and one family thing!

I'll still be in with updates and I'll be following all the threads when I have a minute so someone better pop out a foal so I have an excuse to stop working!


----------



## cassie

well good luck with everything Bree sounds like a very busy time for you!

hope your girls foal soon so we have a playmate for Picasso! hopefully a little filly or three!!! LOL


----------



## countrymini

Wings said:


> Also I probably won't be very active between now and the next weekend, between the mares I'm also at a clinic this weekend, family over the next day and the following weekend I have a stall at an expo, with a jumping comp to arrange so my brain is in overload mode
> 
> 
> 
> Of course the following weekend should be beauty day for Storm and Sterling and the following weekend is a show
> 
> 
> 
> :rofl It doesn't end!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Bring on October! When no mares should be due and I have one show and one family thing!
> 
> I'll still be in with updates and I'll be following all the threads when I have a minute so someone better pop out a foal so I have an excuse to stop working!



Reading about your busy schedule has made me exhausted





Random comment but I was actually thinking of doing a weird thing with the breeding, tell me if this is a totally stupid and impractical idea. I'm putting Wazza in with Sweety for next heat (she's just finished one) and letting him stay till end of oct. Then if she hasn't fallen to put him back in with her for March and April next year. I know this is a bit odd, but I want to make sure Oct - Jan is free.


----------



## cassie

hmmm, its up to you when you decide to breed them... the only problem I think and Bree can add her own comments. with March april is that it could either be really hot or really cold. and also your new baby will be very young coming into the winter months and might not handle the cold as well as a 3-4 month old... I am planning to always breed my girls in October maybe early november late September... but thats just me





good luck with breeding her!


----------



## Wings

My To Do list is very scary at the moment





I wouldn't put her back in March through April, you'd have a very late season foal and Jan/Feb is some of the worst weather to be foaling in, the heat is horrid and much harder to work around then the cold is. If she doesn't take over September/October best to wait for the following year and try again


----------



## countrymini

Thats true, didn't take the weather into account, it is a bit awful then. Ok well, she gets over sept/oct and hopefully she falls. I knew I was smart to ask you guys!


----------



## cassie

countrymini said:


> Thats true, didn't take the weather into account, it is a bit awful then. Ok well, she gets over sept/oct and hopefully she falls. I knew I was smart to ask you guys!


good luck with breeding!



hope she goes into foal for you!


----------



## Wings

You could always try hand serving her a few times over her first heat and then turning her out, that's what I've been doing and it looks like the only one Tinker missed on his hand serving days was Beauty, the other girl's have lined up nicely with the hand serving dates.

Good luck!


----------



## countrymini

Ok, you've opened a can of worms here, I'll show you my lot lol

This is my boy Wazza, bit of a winter feral atm (leopard appy bay dun)






Sweety (grey pintaloosa)




My other mare, Bindi, that is due in Dec, f she is pregnant lol (chestnut tobiano)




And my newest, not quiet mine yet, Nikita. Put a deposit on her and will have her early next year and will try her for a 2014 baby.(taffy but she has a bit of black in her tail so possibly silver bay?)




Ok, think i've done enough sabotaging Bree's thread, back to her foaling lol.


----------



## Wings

No you're allowed to share because you have Nikita!!!  She's a Mirrindel baby like my stunning appie gelding Special and my black mare Belle!

Colourwise remember there is no such thing as a taffy/silver chestnut



So she's either chestnut with flaxen or a very vibrant silver bay. Who is she by? You could probably just test her for red, if she's chestnut she won't be taffy but if she's bay then she is.


----------



## countrymini

Awesome, its like one big family lol

Can't remember their names (I'm hopeless) but this is her sire. Her mother I think was a beautiful black appy


----------



## countrymini

Sires name is Mirrendel Showman


----------



## cassie

gorgeous mini's! I really hope you get that baby in December! and can't wait till you get Nikita!  she is beautiful! and her Daddy WOW!

Bree how are your girls this morning? and your gorgeous little Picasso?


----------



## Wings

Tiny Toy Snippets Showman actually



half brother to my Firewalker Tinker's Toy Boy.

I think your girl is flaxen chestnut then, I believe Showman was a confirmed chestnut tobi and with a black appie mother there is nowhere for the silver to come from.

I know WAY too much about my friend's horses



Mind you I'm a huge fan of the Mirrindel herd so I do pay attention to it



They have a gelding I want sooooo badly, a bay possibly appie out of Speh's half sister, he is Special in bay! Would adore him so someone should go get him and remove the temptation





There's an awful icy wind blowing today, thankfully Picasso is far enough along now that it doesn't bother him. He does a lot more running around now but avoids me, his mother's possesivness is not helping with that but I think it will fix itself when the other foals arrive.

Dreamy is day 319 and has the feel of an udder starting.

Beauty is day no-one-knows-because-she-is-evil-and-I-don't-like-her-anymore but woudl be between 338 and 342 based on the dates I have. Mayeb sorta feels like an udder but I'm sure I am imagining things because-she-is-evil-and-I-don't-like-her-anymore.

Rivain is day 319 - 324 and I haven't checked her udder today but as of last night it did not exist.


----------



## countrymini

I was told that was his name, but no wonder I couldn't find him recorded anywhere lol.

Sounds like you need some of our sunny warm weather, I'll see what I can organise





(Note to Beauty: be kind to your mumma!



)


----------



## Wings

Diane I love your new pic



:ThumbUp

Here's Nikita and Picasso's grand sire (Showman and Tinker's sire) http://www.tinytoy.com.au/TTSilverado.html

The grand sire of Beauty and Dreamy's foals as well, he has and always will be one of my favourite imports and his loss was a huge one. Having one of his son's is a real treat for me and Tinker has so much of his sire in him.

Oh, Showman is also the sire of my mare Belle's last foal, Mirrindel Irresistabelle.


----------



## countrymini

Thanks for the link. Such a shame he's no longer around. I can't believe for not knowing much about miniatures how I've managed to stumble on pretty good lines to start with lol. Wazza's sire is Double Dee Little Warrior who seems to produce pretty good foals.


----------



## cassie

yay for Dreamy thinking about starting her udder!



Love all those lines!

oooh Bree you should definitley get him!!!



he sounds to die for!!!


----------



## Wings

:rofl No bad Cassie! No making Bree want another gelding!


----------



## AnnaC

WOW!! Beautiful horses pictured here over the last few pages and I love the way you can find the 'connections' running through your breeding lines!

Bree, I hope your girls start doing something constructive with their udder areas to give you an idea of their plans over the next few weeks!


----------



## cassie

Wings said:


> :rofl No bad Cassie! No making Bree want another gelding!


hehehehe





any more updates on your girls this morning? or are we still not talking to them?


----------



## Wings

Both girls got a little grope in the dark and it felt like udders! WOOHOO!





Couldn't check Rivain and tomorrow morning I'll be rushed because I have to get to a friend's place to go to a clinic. Hopefully will be back before dark so I can check them properly then, but I don't think we're at risk of a suprise foaling.

Trying to fill out a form for a breed parade that Spesh is in, his details where easy! Mine, NO idea what to put. So far my brother and I have come up with "On a good day Bree may walk in a straight line, sometimes speaks in coherent sentences and occasionally remembers to wear pants."

What do you all think?


----------



## Wings

Come on Diane, I don't want to LIE to them!


----------



## cassie

haha you girls are funny! lol

yay for udders!! good luckk tomorrow1!!


----------



## Wings

WHY AM I AWAKE!?!?!

Oh yeah. Clinic.

WHY CAN'T I TELEPORT AND SLEEP IN?!?!?!?!?!

Breaking News: Wings does NOT do mornings well





At least I'm wearing pants (too cold)


----------



## Wings

But Dreamy AND Beauty (no longer That-Mare-I'm-Not-Speaking-Too) have udders this morning. WIll need to check them tonight to make sure but at this rate I think I'll see at least one foal in the coming week, perhaps both. And if not then within the fortnight!

Still nothing from Rivain.


----------



## countrymini

Ah so glad to hear you're on speaking terms with Beauty again, nothing worse than unresolved issues





Hows the little Mr P today?


----------



## cassie

YIPPEE!!!!





here's hoping both of them foal this week



not on the same day of course LOL

I so hope Rivain is preggers!!!


----------



## Wings

Think I've caught up on everyone's threads now!

Picasso is doing well and enjoying the sunlight. My mum vanished into his paddock for an hour yesterday with the camera but I haven't had the time to go through her shots yet.

Beauty & Dreamy are developing their little udders nicely, nothing to write home about yet but it's certainly progress. Dreamy has also done another belly sag, another and she'll be dragging that belly on the floor!

Rivain I'm begining to lean towards no, just have to wait and see.

Gotta wash Drifter and Special today so I can get them clipped for the expo this weekend. Thanks to the ground drying out I'm actually able to work my performance horse so I'll have to start tuning Drifter up for the comp. Nice weather also means a few jobs I've been putting off can finally be done. No shortage of work around here right now!


----------



## cassie

YAY for more udder progress! very exciting!! hope you get all your jobs done


----------



## AnnaC

So glad the girls are finally showing you their progress!



Still keeping my fingers crossed about Rivain.

Good luck with your very busy week - try to give yourself 5 minutes to sort through your Mum's pics, we need a little update on Mr P. please.


----------



## Wings

She got some good ones


----------



## cassie

NAW!!!!! that is the cutest thing I think I have ever seen!! just beautiful! thanks mum! LOL love him Bree!


----------



## countrymini

totally in love, the sleeping shots are soooo adorable!


----------



## AnnaC

Oh my goodness - he is just the most perfect pocket poppet!! Thanks Mum for the fab pictures.


----------



## Wings

He needs so much snuggling... if only he'd hold still! Although he is turning curious now which is always fun!





Clipping today, omg how I hate it! Drifter hasn't been done in 3 years so he keeps getting restless, I'm maybe a third of the way through? Plus he'll need a wash and a reclip to help with the lines I've left on him. Blargh for first clips of the season! At least I only have to do him and Derby once this season and Spesh is always easy.

I hear Sterling's been clipped and looking spectacular, I have one blurry pic on my phone and I have to agree! Can't wait for his show


----------



## countrymini

How many blades have you been through so far?


----------



## Wings

2 on the little [email protected][email protected]! I'll use them to make progress but I've just rewashed him with half his hair off, hopefully it will make it easier. And he is keeping his leg hair which is a relief as he HATES his legs being clipped. If I'm lucky I'll get through what is left and can use a third blade to clean him up.

Spesh is likely to go through 2 just so I can switch them out, he is very sensitive with blade temperature.


----------



## countrymini

lol, you must be making an absolute mess, i just rubbed down my mare this morning and ended up with a mouthful of hair. Note to self- stand up wind of hairy beasts


----------



## Wings

LOL!

No mess, too windy for mess!





On to the third blade, still got belly and half a horse to go! Rewashed him... AGAIN which is slowing things down as I need him to dry out before I can keep going.

I think I'll throw him in Belle's stall for the night and get Spesh done tomorrow before finishing Drifter.

I so very hate clipping!


----------



## AnnaC

Oh the joys of Spring and mouthfuls of horse hair LOL!! Good luck with the rest of the clipping Bree - hope the wind stays still for you!


----------



## lexischase

Just saw those photos! Bree so adorable, I am in love!


----------



## cassie

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> At least the "birdies" will love you for all the soft padding for their nests!


HAHAHA so true!! I see our birdies hanging around and then flying off with some of the hair I have just groomed off Suzie LOL at least it is getting put to good use! LOL


----------



## Wings

Ha! They'd have to catch it first. Today I watched a tree blow over (missed the fence, JUST) and a bird fall out of the sky. I also, almost fell over, but Picasso seems to think it is all good fun.

I'm now convinced that Beauty will have a colt, only a colt could cause this much annoyance and dare to come out with bits attached






Rivain would be 330 if she were pregnant which I'm thinking unlikely at this time which is a shame.

Dreamy is day 325 and progressing well, she won't be much longer.

Beauty is day nobody-knows-because-she-is-evil and is probably a bit ahead of her sister.

If Rivain isn't that means we have one shot at a Pallidon foal this season and that is with Fantasy. She's due late October followed by Jilla and Kilari.


----------



## countrymini

Poor Rivain, and she is so beautiful too.


----------



## Wings

Thanks



She's a sweetheart of a girl and I was so hoping for a Lyric sibling. There's always next year but I'm not overly fond of waiting


----------



## countrymini

no, don't blame you lol.


----------



## cassie

hahaha indeed we are! LOL

oh I'm still SOOO hoping Rivain is pregnant!! I wasnt to see a Lyric sibling!!!

so you think Dreamy will be next? hoping she foals soon for you!


----------



## countrymini

Got any more photos of the ladies,



its been a while...


----------



## AnnaC

Shame about Rivain - still keeping my fingers cross though, but maybe she felt that Lyric couldn't be improved on, so decided to make us all wait another year before all the excitement to see what she pops out? LOL!!

New pics would be good!


----------



## Wings

LOL Anna!

Well Rivain got herself a new half sibling a few days ago, same dam and a lovely little silver pinto filly. Maybe this means the filly fairy is in the area? Unlikely I'll see her... I swear Lyric is chasing her off so she can be the special princess of Marlanoc



:rofl

I'll take new pics tomorrow



I've been so wiped out with everything that the most I've done is snap a few pics on my phone to track things.

Dreamy is now wearing the alarm, her hoohaa is changing colour (although she could be rubbing) and her udder feels firm. She could go in a few days but with a massive storm rolling in I don't want to take chances. Beauty is also looking promising but I've stopped trusting her.

Won't be much longer though, the girls are looking very close now.


----------



## countrymini

I think this is the worst part of the pregnancy, and they're not even mine!





All the best if she goes in the storm


----------



## Wings

Thankfully Dreamy is a sweetheart and listened to me begging her to keep those legs crossed



if it had been Beauty I wouldn't have stood a chance!

She's day 327 now, udder tends to be firm, hoohaa seems consistently red as of yesterday. Milked a few drops but couldn't test them (forgot to buy new strips!) and while clear the drops are quite sticky. Pretty sure I'm waiting on a handful of tiny changes to kick in now.

Beauty has a bigger udder but it's still quite soft, in fact it's softer then it was last night. This mare hates me. Based on when she was turned out with Tinker she can't be at day 330 until the 11th and that is the earliest possible date. Hopefully he bred her early on!


----------



## AnnaC

Any news on Dreamy this morning Bree - has that storm reached you yet?


----------



## Wings

No new photos as it has been raining and blowing all. day.

So of course Dreamy has a redder hoohaa (reddest I've seen actually) a very tight udder and when I express milk it has turned skim milk... one step away from foaling milk. Very real risk she'll go tonight when the weather is supposed to be at it's worst



and it will be a colt too. Only a colt would want to be born in this!


----------



## Wings

Crudberries. Just been out to check her and she is looking SO close, if she doesn't go tonight she'll either go tomorrow (day before big expo/all day event) or that night (exhausted after full day) or even during the day when I'm not here.

Well got my colt name picked out, sorta hope it's a boy now so I can use it


----------



## countrymini

haha, do you think it was intentional to ruin your schedule?!!

Who decided to start the shows this early in the year anyhows, it conflicts with breeders and you have to clip more often coz its still cold lol


----------



## Wings

Dreamy is too sweet to be horribly mean to me. If it was Beauty I'd say yes XD

I think for most people it isn't as much of a problem, but I do most of this solo so no one shares the foal watch, no one can stay home while I show etc. If I'm lucky, like tonight, I can con someone into giving me a hand. Such as with power shorting out my brother will keep an eye on the alarm until he crashes, he'll wake me up so I can take over and I'll get some sleep as opposed to the none!

I sort of want her to foal tonight, at least then I can have the vet out tomorrow to check them and then get a full nights sleep.... but it's so horrid I also hope she'll hold on



Oh well, she'll do what she'll do, nothing I can change from here!


----------



## countrymini

Poor Dreamy, sounds like shes busting



Hope the night goes easy on you, and can't wait to see the predicted colt!


----------



## Wings

Thanks, she's a very experienced mare so she should know what she's doing... but I always feel extra nervous when a tiny mare is foaling and Dreamy is my smallest. Throw in the horrid weather! I've got the foal rugs freshly washed and in the kit, I'd prefer to rug and leave them out if I can then have to bbring them up to the stalls in the middle of the night.


----------



## countrymini

Good plan. How small is Dreamy? My mares are 34 and 34.5 so are they still in the category of high risk birthing problems?


----------



## Wings

Dreamy's about 30" maybe a tad bigger but not by much. Easily the smallest girl here and smaller then I like in a broodie, if she didn't have an excellent breeding record and be out of a dam who is the same I would have been reluctant to add her to the herd. Normally I like them 32" and up, when they're smaller they're a lot harder to work with if things go wrong, you've got a lot less room!


----------



## AnnaC

I agree with Bree over mare size - a mare of any size can get into trouble with foaling, but when they are tiny, there simply isn't the room inside for help to be given.if needed. But having breeding history on the tiny ones does help to put your mind at rest somewhat! I have one approx 29" (now retired after successfully breeding regularly) and another approx 30/31" with 4 babies (British measurement), but most of my girls are 33 - 36" and I'm much happier with those.






Keeping my fingers crossed that Dreamy foals successfully tonight for you Bree - cant wait for your morning news!


----------



## Wings

Welcome to the world *Marlanoc TB Might of Mjölnir*

Or his paddock name 'Thor' whichever is easier to type 





Last night Dreamy foaled on the nicer side of midnight and between two heavy rain bands. Everything started off well and she then became a lesson in why we need to be with these girls. One of the front legs began to get left behind and she couldn't reposition him herself, he also seemed to be getting wedged. I allowed her two stand up and rolls to do what she could and then I went in and grabbed those legs to anchor them in between contractions and pulling when I could. As mine and Anna's earlier posts point out these little girls are a tight squeeze and she did struggle getting his head and front end through. Thor slipped free to the sound of incoming thunder (living the cliche! 



) and I stepped back to distract the cats (who were being very annoying) and the two other girls while Dreamy met her foal.

While eager to talk to him she was not eager to stand or stay standing despite passing the placenta quickly, she was shivering quite heavily and seemed a little in shock. My dad pulled Spesh and Belle out of the stables, set up one for Dreamy and Thor and we brought them up to the stables. 

Dreamy got a painkiller and I waited for Thor to find the udder. Unfortunatly his mum was still a bit out of it and by the time she was involved in helping him he was getting tired. My very lovely vet arrived to check them both over and after declaring that Dreamy had no internal damage from the rough time (phew!) we helped Thor onto the udder and tubed some extra milk into him. 

As of this morning both are happy and bright. The weather is "a bit crape" for the next two days and since I'm gone all sunday we've decided to leave them in and turn them out on Monday when the weather should be much nicer.

Now enough story telling and details! Pics are to come of course.

Thor is a black minimal tobiano (3 socks, 1stocking) pintaloosa, he has a scattering of white spots down his back and over his rump so I'm guessing snowflake like his Aunt Beauty. He has Dreamy's beautiful face, time will tell if he has her exceptional movement and a lot of fingers are crossed! He is alively and tough, i really can't wait to see him unfold and I have to say Tinker is doing amazing things for my breeding program!


----------



## cassie

WOOHOO!!!! wow what a night for you!!! so glad you were there to help good on you!!!

ok so how do you say his name? lol

cant wait to see piccies... pretty please?





poor dreamy hoping she is ok...'

congrats on baby no. 2!!!!!!


----------



## Wings

I'm sure the people at measuring, the stewards and announcers are going to hate the name



I came up with it off the top of my head to match Thor and my brother and I just went "that's the one!"

Read/Say it as Myawl-nir to get it right or as my bro says "say it like your sneezing"


----------



## cassie

hahaha fair enough LOL you and your random names LOL so... pics yet?


----------



## phoebeq

*stomps feet* No fair!! You get two before I even get one, lol.

I would post some pics soon, if I were you...might have to break out the torches and pitchforks


----------



## Wings




----------



## countrymini

Congratulations!!!

Good job Dreamy, he is beautiful (and big! lol)


----------



## Wings

She did such a good job! And she's such a wonderful mother, and not foal proud so I can sit in there for as long as I want... which means for as long as I'm happy to have Thor stick his head in my face



He is all confidence.


----------



## Jade10

Awww he's so cute!! I love his name, congratulations


----------



## cassie

AWW Bree he is just stunning! love his little well everything! lol so very very cute! ok... so we need fillies from here on out yeah/?


----------



## lexischase

Oh Bree congratulations! I am soooo happy everything went smoothly with your help, these little mommas make me nervous! Thor is adorable, can't wait for more photos


----------



## Wings

I sort of want him to have a brother to match him from Beauty



:rofl though I should probably wait until they won't be in the some class! And I have to say I'm quite excited about this boy, he could be one to watch.

But yes I certainly want a filly from Pallidon and Fantasy! It's the least they could do to make up for me missing out on my other Palli foal! (Looking at you Rivain!)

Jilla, Kalari, and Beauty I don't really mind either way! Probably a good thing I like working with the boys


----------



## cassie

haha yes



can we see some more photos please? of him standing up? his colouring is magnificent!!!


----------



## Wings

I reckont he colouring will get the Diane stamp of approval. I might not get the filly fairy but the Spot Sprite and the Pinto Pixie seem to like my place right now





I've tried but I just get muzzle shots



Either he is down and wants me to join in the snuggle or he is up and wants to be involved NOW!



Certainly a character, I can't wait to get him out on Monday and see how he moves, we could tell in the first week that Lyric had exceptional movement. I'm kind of hoping he has his mother's movement, she can outmove everyone on the property, including Palli and Spesh! If he has even half of that I'll just die of joy! There will most certainly be pics!

I'm trying to pack for the expo tomorrow but I keep getting distracted. No idea why of course...

You know he might even make up for not having a Rivain baby this year!


----------



## AnnaC

Oh what a beautiful little boy!! Well done Tinker and Dreamy - so glad you were there for her Bree, well done you!!

Many many CONGRATULATIONS!!



:ThumbUp


----------



## countrymini

So cute name, but I was wondering, do you have a thing for Chris Hemsworth?


----------



## AnnaC

Good luck with the expo Bree - guess we will have to be patient for a day or two before you will find the time for more pics!


----------



## Wings

countrymini said:


> So cute name, but I was wondering, do you have a thing for Chris Hemsworth?






Actually more of a Loki fan



but that name is reserved for Beauty's foal if it's a boy since it's been playing so many tricks on us!

I was raised on mythology and folklore the way some people get raised on bedtime stories! Throw in the cirumstances of his birth and the name was perfect.

Plus everyone uses the Greek myth names and the common Egyptian ones so Norse is a little more individual... when you teach everyone how to say them!



AnnaC said:


> Good luck with the expo Bree - guess we will have to be patient for a day or two before you will find the time for more pics!


It was awesome! Drifter won the mini jumping class, he just loved having the crowd there to cheer him on!




Utterly wiped out today though, barely had the energy to turn Dreamy and Thor out...

... bet you all want photos now don't you


----------



## countrymini

/monthly_09_2012/post-43867-0-91020700-1347237064_thumb.jpg

Too cute, do you think his spots will turn into a blanket?


----------



## Wings

I think he'll be a snowflake like his aunt Beauty, that or he'll be like his mum. It'll be interesting to see what happens, he'll certainly be a vibrantly marked one! Dreamy's only other spotted foal was a blanket, not mine but I'm allowed to share pics








Dominator is by Pallidon's sire and, IMHO, the Dreamy foal Thor is most like... which is good because Dominator did very well in the ring!

I'll try and get a close up of his back at feed time, he is enjoying have the space to play at the moment!


----------



## chandab

Wings said:


> Welcome to the world *Marlanoc TB Might of Mjölnir*
> 
> Or his paddock name 'Thor' whichever is easier to type


Congrats! I got behind on my reading, so missed the news.


----------



## chandab

Wings said:


> ... bet you all want photos now don't you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 11324
> View attachment 11325
> 
> 
> View attachment 11326
> View attachment 11327
> 
> 
> View attachment 11328
> View attachment 11329
> 
> 
> View attachment 11330
> View attachment 11331
> 
> 
> View attachment 11332


Very, very cute. Love all the pics.


----------



## Wings

That probably means you're one of the few people who can say his full name without help



Glad you like it though!

I love that shot of Drifter to



you can just see how much he loves his job!


----------



## cassie

gorgeous pics of Drifter and Thor! Love him so much! what a delightful little boy! just LOVE him!


----------



## Wings

He is so easy to love



:wub I'm very smitten with this colt!

Since I was out all yesterday my agistor's kid sat with him for an hour, they had a nap together. Thor just loves the attention, we'll all have to try hard not to spoil him


----------



## AnnaC

Way to go Drifter - clever boy!!





As for that little Thor - I'm sure he would just love to make a trip over to the UK - I would be very pleased to meet him at the airport and to whisk him away to my Welsh mountain!!





Ps - dont mind if he wants to bring his Momma along too!!


----------



## Wings

:rofl

Thor would probably love your place... he already thinks his paddock is too small! Once Beauty foals and he/she is strong enough they'll go out into the big paddock where Lyric is, that should keep little Thor busy!

I guess I should talk about Beauty The Evil One



Her udder is very loose now but growing in size, back end is super relaxed like it has been for a month, I think my best sign will be when the udder goes hard but as to when this will happen I still have no idea!

Rivain has a big load of nothing going on, she would be day 336 and I would have expected something by now even if she were to go later. I'm quite certain there is no foal now which is a bit sad (Thor is cheering me up though



) but I'll keep her up with Beauty and Dreamy just on the off chance.


----------



## cassie

naw how sad for Rivain, or for you really...





Thor is just adorable! have you got any new pics for us?

hoping beauty will continue progressing quickly for you



is Kilari home yet?





have Sterling and Storm been to any shows? would love to see some pics of them!


----------



## Wings

No new pics as I've been attempting to get some outside jobs done... and he keeps distracting me! Picasso is also getting curious about me so I spend a lot of time sitting near him and letting him grow his confidence. Painted Lady is also being less possesive so he is exploring a bit more.

I have managed to move a lot of metal sheeting that got blown around in the storm,sorted out the rug cupboard, sorted out the halter box and swept out the tackroom. Just got a pile of stuff to sort out and restock the foaling kit now 

And then I have about 5 billion other jobs to do





Kilari's transport got put off so she's still up in NSW. Might end up getting her myself if we can't sort something out soon.

Sterling and Storm have their first day out on the 23rd, I might get to see them before then but still not sure.


----------



## cassie

oooh very exciting



cant' wait to see them both!!!!

oh no! poor Kilari! yes hope she gets to come to you soon!

good work! seems like your getting a lot done


----------



## AnnaC

Sorry that it doesn't look hopeful about Rivain and what a bummer about Kilari's transport - when is she due to foal, you will have to try to get her home well beforehand?

Cant wait to see some new pics of the 'boys' if you manage a visit before their first show.


----------



## Wings

Kalari was paddock served but she's due fairly late, I'd have to find the email with her dates (lazy Wings!) but she'd be October at the earliest and I think she's closer to November. She'll have enough time to settle but I imagine I'll foal her down without anyone else in the paddock just incase, I trust my other girls with each other but it is so much harder with a new girl!

I'm really hoping to get out to the boys this weekend to help with their final clip, dye manes etc to finish getting them ready for the next weekend but I'm not sure if that will work out. Keeping my fingers crossed but at worst you'll have to settle for first show day pics


----------



## Wings

You can't breathe during show season! Think of the precious seconds I would lose



:rofl


----------



## countrymini

lol you showing girls are amazing! I already feel flat out and i've only got three normal kids (well thats up for debate) and three furry ones. I've been tempted at times to list the ones that live in the house with me as 'free to good home'.


----------



## phoebeq

Yeah, these girls are all being way too polite...I am gonna be the meany that DEMANDS new pictures!!












Lol...j/k. I suppose that I can be an understanding person, and just sit and wait, impatiently


----------



## Wings

Soon as it stops raining I'll go get more Thor AND Picasso pics



Promise!

My day just became so lazy as my dentist had to cancel, so after working doubel time yesterday to have today clear I now have very little to do for once! I mean I could clean my desk....nah



:rofl

I nearly crashed the tractor yesterday as I was watching Dreamy and Thor. He took three BIG trot strides before switching to canter! I'm getting a bit excited, I think he just might have gotten some of his mother's amazing movement!!

My agistor and I are now driving everyone nuts raving about our babies, he has two young cutters who are really shaping up to be something else and now I have Thor blowing me away with almost everything he does. Nothing beats having exciting youngsters around!


----------



## Wings

Picasso up first:


----------



## AnnaC

Oh I just love those moments when you catch sight of a few magical movements!! Why is it that cameras are rarely to hand when it happens?


----------



## AnnaC

Ha! Ha! I obviously posted at the same time as you Bree - beautiful pics of a lovely upright little fella - cant wait for more!


----------



## Wings

And now for Thor:

I have a bunch of photos of these two moving together


----------



## AnnaC

Oh brilliant Bree - I just love 'playful' pics and he's such a pretty boy!


----------



## Wings

That's almost all I get of him!



:rofl If he isn't moving then he is creeping closer and talking to me which means camera down and hands on him, he has me well trained





I'm loving Picasso's upright look, I think he is going to be quite eye catching and although a bit stand offish he has a quiet sort of nature. He is on the sale list but he won't go anywhere until after the show season, I'm hoping to bring him out as a weanling gelding when the foal shows kick off


----------



## countrymini

Picasso definitely stands tall and proud, it looks good on him.


----------



## Wings

He'll be an interesting one to watch mature, can't wait to see what he looks like at 3 months!


----------



## countrymini

He just looks so grown up already. Still cute tho lol

When you decide to sell one of your minis how do you decide how much they're worth?


----------



## Wings

countrymini said:


> When you decide to sell one of your minis how do you decide how much they're worth?


Mostly it comes down to market value, you need to see what else (of similar quality and standards [regos, bloodlines, show results of foal and/or parents, performance of siblings]) is selling (not advertised, but selling) for in your area.

Gelding prices are shocking but I refuse to sell one of mine for less then $1000, that's for a horse gelded (at my expense) registered, halter trained and with my ongoing support. Obviously I can be swayed a little by the right home



Fillies climb from there depending on quality and a colt will never leave here for less then $2000, IMHO if they aren't worth that at the least then they aren't worth being colts.

You need to know how long you can run an animal on for as well. Say Picasso doesn't sell before winter, that won't hurt me at all!



He'll go out with the boys for winter, maybe come back in for some more showing and training, I'm happy to take the time to find the right home, at the right price and I'll just keep putting the work on him to make him even more appealing. But if you don't have the time or space you might feel more pushed to sell sooner and as such lower your asking price a bit.

Also never rely on your foal money, I never like being in the situation where I feel pushed to sell or where any horse has a price. At Nationals I got offered twice what I paid for Special, an insane price tag for a gelding and I turned it down. Having Spesh in my life is worth more to me then his potential price tag and because I'm not pushed to sell anyone I can make that choice. I like having the ability to indulge myself





When a foal sells I'll just put that money back into the stud by improving a facility or saving up for something new (like a swish bang float!) but it isn't needed to pay an urgent bill.

I think I've rambled a bit



but I don't see it as a cut and paste answer, there's a lot to consider so there, at least, are my thoughts. If anyone else wants to chime in on the topic go for it


----------



## countrymini

No, that's good advice. I was just wondering where people got their figures from. I was reading on one miniature horse site that stated that their prices were based on how much money they'd already spent on that horse with showing, vet fees etc and I kinda thought that was weird. Then there are horses advertised for $1000 and ones for $10,000 and up!. My plan is to only have a maximum of 7 minis at a time and unless I sold one I wont breed for more. That way if they didn't sell I still have enough room and $ to look after them. When I do advertise my first I will have to ask you guys for your opinions on pricing as I have absolutely no idea lol. But yeah, not desperate to sell but I guess I will have to at some point lol.


----------



## Wings

Yeah it is hard to part with them, easier when you know from the start who you want to keep.

I was supposed to sell Sterling and Storm but I really wanted to have them for their yearling show season so I can keep building up my stud name, but I am going to have to get serious about advertising them eventually. Probably after their first few shows when I know what they are capable of in the ring.


----------



## countrymini

When you say from the start, do you mean before they're even born? And what age do you sell them when you sell a foal? Our first foal will be around for a few years I reckon, Phoebe'll shoot me otherwise lol. I'm hoping for a boy to geld.


----------



## Wings

I mean from when I make the pairing!





Right from the start I set strict rules on what can be kept, Painted Lady had to give me a filly for it to have a chance of staying, Dreamy could give me either but it had to look like it had the whole package I was after. I spend a lot of time assessing the bubs in the first 3 weeks and confirm my intial reaction.

The keepers then need to prove worthy of keeping, like Lyric in the halter ring last season locked herself in as a keeper.

Sometimes I'll run on for longer with the intention of selling later, like Sterling & Storm but that's harder as you do grow attached.

As for when, Picasso could be sold tomorrow but he won't go anywhere until he is weaned and has his basic handling.


----------



## countrymini

ok, that sounds like a good way to do it.


----------



## Wings

It's hard because you love them all



you have to train yourself to not be stable blind so you can honestly look at what you have in front of you and decide what to do.

I need to get a few friends in to see Thor because I am hoplessly smitten with him



need some non biased opinions!


----------



## countrymini

Well since you want a non biased opinion I'm going to be honest. He isn't really that cute AT ALL, but I kinda felt obliged to say something nice, seeing as I don't know you that well yet. So hopefully you can find a home that will take him in but you might have to pay the buyer to take him seeing as he's so hard on the eyes. Hopefully this helps to make your decision a bit easier.

That was me being sarcastic btw, Thor is absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## Wings

:rofl

I just had someone out to clip Spesh (my blades were all dead and he badly needed it before next show) and we finished up by playing cuddles with Thor


----------



## countrymini

hmmmm bit jealous here lol.


----------



## AnnaC

Too late Diane - his passage to the UK was booked a week or so ago - and he is bringing his Momma along as well!!


----------



## countrymini




----------



## Wings

:rofl

You guys!





Thanks, it means so much to know others think he is a bit special


----------



## Wings

Well Thor has a low grade eye infection



Poor little guy got a grass seed in there. No damage thankfully but he is on 1 oral med and two in the eye twice a day for the next 5 days... let's hope he forgives me!!

However he has discovered he can trot and OMG I could spend the whole day watching him, he isn't even trying and he can MOVE!

Beauty's coming along well, very relaxed vulva with a deepening colour, well filled bag, easy to get liquid out although it's still pale and doesn't get tacky easily so she's not quite there yet. I'd expect something from her within the next 2 weeks but of course we all know what Beauty has been like so far





She makes me all paranoid because she is a 'leaky' sort of mare and with a pink bottom you see everything! I have to keep reminding myself that of course she will have a leak or dribble here or there. I just want this foal safely out so I can be not paranoid for awhile!


----------



## Wings

:rofl

I love it!!!


----------



## countrymini

Poor Thor, hope he recovers quickly. And Bree, stop teasing us with words. Would love to see him in motion, hint hint


----------



## lexischase

I have missed out a bit... But Bree those are 2 stunning foals! I agree on the whole having them come to the US



preferably to MA since I am still looking for a couple minis hehe


----------



## Wings

He always seems to trot when I don't have the camera



but this was the first time he did more then a few steps so he has me a bit excited!

I'll see if I can catch him at it later... although he'll probably forget about the trot and go straight back to hooning





By the way if anyone is interested there are more photos up from the expo I was at https://www.facebook.com/#!/media/set/?set=a.271849596265596.61674.257949917655564&type=3

I don't know if that link will work properly but anyone who does facebook can look for 'Lauren Duiker Photography' and click on photos to find the album '*WGEE- Equissage Miniature Jumping Fault & Out Competition*'

There's a fantastic one of Drifter in a hat


----------



## AnnaC

The link worked Bree - great pictures generally, but I love the one of Drifter looking at the camera as if to say 'have you got the shot?' - fabulous!!

Sorry but we simply CANT wait another two weeks for Beauty to foal - far too frustrating!! Please go and be nice to her today, plead a little, tell her that you are sorry for being cross with her over the past few weeks, explain that her 'Aunties' love her and are waiting to welcome her new baby, and if all else fails, tell her NO MORE FOOD until we see a baby on the ground!!


----------



## Wings

Well she has the alarm on, she must have heard you Anna because she was acting a bit foalish when I was out there. Not enough for me to be sure she'll go but since she has been so tricky I figured better safe then sorry!

Her milk has gone tacky, her vulva could be more consistent and her udder could harden more.


----------



## countrymini

aw exciting. Let the Bree madness begin!


----------



## Wings

Given that it's Beauty NOTHING suprises me





Of course she didn't set it off once but I'm working on not enough sleep so if I check her today and she's gone backwards (again) then I'm taking the darn thing off!

Mares!


----------



## Wings

I swear I've seen her updating her marestare thread on a FB group we're both on. Suprised she isn't back here? Maybe she's a bit overloaded?

I can drop her a fb note if you like


----------



## Wings

I found her



Well I just logged in and saw her here but I'll claim the credit anyway





Just been trying to puzzle out Beauty's breeding dates based on my notes from last season.

Turns out that second heat when she rejected him? Way too soon after the heat where she DID accept Tinker to have been a true heat. Kicking myself that I didn't pick up on that at the time.

Tinker went out with the girls on the 18th of October after breeding Dreamy (and making Thor



) and Beauty's known heat occured at the same time as her sister, so if I go by that date Beauty is 337 days in foal however if I use a month from her first breeding on that early heat we're at 332 days, even if she was covered a week after that (and I don't think it would have been any later) then we are sitting right smack in the foaling days.

Her vulva is inconsistent, one moment it is so stretched you could store things in it and the next it is tighter. When loose the colour is deeper but I understand this can happen form her rubbing or even lieing down for an extended time before I check her. The udder is getting tight but certainly not the rock hard feel I look for, liquid is expressed very easily but is still watery, no white flecks and still tacky.

She's been down flat for awhile today and since then I've seen her down another two times although thankfully not setting off the alarm, I think this foal is certainly weighing on her at the moment... maybe she'll get inspired to spurt him out into the real world


----------



## cassie

YAY hope to see a Beauty baby soon!



hope Thor is feeling better too, poor little guy!

Sorry Diane for making you worry... got so much work on and with the mare and everything well as Bree said I'm a bit snowed under... but I'll try get on here more for you guys





thanks for checking in. all is good here! ;D


----------



## countrymini

I know you've threatened with the plunger Bree but maybe its time to get step it up with a vacuum cleaner, a dyson perhaps


----------



## Wings

Thor has finished day 2 of his meds... and if he keeps getting harder to catch for it then I don't know how we'll make it to day 5!!! Little turdburger!!!

I keep trying to spend time in there without the meds so he doesn't start hating me but he is smart enough to know that when I want cuddles I sit down and when I want to medicate him I stay standing... and I don't want to grab him when I'm sitting and ruin that.

Beauty is driving me MAD. She has been setting her alarm off by scratching on the fence. ALL. DAY.

She will be the death of me... it better be a bloody nice foal after all this







countrymini said:


> I know you've threatened with the plunger Bree but maybe its time to get step it up with a vacuum cleaner, a dyson perhaps


Sounds good to me!!!


----------



## Wings

You have reached the live model decoy of Wings.

Wings will be pulling an all nighter and therefore, as the lack of sleep from the 4:30am start of today sets in she will no longer be responsible for anything she says, does, or threatens with evil super villian weaponry.

Have a nice day.


----------



## countrymini

Goodluck tonight and I'll wait till someone else talks to you tomorrow morning before I do to make sure you're in an approachable mood.


----------



## Wings

Don't worry, I think I'll have my plans for world domination drawn up by then


----------



## Wings

Liquid has changed, it feels different and has a different tone although that is under torch light and not natural light. If anything her vulva is even looser now.

17 hours without sleep and counting.


----------



## countrymini

have you got coffee beans you can chew on?


----------



## Wings

Ick






I'm a tea drinker!


----------



## countrymini

How do you like the sound of Embolo for a name? Means plunger in spanish


----------



## Wings

I reckon Odin's been looking after little Thor, those two ravens have not left since he has been born! Must agree with my choice of names





If it's a girl she'll be Valkyrie, if it's a boy and a selling prospect he'll be Jotun. If he is a boy and a potential keeper he'll be named for my personal favourite Loki... and given all Beauty's tricks it's rather fitting





I'm enjoying indulging my love of Norse mythology... they where always my weirder names but I was encouraged to go for it when they made the Marvel movie Thor and then Avengers, we figured it's a little less odd now thanks to the popularity!


----------



## Wings

Sleipnir was what drew me to the Norse originally



I started off as a 6 year old in love with Pegasus, the original greek tale! Have I mentioned I was not a normal child? Sleipnir was more fun because of the extra legs... of course now I know that jsut means a bigger farrier bill. Think Odin will share the name of his farrier?





Anyway, who wants to play guess the chromosome on the new baby?





Beauty foaled without setting the alarm off.. lucky thing I do regular checks! Foal was up but Beauty was being somewhat rough with it, I kicked Spesh and Belle out (they're getting used to this!) and managed to have baby under one arm and Beauty in the others and got through the gate.

Once they where up in the stall Beauty turned soft. Lots of grooming and very good at guiding the bubs to the udder, very nice to watch one of my bubs latch on and get it right without a late night vet call!!!!

Poor Beauty is a bit sore, she's happily eating her hay, stuffed herself with her feed and has her usual expresson so I don't think there is serious damage but she has lost some blood, I think bubs gave her a bit of a hard time coming out.





Placenta is out and intact so there's nothing left behind and since she isn't acting as uncomfortable as Dreamy was I haven't given her anything, If she's not needing it I'd rather not mask anything for when the vet checks her tomorrow.

Anyway I'm sure you want details



I can't get photos until tomorrow and I'm being mean about gender so that leaves me with colour. Black, minimal tobi, no obvious signs of appie. Just shy of Thor's current height and with a different face. I do promise photos and details tomorrow. I've been awake for 20 hours now with 5 hours sleep from the night before thanks to these two



I'll check them again in an hour and then finally crash!

Don't forget to guess the chromosome


----------



## phoebeq

I am pouting...you have 3 before I even get 1!!! No fair! Can't wait for pics



I guess filly


----------



## JAX

My guess is colt, and



congrats, cant wait to see the pictures!


----------



## countrymini

I'm guessing filly too, I love the name Valkyrie


----------



## cassie

I guess filly too



lol n whats this? the face is different??? Bree really lol what a wa to describe your new born foal lol

congrats!! cant wait for piccies!


----------



## AnnaC

Oh brilliant!! Many congrats!! Yep got to be a filly .................................. wait ........................... changed my mind - COLT! LOL!!


----------



## Wings

cassie said:


> I guess filly too
> 
> 
> 
> lol n whats this? the face is different??? Bree really lol what a wa to describe your new born foal lol
> 
> congrats!! cant wait for piccies!


lol Cassie!

Thor has a little, very dishy face, very much his mother's face. This little BOY has a longer less dished face, somewhat of a combination of his mum and dad's. You'll see what I mean.

Photos aren't the best, I forgot to check my lens and had the long one on... not so good in a 4m stall!!










I know what I WANT to call him but if I use that name there's no going back, he'll wiggle into my heart and I won't be able to let him go



That's the hard thing about using one of your special names!


----------



## Wings

edit, double post


----------



## cassie

YAY for a sweet new little colt! come on really we need at least one filly!



Tinker is sure doing a good job with those boy parts



at least they are stunning boys! good job Tinker and Beauty!!



very cute, can't wait to see outside piccies of your new little man! Loki is it? I think it would suit him


----------



## countrymini

Love all his little white blobs, looks like he walked under a seagull





Beauty has finally redeemed herself lol


----------



## Wings

I really am leaning towards Loki, I really want to run this boy on and see what Beauty has created... her only other foal has gotten better and better as she ages. I'm thinking I deserve to spoil myself and keep him



you all know I love working with the boys and his sister is shaping up as a nice performance horse as well. So you can see I have my excuses all lined up


----------



## chandab

Congrats on a cute little colt.


----------



## countrymini

Loki does sound cute.


----------



## Wings

Clean bill of health





Beauty has a slight abrasion but nothing serious, she's also bounced back very strongly from last night.

So what does everyone think?


----------



## countrymini

aw I didn't even notice his little white leg before. How cute. Is Beauty the horse in your profile pic?


----------



## Wings

Close, that's Dreamy





Both he and Thor have one stocking and three socks ^^ Bit of a matched pair!


----------



## countrymini

They would be so cute in a buggie together. You might definitely have to keep him lol


----------



## AnnaC

Oh look at his cuteness - he's gorgeous Bree and well worth the wait!! And of course you should keep him and run him on - such great fun doing comparisons between full brothers and sisters.






Glad that Beauty is ok!


----------



## Wings

Well he has been named Loki so you know what that means.... he stays!





He pulled the 'Im dead I can't get up' routine on me today, he waited until i got up to run and get my phone from the tackroom only to jump up, nicker and run after me for more attention. Evil foal!

My cousin and I are bouncing around ideas for his registered name, at the moment we're leaning towards 'Lokasenna' but he isn't proving as easy as Thor!


----------



## lexischase

Bree Loki is adorable! So happy everything went smoothly! Love him


----------



## countrymini

lol, what a naughty boy. Love seeing animals with playful and wicked personalities.


----------



## Wings

He certainly has a wicked streak! I think he'll be keeping my hands full.

Might not be able to update for the next two days due to show prep and the actual show so just a heads up. Almost tempted to skip so I can spend more time enjoying Loki's first days but I figured you'd all hunt me down if I wasn't there to photograph Sterling and Storm's first day out


----------



## AnnaC

Indeed you are! LOL!!

Who is next on the foaling list - and will they be happy for you to get back? Fingers crossed!!

Cant wait to see the pics of the all growed up Storm and Sterling. Good luck!!


----------



## cassie

most definitley!!!! LOL. Loki is gorgeous Bree! congratulations again!


----------



## Wings

I'm back!





Loki update first, he has his full name now 'Marlanoc TB Lokasenna' which, for those who don't know Norse mythology (anyone who isn't me or Diane



) is from the Poetic Edda and covers Loki's quarrel with the other Gods. Some consider it to be a major event leading up to Ragnarok while other sources find it to be one of the less popular stories. Either way, it's Loki insulting everyone in poem so it is awesome and I of course have never stolen any of the lines and said them to people





I'll be stalking him with the camera today for new pics but that might be tricky as he has decided he adores me and loves gluing himself to my side. After the show I couldn't find him in the dark only to have him latch onto the back of my knee



wicked little boy! He and Thor are playing now which is adorable, Thor is older and a bit stronger but Loki is quicker, he has a habit of suddenly not being there in the space of a blink which keeps Thor on his toes!

And to the comment I missed earlier from Diane yes Loki is appaloosa bred, Beauty's other foal only just started to spot out last year and is going VERY slowly. She is three or four now so Loki very well could gain some spots with age, only time will tell!

Kalari now, she's still up in NSW as they're concerned she may NOT be pregnant and as she is sold in foal they want to make sure one way or the other before she comes down. If she isn't she'll run with the same stallion this breeding season and then come down. If she is she'll be rushed down here ASAP.

And finally the show





Drifter went jumping Champion, Derby was a turd face as he is STILL running out at fences with no warning so he has some serious work ahead of him to get past this and Spesh won his class but didn't place any higher and then took out Best Trot.

Am I missing anyone?










Storm didn't place in his class but the judge said he was a beautiful animal but not very well behaved. He had a melt down during the workout and then wouldnt stand because he got himself very worked up. He did come 3rd in the very crowded trot class later in the day because when he did start to stride out the judge loved him.

Sterling won his class and then went Reserve Champion to my friend's twice Nationally titled and multi Supreme winning colt! A very worthy loss! He also placed in Best Colour and Trot.

I only have a few photos of Sterling as no one had their hands free when Storm went out. They where also taken on my mum's phone as I left my camera at home



I might have to go down and do a photo day before my next show. I don't want to keep you all waiting until the 28th NEXT month!


----------



## Wings

Oh and I missed Anna's question. Next girl due is probably Jilla, I thought she'd be later but I thought I saw some udder development yesterday so I'll be catching her and taking a look. Jilla will be a hard girl to manage as she is still a standoffish girl, I'm not sure how involved she will let me be... she certainly won't be like Dreamy and Beauty!!


----------



## cassie

YAY for pics of the gorgeous Sterling! man I love this boy soo much!!

naughty Storm! lol, alright seeing as you have put pics up of my fave boy I'll go home and get pics of my new little man (well not mine but ... you know LOL)

be back soon (hopefully fix the camera too! grrr)


----------



## Wings

Photo Overload time!!!!!

We'll start with Thor who is easier to photograph as he doesn't insist on living right next to me at all times


----------



## Wings

And now for Loki. Photos from the few moments where he wasn't attached to me


----------



## countrymini

They are both adorable. No wonder you can't get any work done!


----------



## Wings

Getting anything done is impossible since now they'll BOTH call to me if they see me and want some attention... how can anyone ignore that?





I'm hoping that this weekend I can move the girls around so Picasso can join the group. Rivain can go back out with the empty mares which is next to the foal paddock to be and Fantasy can come up and join Jilla while they wait to foal.


----------



## cassie

GORGEOUS! thats all I can say!! no other words could express them... oh wait maybe

STUNNING, ADORABLE, SOOO HANDSOME, SWEET, etc... you get the idea LOL Bree they are the most beautiful foals!  lets hope the rest are the same, just in *GIRL form LOL*


----------



## Wings

Thanks Cassie





Yes a filly might be nice at some point! Maybe from Miss Fantasy? A dilute splash filly would be awesome!


----------



## AnnaC

You have two fabulous little men there Bree!! Thanks for the updated pics.

Oh and many congrats on the weekend's successes and the picture of Sterling - what a fabulous colour!!





Fingers crossed for some good news on a certain lady who is supposed to be pregnant.


----------



## Wings

After feeding time I was helping with the QH so I watched Thor and Loki suffer an attack of the bounces



LOTS of bounces! I'll have to make sure I have the camera out next time!


----------



## Wings

Well I like to keep you all coming back for more





I can't wait for them to meet Picasso, he's been watching them play and I feel so bad for him being left out! But I have my mum down this weekend and I need the extra set of hands to move everyone. Plus that makes it easier to have the camera ready





Other good news, Jilla is definetly growing an udder! I was sitting next to her while she ate so I could peer under her and certainly saw some sagging pink skin. I don't want to get her upset by doing a lot of checking but I'll catch her tomorrow and have a closer inspection. So who wants to make bets? 3 out 4 Tinker foals have been colts. 3 out of 4 are pintos and Jilla is a tovero so two colour genes to throw.


----------



## AnnaC

Oooooo a filly of 'some sort' of colour!! LOL!!


----------



## Wings

Tinker has a lot of foals in his past, his owners before me where a 'big stud' but he wasn't being used as much as their other stallions. His last season he has two colts. The seasons before I wouldn't have the stats but I have met some of his girls in the past so I know he can throw them... apparently he just likes to give me colts!






Jilla herself has had two solid palominos to Pallidon's sire and one tovero like herself to another sire (not sure who.)

Come on Jilla let's break the colt streak!!! (but let's keep the colour going ok? awesome.)


----------



## countrymini

All this talk of foals and colours is doing my head in



Last night I dreamed Bindi had her foal, colt of course, but he was a tobiano palomino with dark grey leopard spots all through the palomino colour. Don't think that colour is even possible with Bindi and Wazza lol


----------



## countrymini

What does TB stand for in "Marlanoc TB Lokasenna"? Is it for Toy Boy? I've seen it a lot in names and wondered if it was a reference to the sire.


----------



## Wings

Yup, TB is for Toy Boy and SP is for Sir Pallidon.

Maybe one day there will be an MM for Might of Mjolnir or a LS for Lokasenna





Some people use intials like that, some people use part of the name. Some of Tinker's previous foals are "Kooka Heights Tinker's Lunar Eclipse, Kooka Heights Tinker's Dancing Minstral, Kooka Heights Tinker's Red Hot Chilli Pepper" and some people don't use anything. There's nothing that says you have to but I like using the intials, it refrences the stallion without using too many letters. My foals by outside stallions don't use anything, such as "Marlanoc Salt River." We don't really have naming conventions in the miniature horse world, not like some breeds, so we can do what we want.


----------



## Wings




----------



## phoebeq

OMG...that is the cutest thing ever. I am so jealous right now...but I guess I can live with watching your babies in the mean time


----------



## chandab

They are so adorable.


----------



## lexischase

First photo is my favorite thing ever! In love



:wub


----------



## countrymini

nawwww


----------



## AnnaC

Awwww boys being boys and having fun - so cute!!


----------



## Wings

I love that first photo too



:wub

Now that Loki is a week old he is up for the bigger games with his brother, I'm getting almost nothing done so I can watch them instead!


----------



## countrymini

As soon as you let Picasso in you'll have to post photos. Ad a bit of colour to the black and white shots lol


----------



## Wings

I can't wait, I hope the rain holds off long enough tomorrow because even if it doesn't I'll be shifting the herds


----------



## cassie

nAW Bree that is sooo gorgeous! they are so very cute! saw that pic of FB and loved it!

beautiful little babies!


----------



## Wings

Blended the foal groups today


















And Tinker got out of the yard... he was rather happy with the new plan!












(If he looks a bit funny it is because his face was clipped a month or so ago to get the measurements for his custom bridle so the rest of him is hairy



Can't wait to properly clip him off soon!)


----------



## countrymini

Beautiful photos and how handsome is tinker! I love long manes on the stallions.


----------



## Wings

I adore his mane



which is why I can't show him sadly, I refuse to cut it even for a tiny bridle path. It's about 6 years of growth with no particular effort made to protect it and I just love it!


----------



## countrymini

yeah, he looks pretty awesome. Can't wait for Wazza to start growing his out, its so short for three years growth! lol. Still haven't had any interest in him and if he doesn't sell in the next three weeks we'll probably try and make it work. See if the neighbours will go halves with us in a new boundary fence.


----------



## Wings

I'll keep my fingers crossed



Depending on local council rules you might have luck getting them to improve the fence, especially as you can make the argument it isn't containing their horse correctly if it can reach over and razz up Wazza. We're having to do one out of our own pocket because we share the boundary with the government, even if we could get them to play ball they'd just replace the existing bad barbed wire fence with a slightly newer but not suitable for me barbed wire fence. So we're just going to do it ourselves and to what we need.

Fingers crossed you get more mane too



it's hard with the appies, I think my most gifted in the hair department appie is Dreamy! Hopefully Thor follows her or his father instead of the other appies!

Diane if you see this do you know why the appies are, generally, a bit lacking in the hair department?


----------



## AnnaC

That is really interesting Diane. Most of my appies have had reasoable manes and tails (albeit somewhat thinner than my other horses) but then my appies mostly have only one parent a true appy.

Bree - that is one happy stallion you have there bless him!! And it is so good to see the girls together agan.


----------



## countrymini

That is interesting Diane. Sweety''s (pintaloosa) hair is also shorter than you'd think for 6 years BUT since i've had them Í've been giving them kohne's own cell 'something' suppliment and I reckon their hair has grown at last an inch longer since april, so fingers crossed thats helping lol.


----------



## Wings

Ahh yes I forgot all about that, thanks Diane




Knew you'd come through as soon as I said the magic word...... appie!


----------



## cassie

oh Bree I love those pics of them all runnning together! just gorgeous!

Tinker is looking amazing! love him!!


----------



## MeganH

Bree- I love all these pictures! Tink is such a happy handsome man!


----------



## lexischase

Bree I love the photos with all the dams and foals together, just precious! Wow Tinkers mane is to DIE for



:wub





I have had one of my horses over 4 years and I don't think his mane has grown more than 2 inches



I also wouldn't cut it, not even to show!


----------



## Wings

I have a complete mane addiction... incurable!!





I really hope Loki get's his father's mane, fingers crossed!

Better update about the girls or they'll think I don't love them anymore.

Jilla is still building her udder, sometimes her belly looks a bit lopsided but it is certainly begining to sink. I'm hoping she holds out a bit longer as I was hoping to spend the weekend of the 12/13/14 with my cousin and if she's looking too close I'll have to stay here.

Fantasy is up with Jilla now, no udder to speak of which is good as she's not due until the 30th (day 320.) Since Palli only covered her once her dates are fairly concrete.

Kalari has been in with the stallion for almost 2 weeks now and has shown no interest in him, fingers crossed that the trend continues so she can come down here and foal after all!


----------



## Wings

Sadly Kalari has just come into season



She'll stay at the stud for the breeding season and run with the same stallion again for a 2013 foal.


----------



## chandab

Wings said:


> Sadly Kalari has just come into season
> 
> 
> 
> She'll stay at the stud for the breeding season and run with the same stallion again for a 2013 foal.


Absolutely certain its a real season, and not pregnancy hormones run amoke? My AQHA mare was such a flirt, she teased everyone, even when she was 9-10 months pregnant. Just thought a little hope might be nice.


----------



## Wings

chandab said:


> Absolutely certain its a real season, and not pregnancy hormones run amoke? My AQHA mare was such a flirt, she teased everyone, even when she was 9-10 months pregnant. Just thought a little hope might be nice.


Apparently she isn't the type to pull those stunts (looking at you Beauty!), very textbook. But of course that's hard to know without knowing her or actually seeing what she's doing



At least if she does pull a sneaky I know she's in safe hands up with her old owners... just means I have to wait longer and we all know how bad I am at waiting!



:rofl


----------



## AnnaC

Sorry to hear about Kalari - how far in foal was she supposed to be? (sorry cant remember)


----------



## Wings

She would have been due in December.


----------



## Wings

Oh, the good news is that this frees up a slot for Tinker



Looks like the lovely Ashanti will get a shot with him! Ashanti has the same sire as Beauty so their foal would be a 3/4 sibling to Loki.

Colour wise there is an equal chance of Black, Smokey Black, Bay, Buckskin, Chestnut and Palomino and a 50% shot at tobiano.

Should be a very nice cross!


----------



## Jade10

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Wonderful Tinker! Sounds exciting, and I vote for a cream gene to be thrown!!


Yes i agree, a cream gene!! with the tobiano


----------



## Wings

Well you know I'll never complain about a cream gene!



Would LOVE a blingy little buckskin so minimal tobi would get me the bling


----------



## Wings

I'm not sure if we know how to make girls around here



:rofl I think Miss Lyric was a fluke!!


----------



## AnnaC

Ha! Ha!! Well next year, just to ring the changes, I can see your paddocks full of bouncing baby GIRLS!!


----------



## cassie

that would be something!!!  oh Bree I hope you get a blingy buckskin!! WOW that would be to die for! YAY for Ashanti and Tink!

Sorry to hear that Kilarni isn't in foal...



lets hope she gets in foal real quick so she can come down to you





it is so hard trying to decide who to put in foal or not! really learning that this year.... I already have a buyer for Suzie's next baby! but I don't know if I should put her in foal this year for next or next year for the year after, I think I will put Penny in when I put Suzie in... maybe a little after so that I get to spend time with them when they are just babies before they go and play



but so hard trying to decide!! LOL


----------



## Wings

It is hard! It was almost good when I found out Rivain wasn't in foal as it made Pallidon's season easy to plan, he'll get her and Twinkles so he can repeat the Lyric and Sterling breedings that worked out so well last time!





Tinker is more experimenting, it was going to be Belle and Kalari but now I'll use Ashanti instead.

Including Kalari that means a potential 5 foals next season which I really didn't want more then that.

Down with a horrid cold, in the past 24 hours I've spent all but 5 asleep! Very uncommon for me



Even getting my agistor to feed the horses tomorrow morning. I'm amazed at how soft the colts have been with me, I'm used to the stallion's being marshmallows when I'm feeling off but it's a suprise when 1 month old colts do the same! This is why I love the boys





Picasso is also allowing me to scratch his muzzle and on bolder days I can rub his neck. Just taking it so slow and on his terms because Im in no rush, but it's awesome to see him coming around! Although Loki doesn't like to share me with him and tends to bulldoze between us and then has this expression ->


----------



## Wings

I'd also try to breed them close together rather then keep them seperate. Thor and Loki are the BEST of friends and there is only a week between them. Picasso is 2 or 3 weeks ahead of Thor and now that he is in with the group he is mellow and soft. There was a month between each of last seasons foals and I have to say I like this sudden onset of foals much more to my liking


----------



## cassie

Thanks girls





Bree hope you get better really soon! colds are horrible!

hey guess what its snowing!! LOL not at my house but half an hour away it is! lol so happy for the rain yippee





can we see some new pics of your babies please?



once you get better of course


----------



## Wings

Yeah I heard Kalari has been snowed on again! I've asked if they get any pics to bounce them my way so I'll share if they do






Will grab new foal pics after this weekend, vanishing despite my cold (which I'm mostly over now but still worn down) to do a day down at the yearly nerd convention 

Jilla is still going lopsided so I'm safe to leave her. Fantasy has started to sink very low, she's on day 302 and is progressing well.


----------



## Wings

Well new pictures as promised









Wait what was that? You don't recognise this bub? That's ok, neither did I when I woke up and found HER this morning!





Jilla foaled last night! Meet "Marlanoc TB Waltzing Matilda" or "Tilly" for short!


----------



## Wings

Picasso:





The second horse is Derby, my 2yr old gelding... not that you'd spot the age difference based on height!

Thor:








Loki:


----------



## Wings

Tinker:




Ashanti:




Fantasy:




And All That Jazz, my part welsh mare:




Apache and Me, my retired appie:




And everyone's favourite Lyric!


----------



## countrymini

Congratulations on a THE filly lol, how cute is she!

Love all your other photos as well, you're life looks so fulfilled with all those hooves running around


----------



## AnnaC

It's a GIRL!! Are you absolutely sure??? WOW!! A FILLY!!



:ThumbUp



:ThumbUp



:ThumbUp

Many congratulations!! Well done Jilla!! What a cute little baby.

The others are all looking great too Bree.


----------



## Wings

I had to double check, I think I had forgotten what girl bottoms looked like..... it's been awhile



:rofl

I love watching Jilla with her, she's a very soft and attentive mother. She's always been brilliant with my other foals so it's nice she has her very own this season


----------



## chandab

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> WELCOME TO THE WORLD *LITTLE GIRL!!!!!!!!!!! *
> 
> *What a beautiful, long-awaited surprise!!*
> 
> *A FILLY.....A FILLY.....A FILLY!!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!*
> 
> /monthly_10_2012/post-43867-0-32037900-1350177014_thumb.jpg
> 
> What unique markings!!!! She'll be an eye-catcher, too!!!!!
> 
> I just love all the pictures of the boys (especially Thor), and that one of Miss Lyric -- what a hoot!!!!!
> 
> /monthly_10_2012/post-43867-0-45834600-1350177775_thumb.jpg


I love these pics, too. And, love, love, love your part-Welsh.


----------



## Wings

I think Tinker and Jilla just wanted to build the suspense



Tilly is a darling though, I was watching her chase her mother around a tree while I had breakfast... everytime Jilla turned around to 'catch' her Tilly would do this funny little hop and spin around to go the other way!

I love that Lyric pic



it's just so her!!!





Chanda next breeding season I badly want to put Jazz to a pure arab stallion... now that will be an amazing foal!  So I guess the 2015 Marlanoc foal thread will have a slightly taller mare hiding out in it to, lol!


----------



## Jade10

Wings said:


> Well new pictures as promised
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 12005
> View attachment 12006
> 
> 
> Wait what was that? You don't recognise this bub? That's ok, neither did I when I woke up and found HER this morning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jilla foaled last night! Meet "Marlanoc TB Waltzing Matilda" or "Tilly" for short!


What a lovely surprise!!!



and a filly too


----------



## cassie

*I love your filly!!!! *



* and good choice of name! my friends riding pony mare is waltzing matilda a gorgeous name for a gorgeous mare! I'm sure your Tilly will live up to her name! I think I've posted a pic before of her... *



* very partial to anything with that name! well done!*

thanks for all the piccies too! your boys are looking great!!  and Lyric! YAY you have a sister! (well not blood sister... but you know LOL)


----------



## Wings

Ok correct thread this time


----------



## Rhondaalaska

So cute, she is going to look like her mommy.


----------



## countrymini

Love how she's so white! And a little black/white tail!


----------



## Wings

I really can't wait to see how that tail grows out, i think it'll be like her mum's but more dark then white.

I reckon I breed the foals to match this year



I almost hope Fantasy has a bay splash just to not break the pattern.... but I really want a cream splash filly!


----------



## countrymini

I love mixed coloured manes and tails. I cant wait to see how she grows it out either!


----------



## AnnaC

Oh more brilliant pictures - she's such a pretty girl, makes a great pair with her gorgeous Momma!


----------



## lexischase

I have been missing out a bit, and come back to a FILLY!!! I love Tilly, what unique and gorgeous markings! She is a special little girl, can't wait to watch her mature





Congrats!!!!!


----------



## chandab

Wings said:


> Chanda next breeding season I badly want to put Jazz to a pure arab stallion... now that will be an amazing foal!  So I guess the 2015 Marlanoc foal thread will have a slightly taller mare hiding out in it to, lol!


Wouldn't that be the 2014 foaling season? Or, no wait your in Australia, so your breeding season is a half year off from ours; so a half year later, I suppose. Hurry up and catch her this breeding season, I don't know if I could wait to years to see that foal, and it won't even be mine. Your little half-Welsh mare is so cute, and I just love Arabians.


----------



## jessj

Yay a filly!!!! And a really really pretty one at that!


----------



## Wings

Thanks guys!




I adore watching Jilla with her, she is just so thrilled to have a baby of her own instead of having to share!



chandab said:


> Wouldn't that be the 2014 foaling season? Or, no wait your in Australia, so your breeding season is a half year off from ours; so a half year later, I suppose. Hurry up and catch her this breeding season, I don't know if I could wait to years to see that foal, and it won't even be mine.	Your little half-Welsh mare is so cute, and I just love Arabians.


Yup you're right! SIlly me, 2014





I really wanted to go this season but she's just not ready to go to stud, Jazz was a rescue case and it's taken a lot of time and work to get her as happy around people as she is now. I reckon she needs an extra year of me conning as many people as I can into handling her just to make sure that when she does go it will be a good and safe experience for her.

But yes it is so hard to wait as I think I'll get a jaw dropping foal from her. I want to use one of the stallions standing here http://www.futurefarmsarabians.com/Stallions/index.html and would LOVE to use Crave



:wub His photos don't do him justice, I did a clinic there and got to watch him at liberty and fell in love.


----------



## AnnaC

Bree, it is so refeshing to hear of someone willing to give a mare time to settle down and gain in confidence before rushing to start breeding from her - of course I would have expected nothing less from you, you always have your horse's best interests uppermost in your mind. I love those stallions, they are all glorious looking boys - how big is Crave, it is so difficult to tell from pictures? The little palomino Niarla Excitation made me stop and stare - I had a 14.1 hand boy for 21 years who was the spitting image of him - he was by a small thoroughbred out of a mare who was a Welsh section C crossed with an Arabian. He was so beautiful in body, mind and spirit and that picture bought the memories flooding back.


----------



## cassie

oh my I am in love with Crave!! he is stunning!!!!  defnitley try put her to him!





love Tilly!! she is beautiful! so cute!


----------



## chandab

Crave is a very nice boy.


----------



## Wings

If she was getting bred her with me and my vet as her handlers I'd probably get tempted to go this year



but if she goes to Future Farms she'll be AI on their onsite facility with their staff as her handlers, so for everyone involved I think she'll benefit from the extra year. Plus it's likely that she'll get to run with the QH broodmares with their foals at foot this year which will be a new experience for her as well and a good one, I think, before she raises one of her own!

I really wanted to use Niarla Excitation, it would have given me the chance of a dilute. But Jazz isn't registered do she has to go to a pure Arab to get enough blood percentage in her offspring so they can at least be rego'd. I could do the same with a Welsh pony and might find a doubel dilute in the future, but I really want to go with an Arab first time around.

I forget Crave's height but he sits neatly in that typical 14hh to 15hh Arab height range. Jazz hasn't been officialy measured but she sits between high 11hh to small 13hh at a guess. Unfortunatly everyone I know has mini height sticks



I was just blown away by him when I met him, he has all that Arab atttiude but can be handled by the kids, he is exceptionally well put together and moves like something out of a dream. I'll be keeping my fingers crossed that I get the chance to put Jazz to him as I think they could have a remarkable foal. Plus I've only ever had mini foals of my own so it will be fun to have something a bit different in my foaling season


----------



## Jade10

Hows Fantasy going?


----------



## Wings

Slowly poor darling! She's cranky, very wide and getting a bit sore from carting that load around. No udder yet, i think she might go to her November 9th due date at this rate. I'll have to grab some pics of the whale


----------



## Jade10

Edited as i posted spastically last night lol

Just thought I would say I win! Hehe



yes more pictures please, awww poor fantasy hope she feels better soon


----------



## countrymini

Poor girl. Speaking of 'soreness' I noticed you girls give the ladies pain relief after birthing if they look uncomfortable. What is the pain relief called and where do you buy it? Should I have it in my birthing kit?


----------



## Wings

Haha! I was hoping the race would ge Fantasy excited.... but nah I think she wants to be dramatic. I keep telling her that no one will be as dramatic, tricky or downright evil as Beauty.... I hope she doesn't try to beat her!





I don't give pain relief right off, some people do but I don't like masking symptoms.

Dreamy and Beauty both needed a dose though as their discomfort was clearly getting in the way of comfortably accepting their foals on their udders and so I just use bute which you can only get from your vet.


----------



## Jade10

Haha i hope she doesnt too, i cant wait to see her foal


----------



## Wings

Neither can I! I REALLY want a dilute splashy filly. Or a bay so that all my foals match their mums



Bet she gives me a chestnut colt, no bling!


----------



## Jade10

So i got kinda what you want haha


----------



## AnnaC

So how long do you think we will have to wait for Fantasy to get her act together Bree? Any news about kalari too?


----------



## Wings

Jade10 said:


> So i got kinda what you want haha


haha! Nah I want less white, just face and legs, classic splash



or minimal splash. And preferably buckskin!



AnnaC said:


> So how long do you think we will have to wait for Fantasy to get her act together Bree? Any news about kalari too?


I reckon she'll go through to the 9th, still no udder but everything down there is begining to swell to kick into milk production so we aren't far off.

We're waiting to see if Kalari comes back in, as a precaution though she might stay there for longer 'just in case' we'll see!


----------



## Jade10

Oh that would just be too cute!! I love buckskins


----------



## Wings

I've been wanting a blingy buckskin FOREVER



Pallidon and Fantasy have the best chance of producing a filly to match the non-bling-but-still-perfect Lyric



:wub

They have:

14.58% - *Buckskin Splash *

14.58% -  *Buckskin *

14.58% -  *Bay Splash*

14.58% - *Bay *

8.33% - *Palomino Splash*

8.33% - *Palomino *

8.33% - *Chestnut Splash*

8.33% - *Chestnut*

2.08% - *Smoky Black Splash *

2.08% - *Smoky Black*

2.08% - *Black Splash *

2.08% - *Black *

I'm so excited about this pairing and I am so hoping for a filly! A colt will be on the sale list, since Thor and Loki are staying it's unlikely any colt from this or the next few seasons will stay





You've all seen Storm:




But I don't think I've ever shown you pics of the filly she had for her old owner? Full sibling to Storm.







I have to say, look at the front ends she throws on them



:wub She throws her long sweeping trot as well so imagine what she will throw to the rarely beaten (and usually by Special!) in Classic Trot Sir Pallidon





So come on Fantasy, time for another filly


----------



## Jade10

Just colour lyric in a little bit hehe  no she's perfect as she is





Well fingers crossed you get you blingy buckskin filly


----------



## Wings

LOL! Well I do have the white make up.....



of course she would murder me


----------



## AnnaC

She does throw beautiful babies doesn't she! Roll on a blingy buckskin filly!


----------



## Wings

I love what she produces




This is her first time to a different stallion so I really can't wait to see what Pallidon throws into the mix!


----------



## AnnaC

Not long to wait - the excitement is building!!


----------



## countrymini

Yes, hurry up Fantasy. And someone will have to explain to me the bling part of blingy buckskin lol


----------



## Wings

LOL! The bling is your white bits



some people don't like using it for pinto or appies with LOTS of white and consider the cut off to be leg and face white, that's how I tend to use it. So for me the ideal blingy buckskin is a big white face marking and 4 white legs, something splash can be very good at!


----------



## countrymini

ah ha! lol. What you explained is exactly what I was hoping out of Bindi but in bay, but she's tobaino not splash so there'll probably be more white than a blingy bay


----------



## Wings

Not always, look at Thor and Loki



Thor's tobi white doesn't go any higher then his legs, Loki's body white is very minimal so you could call it bling



Of course tobi won't put face white on which some people insist for bling... but like I said it isn't a techinical term





Splash and Sabino IMHO give the best bling


----------



## cassie

oh Bree I can't wait for Fantasy's foal soo exciting! 

I love the sabino splash look



gotta love the bling!!!!


----------



## Wings

A girl needs her bling





Lyric is in with Fantasy and Spesh now, Spesh was being a bit pushy and Fantasy doesn't stand up for herself but having Lyric in the mix balances things out a bit. Spesh spends most of his time with Lyric now and she's gutsy enough to tell him to stick it if he acts like a turd



Mostly they're grooming each other though, it's very sweet.


----------



## countrymini

would never have thought Spesh would be like that haha


----------



## Wings

Spesh isn't nasty like some horses, but he doesn't like to yield super quickly either. It actually makes him an excellent foal nanny because he doesn't let them act like turds. He is also a complete diva





Fantasy is at the bottom of the pecking order around here so it's very easy for Spesh to boss her around, and this late in her pregnancy I really don't want her getting upset.

Fantasy also wants to hang out on the fenceline near Pallidon and Spesh really doesn't want her near the stallion. All up, not a balanced paddock.

So in comes Miss Lyric! Now Spesh can't focus JUST on Fantasy, he has Miss Bossy Pants to focus on as well and she takes A LOT of work



:rofl Instantly I get a much more relaxed paddock, Spesh is still the boss, Lyric is loving all his attention and Fantasy has friends but has plenty of time to herself.

Now if only she'd pop that baby out, then she could go back to the big group!


----------



## countrymini

haha, gotta love all their personalities

Sweety is an absolute cow to Bindi, Bindi picked on Wazza, but Wazza was in control of Sweety.


----------



## AnnaC

Well said Diane - you tell her!!


----------



## Wings

I poked her belly and Lyric pulled my pants down... they are ganging up on me!!!!!!



:rofl

Fantasy still being boring BUT we just had liberty confirmed for the next show! Got to do a little fine tuning on Spesh and take Lyric and Tinker past the basics before the 18th  I've got one extra space in the float... hrmmmm... maybe I should squeeze someone else on board?


----------



## AnnaC

Squeezing can be good - more fun for all.


----------



## Wings

Very tempted to put Belle onboard, she's got a National Champion to her name in liberty so I wouldn't be working her froms cratch, just tuning her up. She's still a bit fat but she certainly doesn't look bad!


----------



## AnnaC

LOL!! Quite right Diane!!


----------



## Wings

Fiiiiine, if it isn't raining later I'll go and take some pics of the slightly slimmer Bellephant


----------



## Jade10

Raining or not we need photos!! hehe


----------



## AnnaC

It's nearly 7am here and I'm up and doing. You must be running into evening time (?) so where are the pictures that you have taken during your daytime?????


----------



## Wings

I was too busy building an ark





Not going to be around much this weekend as I have an old school mate up to go shooting.

At the moment though I'm inclined not to take her, I think my hands will be full with Tinker who hasn't had an outing in over 6 years and even then he only did a few shows.

STILL no udder on Fantasy! She's day 320 on the 8th.


----------



## AnnaC

Shoot with the camera!!!!!


----------



## Wings

Well I promise you some pics tonight!



Friend is gone, have a few things to catch up on but the weather is lovely so after I finish working everyone tonight I'll take some new pics.


----------



## countrymini

With the dismal lack of photos, I'm beginning to doubt you actually own a 'fantasy'


----------



## Wings

Tried to get here yesterday to put up pics but LB wouldn't work?! It is now so here are the pics from yesterday. I couldn't get anything of Fantasy because she has turned super clingy and won't leave me alone. I have my mum up on Wednesday so she can help distract her while I grab pics.

The Bellephant




I'm sure she's lost weight, her crest is down and she doesn't have a gutter down her back. Still has more to shift but not bad for just limited grazing in a small paddock. Like everyone else here she's been slow to shift her winter coat but I'm going to hit her and a couple of others with another dose of wormer just in case, better safe then sorry!

Tinker planning one of next year's foals









From back to front, Belle, Tinker and Ashanti. Bring on foaling 2013!!!


----------



## countrymini

aw she is lovely. Go Tinker!





Wish my horses were as 'furry' as yours! They're moulting heaps everyday but still....


----------



## Wings

We're getting there, you should see the patches of cream hair Lyric is leaving



but she is SLOWLY coming out pure gold :wuv She's getting clipped next week so there will be new pics of non shaggy Lyric.


----------



## AnnaC

Oooooo a clipped Lyric!! Cant wait!! Fingers crossed for Tinker!


----------



## Wings

Tinker is such a gentleman with his ladies, it's sweet to watch. He never breeds unless they are 100% ready, even if they are squirting in his face! He loves grooming them and grazing with the group... I wish I was running him with foals as he adores them to.

Pallidon.... is a typical junior stallion in his first paddock breeding season



the mares are being so tolerant of him! I'm sure he'll learn over time that he can actually enjoy their company and not just focus on breeding


----------



## countrymini

haha, I thought Pallidon would've been your 'less obsessed' one. Sounds like he might be super fit in a months time


----------



## Jade10

Wings said:


> Tried to get here yesterday to put up pics but LB wouldn't work?! It is now so here are the pics from yesterday. I couldn't get anything of Fantasy because she has turned super clingy and won't leave me alone. I have my mum up on Wednesday so she can help distract her while I grab pics.
> 
> The Bellephant
> 
> View attachment 12509
> 
> 
> I'm sure she's lost weight, her crest is down and she doesn't have a gutter down her back. Still has more to shift but not bad for just limited grazing in a small paddock. Like everyone else here she's been slow to shift her winter coat but I'm going to hit her and a couple of others with another dose of wormer just in case, better safe then sorry!
> 
> Tinker planning one of next year's foals
> 
> View attachment 12510
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From back to front, Belle, Tinker and Ashanti. Bring on foaling 2013!!!
> 
> View attachment 12511


YAY for pictures



My favourite would have to be Ashanti i just love creamys


----------



## Wings

I love Ashanti



but then like you I adore my creams!



countrymini said:


> haha, I thought Pallidon would've been your 'less obsessed' one. Sounds like he might be super fit in a months time


That's junior stallions for you!

Tinker has the benefit of a lot of years running with a lot of different mares and foals, he has learnt his manners, he has learnt not to waste time breeding them unless they are REALLY ready. Because he has learnt all these things the mares welcome him into the fold and he gets more then just breeding rights.

Pallidon has been hand served for the past two seasons so he is REALLY excited about this whole breeding thing and the fact that we aren't getting in the way. As soon as he smells them he wants them, he doesnt get all the flirting right and his general rudeness means he gets kicked out a lot once he is done. He'll learn, but it will take time. I wish I had a sterile mare to keep with him year round liks his father has, I think he'd really benefit from some permanent company.


----------



## countrymini

I got it mixed up, I've been thinking the whole time that Tinker was your youngest, ha.

Hope he doesn't get too many kicks lol


----------



## Wings

lol! Nahh Tinker is actually one of the odlest horses here, I think he is 14 this year. But I've had Pallidon the longest, and I agree I hope he doesn't get too many kicks! But I've seen two proper breedings between him and Twinkles so fingers crossed for 2013! Better be a filly this time


----------



## cassie

how is the miss pregnant mumma looking today Bree? any more progress? and how are your other gorgeous babies going? I think we need some more pics please??


----------



## Wings

She has no udder so I'm not talking to her until she fixes that



:rofl We're on day 323

I'm prepping for a show on Sunday and helping a mate prep for some Equitana events so this week will be insane between both of us. Might not have much time for a big sit and play with the foals and camera, I'll have to do that the following week when things have calmed down!

However there will most certainly be new pics after the show as Tinker is going all clipped (keeping the mane of course!) and it's the first time Lyric, Sterling and Storm will all be at the same show so I'll try and get a few group shots as well as plenty of single shots!


----------



## AnnaC

Ooooooo pics of our special 3 all together!!! Cant wait to see the handsome Tinker all clipped and polished too.


----------



## Wings

Neither can I! He had his pre clipping bath yesterday and looked soooo good with the hair slicked down. And you won't believe the gold that is sneaking in under Lyric's creamy coat!


----------



## countrymini

I know! Stop teasing us Bree!


----------



## Wings

oke










Well Lyric lost her gold in the clip



so I can take some shots of her tomorrow for you or you can wait untill after the weekend when she might have some of it back?


----------



## AnnaC

Obvious answer ---- pics tomorrow AND after the weekend.


----------



## Wings

I so knew one of you would say that!

Well to keep you all going until those pics here is another bit of good news.... Fantasy has an udder!

An itty bitty widdle one but there is now something in there!


----------



## countrymini

Yay! I was told when I was breastfeeding that stout was the best milk producing drink. Maybe tip a bottle or two in her water? Turn those itty bittys into bitty boulders





Now a serious question



Do their udders look like shrivelled up skin right until the few weeks before when they start to fill?


----------



## Wings

I'm used to the feel of the udder rather then the look. But I used to photograph every change (my new camera is not so good with that) so I'm sure I have a good pic of Rivain's progress. I'll go looking.

Found it!




She was fairly textbook so it should help. I think she foaled the next day.

As for feel I need to grope a few of the empty mares to get a better sense of what 'nothing' feels like



But the first promising sign is a general loose-ness around the teats, often with some swelling just forward of the udder. This is everything begining to get into gear.

Eventually you will feel some substance in there, the first bits of liquid being produced. This will increase. As the udder grows it gets firmer to the touch, what you want is it to feel HARD. Although hardness can depend on udder size you do eventually get a feel for the difference.


----------



## countrymini

Ok, coz Bindi's still look like fried eggs. This is Sweety, but Bindi's look the same.

/monthly_09_2012/post-44615-0-44565000-1346553669_thumb.jpg


----------



## countrymini

Don't think Bindi will let me feel. She's been very touchy about that end lately.


----------



## AnnaC

Bree's pictures beautifully show the changes in a mare's udder during the last couple of weeks before foaling. An udder will usually start to change very slowly anytime from 4 to 6 weeks before foaling, often simply by seeming to have a mild adema bulge in front of the actual udder - as Diane says. So depending upon how far from foaling Bindi is, her udder will look more or less the same as Sweety's until Bindi gets to that 'final countdown' time of a month or so pre foaling.


----------



## Wings

Speaking of breaking the rules (itty bitty udders!) do you guys want me to focus on Lyric today or do you want more pics of this?




SO glad the closest one of you is in another state or I think I'd get a smack for being such a tease


----------



## Jade10

More more more more pics of this!! Imediately



pretty please


----------



## countrymini

Yes more photos of bub! Pronto! You're such a nasty for only giving us a glimpse, so I hardly feel like you deserve this



, but CONGRATULATIONS!!!! All your babies safe on the ground for the year.


----------



## Wings

Mwhahaha. Mine is an evil laugh!







I think girl but don't quote me on it, the vet's coming out at lunchtime to microchip Lyric and check this one over so I don't want to rattle Fantasy by overhandling right now so we'll know then.


----------



## Jade10

Ohhh how cute!! im a massive fan of the blue eyes



what colour do you reckon?


----------



## Wings

Chestnut for sure, way to dark to go gold later on. I guess Lyric is still the "golden girl"


----------



## Jade10

Wings said:


> Chestnut for sure, way to dark to go gold later on. I guess Lyric is still the "golden girl"


I thought chestnut but ive never seen a newborn chestnut so wasnt entirely sure, s/he has very nice face bling



but what about the legs its a bit hard to see lol


----------



## Wings

Diane how did you get that photo of me!??!






She's my first solid chestnut as well



And she certainly got me the bling! (Yes I keep saying she because I so badly want a girl



)

4 white hooves but hard to tell how much of the leg is true white and what is foal shading.

I'll get some dry pics after the vet has been.


----------



## cassie

ooooh Bree, I'm so glad you put more pics on here! you were going to be in trouble lol what a gorgeous little girl!! WOOHOO!!! 

go Fantasy!

hahaha Diane love the piccy lol says Bree all over it! lol.

good luck with the vet today


----------



## Jade10

Wings said:


> Diane how did you get that photo of me!??!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's my first solid chestnut as well
> 
> 
> 
> And she certainly got me the bling! (Yes I keep saying she because I so badly want a girl
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 4 white hooves but hard to tell how much of the leg is true white and what is foal shading.
> 
> I'll get some dry pics after the vet has been.


Yay a blingy foal



fingers crossed that shes a she haha


----------



## Wings

I always spoil the LB Aunties with extra photos



I figure you guys stick around for all the waiting, all the paranoia, the updates, the sleepless insanity... you guys deserve extra pics!


----------



## countrymini

Naawww! Cute little thing. Here's hoping it hasn't got any bits! And nice photo Diane, captured Bree perfectly!





MORE PICS, MORE PICS!!


----------



## Wings

Boy, I told the vet to put him back in.


----------



## countrymini

:rofl





(I've heard that is really expensive)





Love this photo





/monthly_11_2012/post-43867-0-79476200-1352777408_thumb.jpg


----------



## Jade10

haha dang, lovely bling though




and a very nice red!


----------



## Jade10

Ive decided that i want your new colts markings but on a black base, i would love a blingy black


----------



## Wings

I love minimal splash



Just a touch of bling! Looks good on just about any coat as well!


----------



## AnnaC

So "no bag" Fantasy decided not to wait until her undercarriage looked like those pictures of Rivain!!

Many congratulations!! What a beautiful baby - even if 'she' is now a 'he' - that bright chestnut colour is amazing.





You tell Fantasy that she is a very clever girl, even if she didn't get the sex right! The Aunties thoroughly approve of her efforts - even if they get very frustrated by her owner a lot of the time.


----------



## Wings

:rofl

Have to say, best of all the vet confirmed that she doesn't even look like she had a foal, just like with Storm! I wish all broodmares where as easy as her, she makes it fairly non stressful.

Clean bill of health from the vet, he had a tiny cut on his leg so we're just treating it with antibacterial spray between now and when he joins the herd which he'll probably do in three days.

Naming wise I'm stumped.

My brother suggested 'Knight-Errant' to tie into Pallidon's name, plus they show up in a lto of stories so it also ties into 'Fantasy.'

Two others (without knowing it) both suggested 'The Phantom' because of his mask and Fantasy's full name 'Fantasy of the Opera'

Open to suggestions!


----------



## lexischase

Don't put him back in... Send him to me





My next needs to have blue eyes!! I also really like the name Phantom


----------



## Wings

Looks like he'll be "Marlanoc SP The Phantom" although for his paddock name it looks like he'll be "Red"



I know, not up to my normal creative/weird standards but a few people are calling him Red now so I think it'll stick.


----------



## AnnaC

Red is a good strong name - also makes him easy to spot if you should ever ask anyone to go to the paddock to find him in the future. LOL!!

Dont forget that we will want more pics in another day or so!


----------



## countrymini

"Red" is cute. Isn't that also the name of Scarlett O'Hara's hubby in Gone with the Wind?


----------



## Wings

Nah that's Rhett





Secreteriat and Man'O'War had the stable name "Big Red" so I figure if it's good enough for them it's good enough for my little guy!

I'll get some time to do photos today, we finished prepping the QHs and they are gone now so I've got today before I have to start packing for my own show.


----------



## Wings

Battery died while I was taking shots, I've got it plugged in so hopefully it gets enough juice for me to pull the photos off tonight.


----------



## Wings

Red:





Spot the foals:




Then the colts nicked off and I only had the short lense on so no pics of them. But Tilly has decided she loves me.


----------



## Jade10

Red's face is just gorgeous and i love Tilly's markings


----------



## Wings

She certainly is rather loud with those markings for such a quiet little girl.


----------



## cassie

cute!! naw Red is so handsome! and you know I adore Tilly! XD

a very successful breeding season for you Bree



who is going into foal for next year?


----------



## countrymini

They are all so lovely. Not that I'm ready for any more yet but how much is horse transport from vic to nsw? lol


----------



## Wings

If you can find a mini stud doing an interstate run then about $250 is the average, if you have to use a commerical transport your looking at around $500. They change a bit depending on how out of the way you are, but you knock that down again by picking up from a drop off point.

Next year I should have Kalari in foal to an outside stud as long as she takes this time!

Pallidon is running with Twinkles and Rivain, Tinker with Belle and Ashanti.


----------



## lexischase

Oh Bree! I am completely in love with ALL of them!!! Wanna send me one for Christmas?!?!


----------



## AnnaC

The babies are all looking fantastic Bree!! I love that big tree in your paddock - great for playtime and for when they have the 'itches'.


----------



## Wings

Thanks guys



I'm so happy with what Tinker did in his first season here!

If a tree goes down here and isn't on a fence it stays, I love having them there for the minis to play with and I'll always find the foals gathered around them for nap time. Loki loves to jump the little branches, might be a future performance horse on my hands!


----------



## Wings

Well his half sister has taken to jumping like a long time pro... not the rookie she is! Might be that excellent mind of Beauty's




If she's showing this weekend I'll try and get some shots.


----------



## Wings

Well a bit of a blargh day at the show. My camera took bad photos inside and I had no time to do shots outside. Here's what survived!

Loki's half sister:




Sterling:








Storm:





Only placing worth mentioning would be Spesh's Overall Liberty win.


----------



## AnnaC

Oh the boys are looking great Bree - they are maturing beautifully.





Sorry about the results (looks like a very busy show), but well done to Spesh - clever boy!!


----------



## Wings

Sadly that is showing, every now and again you hit a judge that does not like your 'type' of horse and the whole day is doomed! Lyric and Tinker didn't do all that well in liberty as she liked the big hooning/explosive horses and of course I've spent a lot of time with Tinker and Lyric to make sure they DON'T run out of control. I got lucky with Spesh who was feeling very explosive so he threw in a few bucks and hoons around his trotting and cantering.

Should get more pics of Storm as he is back in my yard right now... he'll be getting two little somethings removed in the next week or two



but don't tell him! If he bounces back well he'll be at the christmas show at the start of december. And I'll keep my fingers crossed for a judge that likes spots



:rofl Hey Diane, ever felt like being an international judge?


----------



## Wings

Would be a nice change, if we get a colour bias judge it is always for blacks and bays!


----------



## cassie

they all look fantastic Bree! <3 sorry they didn't do brilliantly, naughty judge!





hehe poor Storm! zip my lips are sealed... is Sterling back home too?

Diane that would be the best if they got you over to do some judging hehe! I would come just to meet you


----------



## Wings

Nah Sterling's still at my friends so I'll have to wait for the next show for more pics of him. At least that show will be outside so much easier for photography!


----------



## countrymini

Well done Spesh! And sorry to the others didn't do well, they look awesome btw. Its a shame the judges have to be mortals, they are prone to error lol.


----------



## cassie

Wings said:


> Nah Sterling's still at my friends so I'll have to wait for the next show for more pics of him. At least that show will be outside so much easier for photography!


yes definitley! is Storm going to any more shows? hope you can get some paddock shots of him soon



gosh I so wish I could put Penny to Sterling lol I so adore that colt! hehe!


----------



## Wings

Hopefully he'll be going to the December show but it depends on how quickly he bounces back from the op. The only problem with that is now as a gelding I can't use his current handler... we'll be competing against him! Shame because they were a nice pair!

Looks like Spesh and I might be doing another Nationals trip



will keep you posted!


----------



## AnnaC

Diane, you really should get together with my Cathy - she is spot mad, even searches through the coats of ALL the new borns just in case there are spots lurking inspite of the fact that the pedigree contains NO spotty horses (ever the optimist is Cathy LOL!!)

Fingers crossed for Storm!


----------



## Wings

Well he might be getting them off tomorrow, poor little sucker





By the way I have more foal pics on the way, the minis are out but my agistors QH are in! Two girls due in 10 days and he never minds if I share pics... unless of course you guys don't want to see QH foals


----------



## countrymini

No, we want to see!


----------



## Wings

Well I'll tell the girls then



It's nice to have some big bellies to hug, no hope of getting my arms around these lovely bellies


----------



## Wings

Picasso:








Thor:








Loki:


----------



## Wings

Tilly:












Red:


----------



## countrymini

Wow, how fluffy have they gone. Like they've just been taking out of the dryer! lol

Am loving Red, his legs go on foreverrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## AnnaC

What a great set of pics Bree - and dont they all look fantastic!





I love Loki's colour splashes - his mane is going to look really something as an adult, with that white section against his dark body.


----------



## Jade10

I am definitely also loving Red with his super long legs



and i just love his face marking! and also Tilly of course. Even looking at her pictures you can really tell she's a girl and like Diane said sooo much feminity!


----------



## Wings

Tilly is my little ballet dancing princess... and she knows it!

Red really did load up on the leg length! I swear it's the welsh pony blood, most of the welsh x I've seen have had that beautiful length of leg. Storm kept his leg length with age so hopefully Red does the same!

Diane I'm sure Thor will love you watching the spots! And I'm sure you hope that Loki sneaks up on us with a few as he grows





Anna I love his mane! I can always spot him from a distance because that white chunk glows in the sun, I see it bobbing about and I know that Loki is up to no good





I'm hoping the early foals aren't too fluffy for summer, if I get concerned I'll rope a friend into helping me bring them up and clip their necks and chests off to help them stay cool. Tilly and Red are probably the best suited for the heat coat wise!


----------



## AnnaC

What happened to our pics of the QH bellies??????


----------



## Wings

I got caught up in work! My mum's a drama teacher and I keep getting kidnapped for a few days to work for her...... and then she stole my camera




I'll get it back for Monday so I'll take shots then. Thankfully the foals should stay away until then!


----------



## targetsmom

Congrats on your lovely foal crop! Love the legs on Red but I won't pick a favorite as they are ALL very nice. Looking forward to more pics as they grow.


----------



## Wings

Thanks!


----------



## lexischase

I want to kiss every singe little muzzle



:wub


----------



## Wings

So do I! But they've discovered they are all grown up and so very independant so I don't get near them now



:rofl Except for Tilly and Red, they're still too young to think they are grown up





Although Loki has been sneaking up on me lately so I'm sure he'll be the first to crack!

And to make a liar of me this morning one of the QH, Sally, delivered a healthy and beautiful little bay! Not sure on gender yet but this will be a half sibling to the gem of a mare I've been riding lately.


----------



## AnnaC

PICTURES PICTURES PICTURES!!????????????????


----------



## Wings

Hey guys, sorry I'm down with food poisoning



I even had to get my agistor to feed Spesh and Lyric as I couldn't stay on my feet long enough yesterday. It's all very gross!

The second mare popped her foal out to so I'm hoping to go out with the camera tomorrow and get shots of them both. She scared us all by retaining her placenta and I wasn't here. We only got onto it so fast because my very non horsey dad didn't think it looked normal, took a photo and sent it to me.... I called him back and told him to keep calling the owner until he got on to him and got him to come up straight away! I have to say, go dad! the only 'just foaled' mare he has ever seen is Dreamy but he knew it didn't seem right!


----------



## Wings

Yeah food posioning is seriously not fun! I've been hiding in my room watching old seasons of Castle and the Avengers while raiding the fridge on occasion for juice. Actually if I wasn't feel so cruddy it would be a lot of fun


----------



## countrymini

So have you pinpointed it to a particular food? Wasn't the left overs from last week was it


----------



## AnnaC

Goodness, hope you are feeling better very soon Bree. We have a nasty gastric bug travelling around our area at the moment, two of the family have been affected, but, fingers crossed, luckily I have managed to stay clear.

Well done to Dad, good call!! Looking forward to the pics when you are out and about again.


----------



## Wings

I got the wrong plate at a restaurant and we think an ingredient in that seriously disagreed with me! Feeling a lot better now so will probably go for a nice camera assisted walk tomorrow.

Tinker also bred Belle today to the cheers of four people



:rofl fingers crossed she takes!


----------



## countrymini

Fingers crossed here!!!


----------



## AnnaC

Go Tinker Go!!


----------



## Wings

And in other breeding news Kalari and Rembrandt are rejecting each other. It looks like he is struggling with her height which is probably why she didn't get in foal last year like she was supposed to. So I got to pick a new stallion and went with this guy, figured you'd all like to see... especially Diane





http://sedonaminiatures.com/TroublesPage.html

They are old pics, he has appied out since then!

So fingers crossed for my order to come in, palomino pintaloosa filly


----------



## countrymini

Very noice!


----------



## chandab

Wow, he's a nice refined looking stallion. It'll be fun to see the cross.


----------



## AnnaC

Very handsome boy!! Good choice Bree - it always helps to keep Diane happy! LOL!!


----------



## AnnaC

I take it that's a happy whistle my friend! LOL!!


----------



## Wings

Glad you guys like him! I'm a huge fan of his sire so to be expecting a foal from that line is awesome!

Anyway, sorry for the long quiet, I forgot I had to go down to the city for a few days and the internet was being VERY bad. But now I can finally share QH pics















Also I might have a secret.... just waiting on the final bit to go into place before I can start making you all guess like the big meany I am!



:whistling


----------



## countrymini

Big meanie! Can everyone send me their email addresses so when my mare foals I can email you all photos, and BREE can wait for a bit


----------



## countrymini

Nice photos tho, bays are one of my favourite colours


----------



## chandab

What a couple of cuties.


----------



## AnnaC

Look at those long legs!! They are just gorgeous Bree - are there any more to foal?

You KNOW secrets are NOT ALLOWED on here so............................................................???????


----------



## Wings

Nah that's it for foals here, we may have had a boy season but at least mine and my agistor's boys have style





There's a friend's mare who spent the winter here I'm waiting on, although she is now elsewhere so I won't have pics but I want to see if the boy streak continues





Well I'll give you a few hints





"Horse" is probably not quite the right term

SHE is a treat to myself to make up for my boy streak





Annnnnnd...(trying to think up a third hint that won't give it all away!) I won't get her for awhile.

Feel free to guess before I give in and share it all before the end of the day



:rofl


----------



## countrymini

Mule Mare/jenny?

"She" could also mean an object if you're being tricky, like maybe a new float


----------



## AnnaC

LOL!! Yes all our vehicles - including our lorry - are female!!

Cant wait until the end of your day Bree - mine ends here in half an hour!!

(guess I'll just have to wait until morning.



)


----------



## Wings

Not a mule, donkey or vehicle!





At least you have something to look forward to then Anna



:rofl

Another hint, she'll be bigger then Spesh but she'll be smaller then the QHs.


----------



## Wings

:rofl Hopefully not in behaviour!

But noooooo, not a cow.

No spots either, not in this breed



The breed isn't fond of "too much white" but there are strains of sabino and splash.


----------



## Jade10

Roughly how tall? Ive been looking through horse breeds and havnt found anything yet



The suspense is killing me haha


----------



## Wings

She won't go higher then 12hh





It's a shame Anna had to go to bed, this breed would be right at home over there!


----------



## Jade10

a dartmoor pony?? changing my guess to a welsh mountain pony


----------



## Wings

Nup





Some call this breed "the most beautiful pony breed"

I love this, it's turned less into guess my secret and turned into breed education



:rofl


----------



## Jade10

Does it have Welsh in its name at all? Welsh Cob Pony? or am i completely off lol


----------



## Wings

DING DING DING!

And we have it!

I am adding a Welsh Mountain Pony/Welsh Section A to my herd!








Meet Woranora Pepper Potts, an itty bitty bay filly with a lot of bling!

She is out of Woranora Pin-Up Girl

http://www.woranora.com/Pin-Up.html

And by Ysselvliedts Golden Boy

http://www.woranora.com/GoldenBoy.html


----------



## Jade10

She is soo cute, and i think she is going to be stunning when she older since both her parents are gorgeous!!!!!!! i especially love her dad





Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
​



P.S. are those blue eyes i see as well?


----------



## Wings

Thanks! I am in love with her sire!

She has a partial blue eye from her dad's splash breeding


----------



## Jade10

I thought i could see a bit of blue in one of the pictures!!!


----------



## Wings

Thanks Diane, I can't wait to cross her to Tinker when she's a lot older 

For now I'm going to have a lot of fun playing with something I don't have to clip!


----------



## countrymini

Wow she is gorgeous! And have to agree with Jade, her dad is a total hottie! When do you get to bring her home?


----------



## lexischase

SO in love with your new precious filly!!! I have always wanted a welsh! She is just perfect




:wub



Congrats!!!!!


----------



## Wings

She comes down around Feb next year, and we all know how good I am at waiting.... NOT!



:rofl


----------



## chandab

She's lovely. Gotta love a welsh.


----------



## countrymini

Feb will be here in no time



Wish I had a bigger property, kinda want a welsh now too lol


----------



## cassie

awww I saw your post on FB Bree



she is absoloutly stunnning! love her! I bet her and Tinker will have a gorgeous foal sometime in the future


----------



## Wings

I think having a large enough property is very dangerous



:rofl but I just couldn't pass her up, she's very small for her breed as well so will be perfect for crossing to the minis! She'll also be a ripper little harness pony. I'm going to have a lot of fun with her! 

Although I can see me returning to her breeder in another couple of years for a beautiful dilute by the same sire


----------



## AnnaC

Oh fantastic Bree - many congratulations, she's gorgeous. Her parents are stunning too - perfect examples of the Section A's, beautifully compact and full of that look at me attitude!!


----------



## MeganH

LOVE all of the photos and CONGRATS!!! What a beautiful addition!!


----------



## Wings

Thanks guys!

I couldn't have asked for a nicer pair of parents for my first welsh! Plus since her mother, Pin-Up, is still showing Pepper is getting used to the whole stables, rugs, show care routine. I'm only going to be doing the local agi shows with her, she's a bit too small to be seriously competitive, so it is mostly to give her some good experiences before she's old enough to put in harness. Hopefully I'll have Belle in harness before then so I won't be quite so green!


----------



## Lil Eowyn

Such pretty mares and stallions! Congrats on the little ones! =)


----------



## Wings

Thanks! I've been very lucky with my foal crop


----------



## Jade10

Agree with Diane, More pictures pretty please


----------



## Wings

I'll stop being lazy and take some new pics this weekend



Hopefully by then whatever is slowing my internet down will be fixed because posting images right now is a pain! Still, I struggled on and here are 2 new pics of Sterling.


----------



## countrymini

Nice little man


----------



## Wings

He's really come up well, I've got someone looking at him early January so hopefully he finds himself a nice forever home.

Would LOVE to get Storm into a relaxed show home with a harness future, I think he is the kind of horse that will thrive with that sort of work. Any NSW people want me to chuck him on the float when I drive up in Feb


----------



## countrymini

I need to find me a bigger property, all these boys available and I can't take any!


----------



## cassie

Sterling can come up to me in Feb please?



lol I just love him sooo much! bay with white! my all time favourite! wish Finn had a lovely little star like his!


----------



## Wings

Lol Cassie! Yeah he is a sweety, it's been nice having him home for a bit!

Sorry I've been really inactive, had a lot of horse and family stuff going on all at once so have really only been checking in around here.

Hopefully everything slows down again soon, I was hoping to spend today moving horses and taking photos but it's going to be a real stinker of a day so I'm hiding inside instead with the complete set of Bourne movies



:rofl

So just in case I don't get back online for a couple of days HAPPY PUDDING DAY! Hope you all have a great one


----------



## Wings

Almost forgot to attach this!


----------



## countrymini

Haha, great photo. Hope you have a relaxing break!


----------



## kehranc

awwww that is soooo cute... !!!!


----------



## Wings

Hope you all had a good one






I've had a multi day working bee going on here so I've barely even seen my foals let alone had much internet time! Calming down now and I'm hoping to take some new shots of the foals today before we move them into a new paddock, there's so much grass in the new one I don't think I'll be able to see them anymore





Here's some new pics of Pepper to tide you over though.


----------



## JAX

oh my!!


----------



## kehranc

awww pepper is soooo cute.. I cant wait to see more pics


----------



## countrymini

Total cutie!


----------



## AnnaC

Absolutely fabulous Bree - cant wait to see the rest of the pics!!


----------



## Lindi-loo

Stunning


----------



## eagles ring farm

What a handsome guy


----------



## AnnaC

We are getting horrific pictures of the fires in areas of Aussieland (and N. Zealand) in the news here in the UK!

Bree, can you please report in to let us know you are OK - Cassie too and others that live 'down under' (think there is also someone from NZ??)

So worried about you all - praying that you are all safe!


----------



## countrymini

I'm safe here in Northern NSW. Very hot tho. Heard today that the bushfires have cut off power to several locations. Hope all you girls are safe down there


----------



## Jade10

Any new pics of the foals? i miss them


----------



## chandab

Pepper is fabulous.


----------



## AnnaC

We need an update from you Bree - getting a little bit worried!! Hope all is OK?


----------



## countrymini

Her internet was down last week I think. She's been on FB still so as far as I know she's all good.


----------



## Wings

Hey Guys,

Sorry about the long, LONG vanishing act. Especially when the country can't work out if it wants to burn us or drown us!

I will start with we are all 100% fine



Closest fires were brought under control very quickly and the worst that happened was we got blanketed in smoke for awhile.

Shortly before the new year my internet and phone connection got cut through by a neighbour. I checked into fb a few times on my phone but generally couldn't do anything forum related for awhile. Now that I have it back I'm still trying to catch up on everything! Haven't even glanced at the other threads yet, will try to over the week as I've missed all of you as well!

General updates:

Showing, I'm not doing anything for the rest of the season. Our water tanks did something weird and we only have water feeding the troughs so it's impossible to wash or clip anyone. Given the stress involved in workign around the whole water incident I decided to just throw in the towel and chill until next season. So sadly this means no more showing updates for awhile





Yearlings, Lyric is in love with Spesh. Sterling and Storm are now gelded and have just been turned out with the mares, both are still for sale and I'm hoping to do some performance work with them over the winter.

Foals, all looking awesome! Hard to snap photos with them all attached to my legs



I'm working on updated shots for my website so hopefully I'll have some new ones to share soon.

This weekend I'm driving up to NSW to pick up Kalari, in foal to the wonderful 'Wildflower Trouble With Love' and my darling itty bitty welshie. So there will most certainly be new pics of those two!


----------



## countrymini

So exciting!!! Cant wait for your photos!


----------



## AnnaC

Great to have you back Bree - cant wait for those promised pictures!!


----------



## Lindi-loo

Hi Bree



..looking forward to seeing the new arrivals


----------



## Wings

FINALLY new pics!


----------



## countrymini

Saw your photos on fb, they are absolutely gorgeous. You must be so happy with your two new girls and how cute is little Spesh. He did miss his mummy


----------



## Lindi-loo

Love the pictures and the spotty muzzle is so cute


----------



## Wings

Had to include Spesh... Diane probably has it in the rule book that a certain number of photos requires at least one dose of spots





Yesterday Kalari wouldn't share Pepper but today I came out to feed them and found Pep and Spesh having a good groom. Nice to see things calming down! I'm going to leave Kalari with her for awhile, Pepper got a bit slumpy after her weaning rom her mother and the the 'weaning' from her nanny before the trip. Until she bonds properly with Spesh and Lyric it will do her some good to have her new 'mum' by her side.


----------



## Jade10

Oh wow they all look amazing, i just love Lyrics colour - so pretty. And both your new girls are gorgeous im so jealous. And i too love the spots



they all look so happy


----------



## AnnaC

They all look fantastic Bree - and that picture of Spesh being all loving is just so sweet.


----------



## lexischase

Great pics Bree, they all look radiant


----------



## Wings

Hey All,

Sorry for the long silence.

Sadly I lost Pepper to a liver abcess before we even reached the 2 week mark. I think you are all sadly familiar with the heartbreak of losing one of our babies.

That was followed up with a few idiotic enquiries that have made me realise my breeding days are limited. The market is so crowded here and their are so many (insert rude word of your choice) breeding and selling on the cheap and it seems people would rather buy there.

Also I missed the 3 major shows of the season, 4 if you include Nationals, because my water tanks died a horrible death and lost all our water. Nothing to wash with and too much $$ to fix. All fixed now and thankfully the horses troughs run out of a different tank so they could drink.

So I'm sure you can all understand the desperate need for a break!

But I started weaning and realised I also missed chatting to you all so here I am





This season I weaned by removing one mare at a time from the group. Some study i read said this was the method that caused less stress in both mare and foal so I figured I'd give it a shot.

First I turned Ashanti, Belle and Kalari out into the winter paddock, they hadn't been running with the other girls so I wanted them to get a feel for the place before I started adding them in. The next day they where joined by Rivain and Twinkles, so all my hopefully pregnant girls where in the one spot for once!

The next day Painted Lady joined them, she was a bit upset over the loss of Rivain (one of her friends) and since Picasso is 7 months he certainly didn't need her anymore and had started to drag her condition now. No stress from either of them!

I was going to wait a few days and then take Dreamy and Beauty but Picasso kept trying to drink from Beauty and she was getting really cranky.

Dreamy was a bit upset at first, she's an "everything is about the foal" type of mare so a bit of pacing and calling. Thor ignored her.

Loki got upset around dinner time and started to call which set Beauty off. They called once or twice during the night but by lunch time yersterday they had all settled down.

Now I'm on udder watch to make sure nothing goes wrong until they settle.

Red and Tilly will keep their mums for a bit longer. Tilly isn't 6 months until next month and Red the month after that. I'll wean them together so I'll go by the condition of both mums as the weather shifts.

Sterling and Storm have been living with the babies and Lyric's been living with Special. Derby is also with the babies and he'll stay with them over winter.... if he stays in the paddock of course





Over the next two weeks I'll be running the babies up to the top yards, haltering, working on the basics of giving to pressure, getting their feet done etc. All the basic stuff.

Hope that catches everyone up a bit



Missed you all!


----------



## Jade10

Oh no poor Pepper, im so sorry for your loss she was such a gorgeous girl. Do you have any new pictures of the babies


----------



## eagles ring farm

Sorry it's been such a hard year for you...and so sorry about you losing Pepper

Hoping things start to turn around and look only up for you


----------



## chandab

Sorry for your loss.

Ok, now share some pics. You know you can't come back from a break, talk about the furkids with no pics.


----------



## Eagle

Yes I too am very sorry for your Loss Bree



also sorry to hear that you have had a rough time. Sending hugs and prayers.

We still demand pics though


----------



## AnnaC

Oh Bree I'm so sorry that you have been having such a difficult time, and the loss of little Pepper too, so very sad. Am sending you my good wishes and prayers in the hope that everything goes smoothly for you from now on.

The 'market' here in the UK is also very down and there are so many minis going for practically nothing, so we never covered anything last year and are thinking seriously about this year too.

As with your other friends here - I would love to see some updated pics of your fabulous furkids ......... please!


----------



## Gone_Riding

I'm so sorry for your loss...


----------



## countrymini

Sorry to hear bout Pepper. Big hugs. You've had a hard time, hopefully life will settle down for you for a while.


----------



## cassie

oh Bree,

I am so sorry to hear that you lost your precious little Pepper



and what has been happening down there... I know that the market is quite horrible at the moment and it must make it so hard for you.

your mini's are absoloutly gorgeous though! anyone would be a fool to get from someone else...





would love to see some pics of how your little ones are going!


----------



## Wings

Thanks guys




I knew I missed you all for a reason!

I'll be taking some new shots when I'm out with the foals this arvo



And of course I'll share!

I guess as breeders and owners we all go through some rough spots! I'm certainly in one at the moment. I have 5 foals due this season and that will be my last big season. I have one breeding to an outside stallion lined up for a 2014 but beyond that I'm leaving things open to consideration when I get there. I won't breed anything else until my current sales list is homed (oi Cassie, how about I post Sterling up to you?



)

I'm also hoping to take a more relaxed approach to my showing. I want to focus more strongly on developing my young jumpers like Derby (and hopefully Loki and Sterling's full sibling due at the end of this year) and getting started in harness.

Pretty much reorganizing a lot of stuff in my head to find the right place for me and my herd.


----------



## Wings

The accusing stare of "yeah I'm drinking... but not from my MOTHER!"


----------



## countrymini

Wow they have grown up so much!! Still totally adorable of course


----------



## Wings

Picasso is bigger then Dreamy



I think he might break height and go Little Horse if he keeps this up!


----------



## AnnaC

They are looking fabulous Bree - very cute too!!





Any more pics for us?


----------



## Wings

That's it for now, I had the long lens on which didn't help but the yearlings like to help me with the camera



And of course that brings the weanlings over as well!

I need to do a photo shoot with my big pony Jazz so hopefully I'll have some good pics of her once I round up a helper!


----------



## cassie

I'll help I'll help I'll help!!!!  it really is a pity you don't live up here Bree






haha you know I will always take Sterling in a heart beat! he will always hold a very special place in my heart! <3

the not so little ones are just adorable!!! love them all



I'm sure they are doing just fine without their mummy's! cute little beggers!


----------



## Eagle

Bree they are all so adorable, I just love the wind swept look


----------



## MeganH

Bree- I'm so sorry for your loss ((((HUGS)))) Also sorry about the market not being the best in your area. Your little ones are so gorgeous. I love every photo you post! Such a lovely little bunch.


----------



## lexischase

Bree I am so very sorry to hear of your loss. Sending you huge hugs!!!

The pics are awesome, look how big the kids are getting! I just love them all, cant wait for more photos


----------



## Wings

Thanks guys





Yesterday awas VERY windy so it was good for that look



Overnight it became very wet instead. I bet Jazzy is muddy as anything





The markets just shocking, and TBH I reckon it'll get worse before it gets better. Thankfully I don't have to sell off my breeding herd! Even my non horsey father who owns the place isn't pushing that, so a few of the breeders will get some retraining to be harness or show horses and the rest can be lazy bums.

I still badly want my Fantasy x Pallidon filly but if he manages to give me a Twinkles filly I might go ahead and geld him early anyway. He won't run with the geldings and doesn't chill out over winter like Tinker does so if he isn't working it's not fair to keep him intact for a few years for one breeding. Tinker is easier to keep intact and being older he is also harder to geld. Thor and Loki will keep their bits for awhile, if they mature well I'd like to breed one or two foals from them for myself before gelding.

Lots of those choices ahead!

Oh and I'm riding again! I'm at a local school working on the lunge a lot, we're focusing on improving my seat and knocking my old 'I'm nervous so I'll grip with my knees' habits. Having a blast with it all


----------



## Wings

EDIT: What follows is a WIngs tantrum. I made it little rather then delete it because I was being a bit stupid, but I also believe in dealing with what you put out there. So feel free to ignore it and hopefully I'll have pretty photos to put up later which will be much nicer 

Not to hijack that other thread but I'm begining to rethink my return here if opinions are not able to be politely expressed even if they are not exactly in line with what the OP wants to hear. The word isn't sunshine and butterflies.

And morally I can't NOT express that sometimes breeding isn't the best idea. Sure if a mare is already pregnant there is no return and I'm happy to help but there is nothing wrong with informing someone that perhaps their best option lies elsewhere. Diane your smackdown in that thread to me and Jill was more attitude then either of us expressed.

So if anyone wants to keep up with me you can find me on facebook "Marlanoc Miniature Horses" because I'm really not sure I'll be back here


----------



## cassie

oh Bree really?! I would be very sad if you were no longer with us... as I am a friend of your on facebook you know you can't get rid of me... I don't know what happened on the other thread... and I'm not going to get into it as I don't want to offend either party on here. but I hope it isn't enough for you to stop popping by...

you are a very valued 'Aunty' and a very valued friend. hope to see you stopping by every now and then but if not thats ok.


----------



## Wings

I should apologize to you as well Diane I reacted a bit badly (was answering an email about why Picasso was NOT available as a colt to sit in someones backyard and breed with their three rescue minis from the knackers yard!) and was ready to boil over. So sorry for the snarl. But I do feel the line between attitude and honest advice can get a little blurry, I think too often people sit on their hands and I admit I'm used to hanging around fairly opinionated people most of the time.

Given all the heartache of breeding I think anyone considering breeding their mare really does need to be reminded to ask themselves why.

I also hate to think we are missing out on the input of experinced breeders because they don't want to post something that could be seen as negative and get in trouble for it.

Anyway I've cleaned out the rabbit room and picked up poop in the saddling area so I think I've worked my tantrum out of me



So I won't flounce off, after all the foals would miss their Aunties


----------



## cassie

oh Bree no wonder you were upset!



some people are so dumb! (and I can say that cos they're not on here lol)

I'm glad you were able to clean out the rabbit room and the saddling area lol. and you have decided to hang around


----------



## Wings

When the enquiry is loaded with a heavy dose of "The Stupids" it's easier to say no firmly and politely. In this case I mentioned the horrid market, the need to use quality horses with traceable lines in order to assess breeding quality and all the difficulties and expense in getting a foal on the ground and keeping him there. They'll probably ignore me but at least I tried!

The hardest ones are the people you think could be a good home but just aren't the RIGHT home. I usually try and direct them to a more suitable match even if it isn't one of my horses.

No wonder I lose so many sales



:rofl


----------



## Jade10

Wow all your foals have grown sooo much but then again so has mine lol They all look wonderful!!


----------



## countrymini

Well I'm glad you decided to stay on! Sorry to hear you were approached by a Stupid. Hopefully you didn't lose any braincells by coming into contact with them





Was there a promise of more foal photos, or was that just me......?


----------



## Wings

And now for storytelling with Marlanoc.




STORM: I haz a friend.

STERLING: 'ello!




DERBY: I haz some hay in mane. Can't reach it.




LOKI: I haz more hay!




THOR: I haz more hay too! Nom nom nom.




DERBY: I shared hay-in-mane with my brother!

STERLING: 'ello!




RED: I haz hay AND mummy.




LOKI: I share?




PICASSO: We sharing.

THOR: Loki not good at sharing his side. I'm good at sharing.

And now for photos with Jazz:




JAZZ: Hey!

ME: Not helping Jazzy....


----------



## countrymini

haha cute.


----------



## Wings

I reckon he has his Dad's thickness... and probably his Mother's length!





Can't wait to see how he clips out after winter.


----------



## MeganH

Awwww love all the story photos



They have grown so much!


----------



## Wings

SILLY PICTURE TIME!


----------



## cassie

haha naw!! so cute love all the pics!


----------



## lexischase

Love those!


----------



## Wings

They seemed fitting for here



Plus my guys are being boring so you all get cartoons instead


----------



## Wings

Close enough right? Only difference I can see is one of them grows his own boots!




:rofl


----------



## Eagle

Love it Bree! I worked for donkeys years with show jumpers and believe me they are gorgeous but seriously stupid



The times I nearly got killed trying to get them uncast



not to mention the hibby jibby fits they would have whilst out hacking cos they saw their own shadow or something. The minis can jump really high in proportion of their height and they are so much more agile. When my kids were messing around here the minis would lift their heads and look and you could see them thinking "oh so the kids have arrived" At the Big horse stables we have to be silent cos the horses could get upset and hurt themselves


----------



## Wings

The minis are certainly rock solid, most of the time anyway! I love my tiny show jumpers



:wub I'm going to be focusing on them a lot more now... although they certainly take longer to develop then a halter horse. I'll have to be patient!

Drifter's near the end of his career, Derby is still in his early training and Loki won't start for a long time! And I'm hoping for two potential jumpers in my 2013 foals.


----------



## countrymini

FUNNY


----------



## Wings

I'm going to repeat the look this year





A lot of the mini people hated it, in fact my mum was in line at the canteen and the people in front were going on and on about how stupid he looked, how he was ugly etc. He took Champion Show Jumper that day so that stuck it to them





My mother pointed out how it was actually a welfare consideration. I wanted hair off so he didn't get too hot but he lives in a paddock, since our performance horses don't have the same presentation rules I left his leg hair on. Especially since our performance season kicks off before our halter shows start and it's still wet, and gross and COLD!


----------



## Eagle

Good for you, I bet you will start a trend, we should call it the "bree clip"


----------



## countrymini

or 'breestyle'



I think it looks really good.


----------



## cassie

haha I totally agree Renee



it would protect their legs just a little more





I really want to do more with Penny's jumping and do more agility with her, but there aren't many shows that do agility around here... :/ I love it though and I think she does to, its great for bonding between us so I think we will still have a bit of fun with it.

I'm so excited for your babies for this year Bree!


----------



## Wings

LOL! I like the sound of that... although If I'm honest it's a hunter clip without the saddle patch left on



Would look a bit silly on a mini!

Drifter has had so much cr!p said about him, he is a very old fashioned, heavier horse type and a lot of people pre judge him for it. Then he flies over the jumps and makes them eat their words 

I really like my pairings this year! I won't start a new thread yet. I reckon I need to wait until I'm seeing some bellies!

Pallidon x Rivain:

29.17% Buckskin

29.17% Bay

16.67% Palomino

16.67% Chestnut

4.17% Smoky Black

4.17% Black

And of course it's a repeat of everyone's favourite, if on occasion evil, little buckskin Lyric

So cross your fingers for a repeat performance! Especially since Rivain had a phantom last year!

Pallidon x Twinkles:

29.17% Buckskin

16.67% Palomino

14.58% Perlino

14.58% Bay

8.33% Cremello

8.33% Chestnut

4.17% Smoky Black

2.08% Smoky Cream

2.08% Black

And it's repeat of the much loved Sterling AND a half sibling to my super jumper Derby.

Twinkles has thrown her cream gene only ONCE on her previous foals and they have all been colts. I think I'm due a dilute filly!





Tinker x Belle

43.75% Black Tobiano

43.75% Black

6.25% Chestnut Tobiano

6.25% Chestnut

Belle hasn't fallen pregnant for awhile and her last foal was to another Silverado son so this foal (if it's there) will be a 3/4 sibling to Belle's last foal.

Tinker x Ashanti

12.50% Palomino Tobiano, Palomino, Chestnut Tobiano, Chestnut

6.25% Smoky Black Tobiano, Smoky Black, Buckskin Tobiano, Buckskin, Black Tobiano, Black, Bay Tobiano, bay

Ashanti was the one who lost a foal in the bag during the same season Lyric and Sterling were born. It was very heartbreaking for both of us. She almost foundered this year and was put with Tinker more to save her life as he kept her on her feet and moving. Plus he and Belle were in the diet paddock! I do badly want a foal from this pairing but it all depends on if her body was receptive.

And finally to an outside stallion

Trouble With Love x Kalari

14.58% Buckskin Tobiano, Buckskin, bay Tobiano, Bay

8.33% Palomino Tobiano, Palomino, Chestnut Tobiano , Chestnut

2.08% SMoky Black Tobiano, Smoky Black, Black Tobiano, Black

AND 50% chance of SPOTS!

Kalari has had three foals previously and thrown her cream gene each time. The stallion only has two foals on the ground and they are AMAZING.

A lot of hopes for a halter/performance baby from this pairing!


----------



## Jade10

Fingers crossed for some buckskins



and also lots of healthy foals!!


----------



## cassie

YAY can't wait sooo excited! here's hoping we can some beautiful dilute babies for you this year!! YAY


----------



## Wings

I'm REALLY hanging out for a collection of GOLD! All but Belle can give me some beautiful dilutes and I want to go out in some serious golden style


----------



## lexischase

I am very excited for these foals Bree! When are the mares due?


----------



## Eagle

wow Bree this is gong to be another impressive year for you, fingers crossed they all took


----------



## Wings

I paddock bred this year (was lazy, LOL!) but the mares went in during very late October and came out around Jan/Feb. Kalari went in later and I'll need to dig through my emails to find that date, I think it was December though.

Rivain was served by Pallidon a lot on the 27th of October and onwards for about a week. Twinky seemed in season during the 1st of November. Neither girl was obviously in heat after that and by the new year Palli seemed to have lost interest in them.

If those dates are accurate then from about 20 September (Assuming 330 days) onwards for his girls.

Belle was on heat during the 17/19th of November and we saw Tinker breed her twice on the 21st. being a more mature stallion he doesn't waste a lot of time like Palli and only mounts when he knows it's right. This gives us an October 17th date.

Ashanti acted a bit 'on heatish' once or twice but she was borderline founder at the time. Tinker expressed interest on occasion whens he was like this but we never saw him breed her. However I didn't see any heat behaviour near the end of her time running with him so fingers crossed. Since she doesn't bag up properly the unsure date has me a bit scared! I'll be going over her progress images from her lost foal to remind myself and I will put her alarm on a lot earlier then I normally would.

Should be a very good year!


----------



## countrymini

Can't wait to see this lot!


----------



## AnnaC

Looks as though things are going to be a bit busy for you later this year Bree (zombie springs to mind again LOL!!)

I think it's great that we have breeders spread world wide - lets us all watch for babies all year round!


----------



## Eagle

The Zombie will arrive just into for Halloween. Lol


----------



## Wings

Ahhh good Ol' Zombie Bree! How we have missed her....



:rofl

I was in with the mares yesterday having some snuggles and begging for foal bellies. Twinkles is looking a little round but she's had quite a few foals so when she gets "full" it often shows like that. Anyway we had a nice big cuddle with me whispering "Have you got a baby for me? Is it gold? Is it double gold? Does it have girly bits? Please oh please let it have girly bits!"


----------



## countrymini

I can just image the raised eyebrows she was giving you in return


----------



## Wings

countrymini said:


> I can just image the raised eyebrows she was giving you in return


After Derby and Sterling she keeps it just to raised eyebrows.... I think she's gotten used to me and my lunacy





Rivain gave me her classic "you try that sh!t with me and we're going to have a conversation... with teeth and skin involved" look.


----------



## Eagle

Good ol Rivian ROFL


----------



## cassie

haha gotta love Rivain! lol exciting times for you Bree!

gosh I wish you had a camera set up lol.


----------



## Eagle

God I don't, can you imagine how many times Bree would make us pee our panties laughing lol


----------



## Wings

Eagle said:


> God I don't, can you imagine how many times Bree would make us pee our panties laughing lol


I'd attempt an innocent look here but we all know I'd be lying



:rofl I'd have to put little devil horns on Rivain 

Training question for you all,

I just ran everyone up to the yards to start working on the foals properly. I have hooves that need doing and microchips to put in so I can complete regos.

Thor who has had no work was brilliant with his halter, let me pick up all his feet and yielded off the rope so I could tie him up and rub him all over.

Loki who has had some work had a tantrum but then decided to just do what his brother did. Those two finished their session on loose leads having some smoochies and all was awesome in the world.

Red and Picasso still won't let me near them



and because they like to run as a terrible twosome I haven't been able to separate them in the yard yet.

Red and Tilly are both still on their dams but I can shift those two onto the other side of the fence without any issues.

Tilly has been wearing a halter for awhile, not sure if I posted here that more then a month back she got out of her paddock and I had to catch and lead her back. She was a good girl for a lot of that but fought me really hard near the end and I've always worried that would come back to bite me. I think it has



Tilly would rather die then submit to the lead. Unlike Loki who thinks his way out of the situation she goes into such a panic that she nearly injured the both of us and I swear she almost killed herself today. She won't give to a bum rope either and I have no idea how to proceed with her. Ideas?

Tilly is 6 months on the 13th April, Red is 6 months on the 13th of May. I'm not sure how much I can do until those mares are out of the equation. I'd really like to run the foals up to the yards for some intensive handling. JUST the foals with Apollo and Derbs on the fence line in the small paddock. As the foals settle they can go back in with their babysitters. But I can't do this until everyone is weaned





Really drawing a blank of how best to proceed!


----------



## countrymini

Oh no. No breaking in skills here but hope someone can help you out.


----------



## Wings

Yeah it's my first time dealing with this level of panic mode. Decided I'd rather retreat and get a few opinions before trying again!


----------



## cassie

have you tried leading her mum in front of Tilly and not putting any pressure on the lead just having her follow mum for the first little while?

I don't know what you think of clicker training... but I was having trouble with Finn and I used the clicker positive reinforcement and it worked really well on him



he is now leading like a pro





just some suggestions but you know I'm still a newbie to all of this lol


----------



## Wings

if it was any other mare that would be my first trick, but Jilla is super nervous of being handled while she has a foal at foot. So she gets nervy which really doesn't help Tilly at all



Maybe without her mother's nerves she won't get set off as quickly?

I also don't want to wean Tilly and Red separately. Fantasy is pretty much at the bottom of the pecking order and I'd rather move her into the bigger herd along with Jilla who is much higher and a good peacemaker. I think I'm leaning towards just weaning them now, Red is a little over 4 and a half months so it wouldn't be too early. Both mares are currently light but in good condition and I certainly don't want them dropping anything else now that the cold weather is coming. But still not sure if I'm pushing that too soon on Red to make things easier?





Foals



who would have them!


----------



## Wings

Well consensus is very much Red is ready to come off, he actually seems more independent then Tilly!

So today everyone is going back in the yards, we'll use Jilla to lead Tilly into the stable and then take her away. Somehow we'll convince Picasso to come up to the other stable. They are my two problem children right now so some time in where they can't cling to their best friends will do the some good.

Thor and Loki will have two of the yards opened up into a big one, they're no trouble to work together and I swear Loki is better when he has to compete against his brother. A bit of sibling rivalry 

Red will use the third yard, once the halter goes on I think he'll come around very quickly. Palli's foals have never been that tricky and Fantasy's last boy Storm almost trained himself once we got the halter on.

Those three boys will have Derbs and Apollo on the fenceline and as they settle into the whole handling routine they can go back out with their friends and continue in the paddock. So it's a race! red vs Thor and Loki!





Tilly and Picasso will graduate from the stables to the yard and then Picasso can go back to the boys and Tilly will go to Special's group, which has Lyric, Storm and Sterling, as I don't want to leave her with the colts.

And no I didn't sleep last night, how could you tell?



:rofl

Even when the rotters are weaned you still lose sleep over them!

I'll keep you all updated! Probably no pics today but I'll try and snap some tomorrow.


----------



## countrymini

well.. good luck! Sounds like you might need some lol


----------



## cassie

wow! good luck with it all! sounds like a fun filled day for you! it would be fun to be a fly on the wall at your place today I think LOL

obviously up high so we can't get swatted by you LOL 

hope all goes well


----------



## Wings

Haha 

Well Fantasy and Jilla didn't hugely care about leaving their bubs. But Kalari snuck out the gate and I had to go and catch her



Mares!

Tilly didn't want to follow her mother so I tied Jilla up by the stable, went back and caught her and she actually was willing to walk part way. I then put the but rope around and step by step got the rest of the way and let her take her time stepping up into the stable. Turns out it's the halter pressure making her flip out, the butt rope doesn't have the same effect and she can't STAND me being in front of her. All good things to know because it gives me some starting places that aren't so scary.

Also she trots like a dream. I don't think I'll be advertising her all that actively for awhile





Red is separated but not haltered and is a bit upset about things. Will be tackling him tonight hopefully.

Loki and Thor are sharing a yard and couldn't care less, they have hay after all!

Picasso Is awaiting for haltering and stabling.

Right now I still have the vet booked in for tomorrow to microchip the lot. Worst case scenario he'll have to do Red and Picasso when he comes back in a month to geld them both. At least the others will be done!





I hope the flies on the wall have enjoyed the show... especially the part where I went to catch Derby and he had an "omg I don't know what a halter is!" moment


----------



## cassie

ROFL yes I sure loved THAT moment LOL glad all went relitively well for you Bree



would love to see some more piccies of all the babeis in their new spots


----------



## Wings

Red is haltered! And I'm in agony... I think we gave everyone a rather impressive wrestling spectacle.



Best bit was at the end when I turned and saw Loki staring at us. I just knew he was thinking "wuss!" at Red





Picasso is also haltered and in the stable





They all have hay and hard feed, mostly they want the hay but Loki, Thor and Red are nibbling at their nice mushy feeds and I'm sure my pinto lunatics will try theirs once they settle in for the night.

Who on Earth would breed foals?



LOL!


----------



## countrymini

To be honest, I don''t know of anyone who has tried to breed foals. Is it even possible





As I said before I''m not professionally trained in horse training but some tricks I''ve learn are the clicker training which Cassie talked about, its the best fun, then the other thing I''ve tried and it really works is pressure and release. Not sure how effective this is on foals but I''ve found it useful for Sweety and Wazza.


----------



## Wings

:rofl Ya nut 

All my work is built on pressure and release, why Tilly reacts so badly from front on work I don't know, possibly some of the fall out from the day she got out?

I'll keep things simple tomorrow, the main task is getting them chipped so the vet and I will be manhandling them a bit. In the afternoon I'll handle as many feet as I can so I can book a time slot with my farrier. Mostly I want them letting me catch them and yielding to some basic pressure and release. Leading can come later now that they are all were they are supposed to be!





What I have noticed is.... (and Loki is the only one with extensive handling, the others are all very raw!)

Thor will accept almost anything, he has no touchy body parts and he is very soft natured. He also has a bold streak so he doesn't get rattled.

Loki takes convincing but prefers to think his way out of annoyances rather then flip out. He'll keep me on my toes simply because that brain is so sharp rather then because of any particular issue.

Red does NOT like his face being touched. I think simply having the halter on will help with this. Touching him anywhere else doesn't get the same reaction so a little desensitizing will do a lot of good.

Tilly will fight me to the death on her issues but if it's not those issues then she's a doll. She'll snuffle and snuggle and has no issues with touch, she responds to release and praise very well and laps it up. She always seems to do better.

Picasso is reactive and he is strong, but there is no nasty feelings. He hasn't bit or kicked once or even threatened to do so. He has been over mothered by his foul proud mother and relies heavily on the other foals for support. Singled out now I expect he'll seek to buddy up to the people available.

So that's some reflections on how the bubs are handling all this new scary stuff I'm throwing at them. Overall I'm quite pleased, and I'm looking forward to graduating them out of their current spots over this month!


----------



## countrymini

Sounds like u have it all under control.


----------



## Eagle

I am worn out just trying to visualize the adventures



I am glad all turned out well and good luck tomorrow with the vet


----------



## Wings

I'm in pain this morning.

Plus Red and Tilly kept waking me up last night to call to their mums





I most certainly prefer the paddock weaning I did with the other 3! That worked much better for all of us!


----------



## Eagle

Ahhh poor babies miss their mummies, yes paddock weaning is wonderful.


----------



## Wings

So everyone is now chipped






Everyone's had a bit of handling, Tilly got a big snuggle while a nattered to someone and it was nice to have her chill out. She's getting the idea of walking next to me, I think she's ahead of all the others! After that horrid start she's really coming through for me. I'll try and graduate her into a yard as soon as possible.

Loki and Thor had a tie up session and let them handle them all over. Those two make it easy!

Red had to have a tie up session as he was more interested in fighting. So I parked him at the fence with a pile of hay and enough lead to eat it. Didn't take him long to decide that standing still with a slack lead and a mouthful of hay was his best option





Picasso is getting less reactive, he'll jump away at first but he is already turning to face me and I can take a hold of him fairly easily. Need to improve his cuddle skills so we can have some nice chill out time.

Of course combine today with yesterday and no sleep and I'm a bit like this now


----------



## countrymini

haha no wonder. Good progress!


----------



## Wings

Tilly has graduated to the outside yards!





She walked there all by herself with no bum rope, just her lead. SO proud of her. I was going to give her a few extra days in the stall to work on catching her without her halter on but she really didn't like it in there, so she guilt tripped me into an early release



She's all sweetness though so I'll forgive her.

Thor and Loki are due to start leading lessons, they greet me at the fence and most of the time will climb all over each other (and me if I let them!) for a cuddle. Not QUITE ready for halters off but they're getting there. They need to stop distracting me from training though... we keep playing instead



Bad Viking foals!

Red and Picasso are sharing a stall, Red decided to try and go through the fence of the yard so I had to move him. Not so good for Picasso he is a lot easier on his own! Now that Tilly has graduated I'll move one of the rotten rangas into the other stall and get back to work with them.





Red actually came up very calmly off some lead pressure last night so that was good progress. Picasso is thinking about coming up to me all on his own. I think once they can't use each other as a crutch they'll progress very quickly. They both seem like very different horses though, Picasso still has a softness to him so once he starts trusting me he'll do very well. Red is all fire, it won't be so much waiting for him to trust but showing him that cooperation makes life easier on both of us! .


----------



## countrymini

I agree with Diane, very entertaining getting your updates!


----------



## Eagle

I want a video of this "training"


----------



## Wings

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> No.....GOOD VIKING FOALS!!!!
> 
> So much fun to read your "training" -- whether it be you training them or.......



Thor calls to me if I walk past and don't stop for a cuddle





I figure I could tell everyone just the good and professional bits of the whole process... but that's not really the whole situation! Training is ups and downs and problem solving and distractions and cuddles! It's more fun with the whole story 



Eagle said:


> I want a video of this "training"


I actually have a video stuck on my phone from when they were only a few months old... I might have to try and get it off as it's hysterical.


----------



## cassie

oh you must Bree! we miss seeing your gorgeous babies and their little antics! hilarious!!

glad your beautiful little Tilly is doing so well! you know we lvoe that precious baby girl!


----------



## Wings

I'll see if I can locate the cord to connect it to my computer. Loki does push me over in it though so it probably doesn't highlight my best training skills



:rofl

So today's updates.

Thor and Loki are now halterless. We'll be focusing on catching skills for the rest of the week and if all goes well they'll get to move out to one of the small paddocks, probably along with Sterling and Storm.

Tilly has been working on her tie up skills, she's really not fond of being stuck so we've been taking it nice and slow and doing a lot of leg handling. I think she's coming around nicely to the whole idea.

Picasso and Red are getting what I jokingly call "cuddle training"



Mostly I'm just asking them to yield to pressure and hanging around with them in a low key way to win their trust. If Thor and Loki move into the big paddock then they'll move out to their yards, I'll then put Apollo and Derby in with them as an easy going buddy and role model. I think they'll really benefit from having an experienced friend around that they can rely on.


----------



## countrymini

That all sounds like so much work! I've spent 9 years trying to train my kids to yeild to pressure but they are still at the ''halters on '' stage.


----------



## Wings

:rofl

I think my mother would say she's spent 25 years trying to train me and the foals are probably ahead of me!


----------



## Wings

Exhausted!





Spent Friday working for my mother... which translates to "complete job list as fast as possible so my grandparents can steal me and boss me around"





Then spent Saturday at a pop culture convention.

Today was spent moving horses around





Thor and Loki are now in one of the 1/4 acre paddocks with Special. They had a good hoon to celebrate!

Tilly is still in the yard.

Picasso moved out of his stable and into a yard with his old buddy Derby. He did a pretty good job of walking out there and is much more interested in me now that Derby is all over me like a rash! We played lip tickles over Derby's rump.

Red also moved into a yard, he was much more reluctant to step out of the stall (that scary new surface issue!) but walked much nicer on the lead. He has Apollo as a babysitter which will do him some good.

Have considered giving Tilly a friend but I think Lyric is too mean to share a yard!



We all know how good Princess Lyric is at sharing.... Hopefully she keeps progressing this week so she can move into the other 1/4 paddock with the yearlings.


----------



## countrymini

Poor Lyric lol


----------



## Wings

Pics! My mother took them so they are mostly of Thor.




Apollo, her pony




Picasso





Red








Thor

Some of you might remember I've had my fingers crossed to replicate Dreamy's "super trot"

Neither are in full stride in the following pics.... do you think she did it?


----------



## countrymini

Still can''t get over Thor's hair! lol its like a little mop. They're all totally gorgeous, you mustn''t get any work done.


----------



## Wings

No work ever





Thor has his mum's mane, he'll have a nice thick but short appie hair-do.

Loki got luckier, I think he has his Dad's hair


----------



## 

_Some of you might remember I've had my fingers crossed to replicate Dreamy's "super trot"_

_Neither are in full stride in the following pics.... do you think she did it? _





_YES!!! _(And I LOVE the pictures of Thor!)





_/monthly_04_2013/post-43867-0-67466000-1365931499_thumb.jpg /monthly_04_2013/post-43867-0-85822800-1365931729_thumb.jpg_


----------



## Wings

'Course you do, he is the spotty one so that makes you biased








I'm very excited to see what that trot becomes as he grows and as he improves on the halter.


----------



## lexischase

Lovely photos! But I want to steal Red


----------



## Jade10

Oh I just love them all, but I am drawn to Red with his lovely blue eyes!!


----------



## cassie

thanks so much for sharing Bree! I've missed all your little ones!

they are all so beautiful and yes I think that your beautiful Dreamy has passed on her exquisite trot! yay for Dreamy!


----------



## Wings

Thanks guys!

Red got the jackpot with those eyes




Bright blue with dark skin! Looks like he is wearing eyeliner!


----------



## cassie

thats what I love about Penny's eyes also! love that dark eyeliner around the blue eyes! its just so striking! hoping Penny will pass that on to her baby...



hehe


----------



## Wings

I'll send you Red and you can have a matching pair


----------



## Wings

Well a little update, they have the farrier out today so they might not want to talk to me for awhile





Thor and Loki are the easiest babies of all time. They're happy just chilling with Spesh and are very quick to attach themselves to me when I'm in there. As long as they don't sulk too long after their feet today they'll be halters off this weekend





Tilly is doing really well, she's super eager to please and really enjoys just hanging out with people. Her tying skills are improving and she's gotten a lot better with her feet. She leads very well! I'm hoping to move her out with Lyric, Storm and Sterling for a break. She could do with a run around and some chilling time for being such an angel!

Red and Picasso have come along way with the help of their babysitters. Both are having some basic desensitizing work which is going well (haven't progressed to plastic bags and feed bags yet!) but even better both are coming up to me now! Neither are ready to go back out yet, they'll need to be a lot more comfortable with catch work first But I'm aiming to have everyone out before the end of May.


----------



## cassie

woohoo!! brilliant work Bree



they are going to be the best handled babies lol


----------



## countrymini

Good job!



So awesome in fact, I was wondering if there was any chance you can attach a list of your training techniques on here. What you start with and how and when to progress onto new things etc. I noticed there's still 5 days till IM3 comes out and you need distracting in the mean time



Sweety's will be my first foal, every other horse I've had has come trained, and I have no idea where to start


----------



## cassie

great idea Hayley! we need a foal training thread



did you want to start it? (seeing as it was your idea??



)


----------



## countrymini

haha, ok


----------



## Wings

Well farrier ended out coming today



We played farrier tag. First one of his racing clients held him up, then the weather happened, then I had a riding lesson, then I got some extra work with my mum in Melbourne and was gone for two days, then I had the midnight release of Iron Man 3 and then finally we were back to today





Red was a GEM. He's been following me around lately and has really bonded with me so he was on his best behaviour. Picasso was a bit reactive at first but settled. Tilly had one of her "OMG I'm stuck" moments but then totally chilled out and didn't care what was going on. Thor was unsure but beautiful and Loki treated us to his very own special sense of humour



Very proud of them.

Once Red and Picasso get their weight reduction surgery (a whole two stones






) I'm going to turn them all out for a well deserved break. I'm then going to start my thread for my last big foaling season so you better all be there with silly rhymes, many jokes and party hats. I really must insist on the hats





Hayley do you have my email? When I'm away from my own computer I don't check as many forums and such so if you ever want to throw a question my way or have a paranoid foal owner natter you are more then welcome to throw an email my way [email protected]

The most important starting point for new foal training is very tricky.... you see. You have to love them





Sit with them, find scratchy spots, discourage bad behaviour with gentle redirections, have fun, build friendship. Everything else is so much easier when they trust you.

If you started a foal training thread link me and I'll post the rest here. If not I'll just start rambling as soon as you give the word. I've learnt a lot from my babies, they've taught me more then I've ever taught them!


----------



## countrymini

Not sure how to link you but now i have your private harrassment link I'll ask for advice as i go.

So I've been dying to ask, how did Pepper go in her suit?


----------



## Wings

I'm hardwired not to give spoilers



but if I must......

Pepper gets to wear the Mk42 for a very short scene and was very cool 

It was a VERY good movie and an amazing kick off to Phase 2 of the Avengers movie series. It does reference the Avengers movie and 1 of the previous Iron Man movies. I think now that we are in Phase 2 then previous experience with the series will be needed to get full enjoyment out of the show. 

Now I have to wait 6 months for 'Thor: The Dark World' and then drive all my FB friends nuts with more geeking out


----------



## countrymini

Cool. I'm so glad it was a good movie coz I wasn't sure how to console you if it was a major let down



I dont consider myself a geek but I prefer the MARVEL flicks to chick, feel good movies. Maybe I'm in denial


----------



## Wings

No way, the Marvel movies are fun. That's one of the most important things in anything that's supposed to be entertaining 

But you might want to stock up on tissues in case they kill Loki in Thor2. I might be inconsolable if that happens


----------



## countrymini

I haven't seen the first thor only avengers and the iron mans. Is Loki Thor's brother? Can't remember.


----------



## Wings

In Marvel he is



mythological speaking he is of no actual relation but is "blood brothers" with Odin and often friends with Thor.

Technically my Thor and Loki are named for the mythology (hence their proper names 'Might of Mjolnir' and 'Lokasenna') but given that they are brothers and the timing of when they where born everyone compares them to the Marvel version. Hopefully this season I get a girl to keep that I can name Valkyrie


----------



## countrymini

Cute.


----------



## Wings

I'm a Viking at heart


----------



## 

Wings said:


> In Marvel he is
> 
> 
> 
> mythological speaking he is of no actual relation but is "blood brothers" with Odin and often friends with Thor.
> 
> Technically my Thor and Loki are named for the mythology (hence their proper names 'Might of Mjolnir' and 'Lokasenna') but given that they are brothers and the timing of when they where born everyone compares them to the Marvel version. Hopefully this season I get a girl to keep that I can name Valkyrie



I'm one by "breeding" (my father immigrated from Norway as a boy with his family) and I'm now praying for a filly names Valkyrie!!!!

Have you seen the new program on TV -- or have they run it there -- called "The Vikings" ?? It's really excellent, and combines the mythology with history and it's been very well done!


----------



## cassie

I haven't heard of it Diane, so maybe it hasn't come out here yet? we are a bit behind you guys when it comes to tv shows lol so annoying! I love the Avengers and Iron man 1, have to watch no.2 before I can watch no.3 but I have heard it was brilliant


----------



## Wings

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> I'm one by "breeding" (my father immigrated from Norway as a boy with his family) and I'm now praying for a filly names Valkyrie!!!!
> 
> Have you seen the new program on TV -- or have they run it there -- called "The Vikings" ?? It's really excellent, and combines the mythology with history and it's been very well done!


That show is my utter addiction




but then I've always been fond of Ragnar's saga. They got a second season so will be interesting to see where the finale leaves us at 

I've got a touch of Viking in me by breeding, there's a Danish strand in the family tree. The rest is English so probably a bit hiding back there as well. My parents helped with the addiction to the stories but my mum jokingly blames the neighbour that used to help babysit, she was Norwegian and used to tell me old stories to make me go to sleep.

These days I have a bad habit of quoting the Lokasenna at people who are annoying me so some of it must have stuck





Anyway I figured that with Avengers and Thor being out some of the names I wanted to use would be less odd. Although everyone still wants to hit me for "Mjolnir"



:rofl

Cassie Iron Man 2 is probably the weakest of the Iron Man stories so far, it's not bad but it just doesn't hold up to the rest of what they've done. Have you seen the rest of the Phase One movies? Incredible Hulk was quite good, Captain America did nothing for me but I think the second will be better (due next year, 6 months after Thor2) and if I'm honest the first Thor was a tad average, made watchable by the rather awesome job Tom Hiddleston has done with the role of Loki. Not that I'm biased



I've got high hopes for Thor 2 though!


----------



## cassie

I've seen Captain America and found it quite good, have seen parts of the Hulk and have to watch Thor, we just got it


----------



## countrymini

Yeah, I thought Iron Man 2 wasn't as good as the first. Will have to get Thor and Captain America out.


----------



## Wings

CA and Thor felt a bit rushed to me, they were setting up for Avengers and both suffered for it. They should have focused more on the heroes in their own right, if that makes sense. But seems to be a lesson learnt as what has been sketched out for Thor: The Dark World and CA: The Winter Solider is looking a lot more fun


----------



## Wings

For those who don't do the facebook thing I thought I'd cross post my status from my personal account today since I thought a few Aunties would enjoy it.

"Someone asked me why I seem to lose so much time in the paddocks when I'm not "doing anything." So I thought about it for awhile and I came back with this.

It's about something more then training, and ribbons. For me it's about love, 100% love of a fluffy, mohawk wearing, overly opinionated horse who for some weird reason thinks hanging out with me is fun. And she's not the only one! So THIS is why I can lose so much time in paddocks without doing anything "












And this pic I stuck up on a Marlanoc facebook page update about winter


----------



## Eagle

I couldn't have put it better. "High Five sister"

" It's about something more then training, and ribbons. For me it's about love, 100% love of a fluffy, mohawk wearing, overly opinionated horse who for some weird reason thinks hanging out with me is fun. And she's not the only one! So THIS is why I can lose so much time in paddocks without doing anything "


----------



## Wings

High Five back at ya



And who could resist the mohawk!


----------



## countrymini

Um nobody





I'm only a year into minis and I've already witnessed a few ended friendships as a result of over competitive showing. hopefully it won't hurt the mini reputation.


----------



## Wings

Don't talk minis with big horse people then



Our breed has a shocking reputation for bad horsemanship and cut throat politics... sadly a not entirely undeserved reputation. Real shame, I keep saying I've never met a better breed... just a shame about the people!



Of course there are some wonderful people involved that balance things out.


----------



## Wings

Well I've reached the end of this Marlanoc thread!

Red got gelded this morning and will go out with Spesh's group once the sedation wears off. He was an awesome boy with his behaviour and I'm very proud of how he has come along recently.

Note I said nothing about Picasso.



Picasso decided he likes life around here so he is playing a little game we shall call "hide and go seek" with one of his testicles.



The vet has recommended we run him on until 18 months to see if it gets bored of the game and shows up on it's own, if not he'll have to go to hospital to have it removed. So he is temporarily off the sales list while we wait to resolve this. Rather annoying but not really anything else to do about it!

I'll take some fresh pics this arvo of each of the bubs to round off here.... and perhaps some mare pics to kick off my next thread!


----------



## countrymini

Can't believe it is already time to start a new thread. Where did that year go?????? Not that I mind, will be nice to watch your ladies get fatter again.

Put Picasso in a sauna, I'm sure both 'boys' will be wanting out to get some fresh air


----------



## Wings

We joked that we should have done him first so he didn't see what was happening



:rofl

I have no idea where all that time went! Should be a fun year coming though (reminder: everyone must wear party hats) with my last BIG season of foals, some potentially very good pairings, Derby's THREE year old season and is first show jumper rounds and I'm sure I'll think up a few unexpected surprises to throw into the mix.


----------



## 

I can't wait!!! ALWAYS a fun thread -- and I'm buying a new party hat!!!


----------



## Wings

Photo proof will be required of party hats!!


----------



## 

I'm hoping my hat is okay?

And it's too bad you don't feed those little ones -- they appear to be starving to death!


----------



## Wings

Your hat is brilliant





And yes I MAY have over fed a little while they where all up in the yards



just a little.... they are on hay only now



:rofl

I guess I'm off to make Marlanoc thread 3 since I have some pics of lovely round mares to show off


----------



## 

CAN'T WAIT!!!!!!

I'm holding my hat in my hand until I see those round bellies!!


----------



## countrymini

What a cute bunch of fluffies!


----------



## Eagle

Your fluffy babies look great Bree






I am ready for the fun too!


----------



## 

Hee hee.....our hats give us away, Renee!!


----------



## cassie

haha you girls are hilarious!

love the pics of the fluffy babies! mine are all getting nice and fluffy too (though I wish Suzie wasn't as fluffy!!




)

excited for the new thread with this years mummy's to be!


----------

